# IUI Girls TTC Part 219



## rjmett

Happy Chatting Ladies


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

woo hoo I'm the first to post. Little things please little minds!


----------



## hellsbells26

Damn I wanted to be first. 

Thanks Hopefullyvsoon and Missy


----------



## wolla

Happy Birthday HellsBells - hope DH is spoiling you rotten xxxxxx

Wolla
xx


----------



## Katie Kate

Hi ladies!

Gonna attempt some personals, apologies to who I miss as I only have my phone and have lost track of everyone!

Helsbels: happy birfday! And good luck on 27th x

Hopefullyvsoon: I dont tend to feel much happening until a day or two before trigger and after trigger everything goes crazy! Good luck x

Olga: how was your scan today?

Amyb: treatment can be so cruel. I'm hoping things get moving for u xxx

Pixie: did u test again? I hope the pee sticks changed their minds! 

Catherine: where are you? We miss u, and hope u r ok xxx

Sheenagh: I wait 40 hrs between trigger & basting but I think that's the longest anyone waits for. I agree with the others, can u leave the same amount of time as previous? 

Suzie: good luck with your journey. I may be joining u in a week or two xxx

KG: the 2ww is dragging for me too... I swear a day takes 2 days to pass when we are in this bubble! Good luck, stay strong, and don't test early! 

Wolla: well done u for surviving the in laws all weekend! My (.)(.) are sore too, so much so the second I walked in the door tonight I liberated myself and whipped it off! Good luck buddie x

I have 4 more days till test day... Trying hard not to symptom spot, it's v hard tho! I feel like AF is on it's way now, the past 2 iuis I've got the witch 2 days before test date, which means it could all be over in 2 days. Not looking forward to what the rest of the week will bring, as this time the arrival of AF means laparoscopy followed by ivf. Boo. Anyway, the fat lady hasn't sung yet so I will try not to think about that! 
Also been having a few emotional turns, when a sad song comes on the radio I cry! When dh snaps I cry! No wonder I'm dehydrated! 

Anyway, thinking of u all, and to those I've missed good luck 

Xxxxx


----------



## olga74

Hi Katie Kate, 

Scan went well, 2 follies at 12 & 11, lining at 8, back again on Wednesday.  Just had second session of acupuncture, not quite relaxing but he did say I hadn't given him too much time to work with.  Still, it'll all help.

Hope you are holding up ok on the 2ww


----------



## KG

Hells, Cupcake and Wolla     


Katie, I daren't test early as I had an extra shot of pregnyl on Sat, so would be too worried about a false positive! Got to wait until a week on Wednesday... Not too long for you now. AF pains can also be a good sign - I had them with both my bfps!


olga, sounds like your follies are coming along nicely!


Kx


----------



## hellsbells26

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes.

Wolla - DH spoiling me rotten - my ar*e as Jim Royal would say.

He was off on a stag weekend this weekend. back last night. The skanky person next door Terraced house) decided to party at 3am - woke us and everyone within a 1/4 of a mile up. At 6am I could bear it no longer - they were out in the garden smoking, singing and roaring. I charged down and lost the head. The guest standing with no trousers on holding his willie and singing was none other than DHs lowlife first cousin - 36 and has managed to never work a day in his life - spoilt boy.  Good start to the day - I was mad at DH for leaving it to me to wage war.

DH is after throwing a hissy fit and storming off to bed. I was doing his VAT Return and it stressed him out. It was quite funny seeing him in a strop because that NEVER happens. Even though we were having  a barney I couldn't help but laugh because it was so odd to see him llike that. He ended up laughing too.

What a way to spend your birthday heh?  Falling out with the neighbours, doing the VAT - great! Hope yours is lots better. Before anyone goes feeling sorry for me, DH did bring me out to celebrate at a lovely French restaurant last Sunday.

Anyway night night
Hels
XX


----------



## hellsbells26

Sorry - just remembered. Last week I typed a post and it failed to upload.

Anyway at the time Catherine (are you ok C) was asking how many goes of IUI were worthwhile. I have heard two stories about IUI I thought I'd share. 

A friend (who didn't know we were going through treatment) was telling me about her SIL (I know her as well - I'd suspected that they had treatment). She was 37 and had three goes of IUI - all BFP. ON her fourth try - BFP. She had a little boy. When he was six months she decided to try again. On the first go - BFP  and she has a little girl - now about 2.

DH's first cousin (not that one) and his wife - She's 33 trying six years - 3 IUIs -BFN. They were about to start IVF and a couple of weeks beforehand got a surprise natural BFP- they had a little girl last Monday.

Hope these positive stories help when the goings tough
H


----------



## AmyBxxx

Got a quick question ladies

Started taking 100iu's of puregon last night an have noticed now that my urine is cloudy - do you think this is something I need to ring the clinic about? 

A


----------



## Missy123

Cupcake - Happy Birthday mate, Hope you have a good day.  
Good luck with the scans today girls. 

A few of you have been missing for a while hope you are ok. 

Stimming 








AmyBxxx - day 21 scan - mon 18th April
shenagh - Insem wed 20th Apr
hasina - day 13 scan - fri 22nd Apr or maybe wed 20th
Olga - day 13 scan - mon 18th Apr
catherine -
Hopefullyvsoon - scan - wed 20th Apr
Forever hopefull - day 9 scan - Tue 19th April
Brookie - scan on tue 19th Apr

2ww 








Aimees - natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April
Helenx - OTD 20th April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?
KG - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Pixie22 - OTD 17th Apr
Missy - OTD 27th Apr
Angelgirl - OTD ?

BFP








Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles








Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie - scan on tue 19th 
cupcake - changing clinics 
Suziewong - waiting to start IVF


----------



## wolla

Happy Birthday Cupcake - hope you have a better day than Hells did for hers lol.

Amy - sorry, no idea if that's something to worry about - hopefully someone else will know

Hells - oh heck that doesn't sound like a great birthday :-( but I must admit I did laugh when you said about the bloke holding his willy and singing in the garden.  Glad you enjoyed your birthday meal last week though x x  Just noticed we're the same age - which has given me some hope of this still working for me  

Kate - ugh - awful isn't it this 2ww.  your sore boobs sound promising - mine not hurting at all now tut.  Good luck for Friday and hope the witch doesn't arrive before then x x I'm not sure when I'll test - OTD is Sunday, but if the witch is coming I'll start spotting on Friday so will have a good idea whether it's over or not then.  

KG - what does the extra shot of puregon do?  Do you have to wait even longer to test then so that it's definitely out of your system?

Sheenagh - what time did you decide to do trigger shot?  I had mine 39 hrs before insem - seems like anywhere between 24 - 40 hrs is the norm.

Olga - glad scan went well.

AFM - looking forward to being off work tomorrow for my birthday - my mam has said she'd have LO for an hour while I get my hair done, so have got that booked - just need to decide what to have done to it now.  DH is at work til 8pm, but all the family's coming round in the afternoon to have birthday cake - and then DH is taking me out for a meal when he finishes work.  Going to keep myself busy for the rest of the week planning our first camping trip of the season........

wolla
xx


----------



## Katie Kate

Girls, I'm having a hard morning... Just when I can fe my period coming, my friend at work has just told me that she's got a midwife appt today as she's 8 wks pregnant. I feel physically sick and can't concentrate atall. She was only trying since Xmas and was getting worried something was wrong... Ha. I'm happy for her but so jealous. I don't know if I can watch another colleague go through a pregnancy. I feel awful. :-(


----------



## wolla

Katie - huge hugs - it's so hard to get news like that.  Last cycle, 30 minutes after AF arrived I got a text announcing that my cousin's baby had arrived - was expecting the text all week as she was over due but the timing couldn't have been worse.  Just remember - you're not out of the game yet hun - lots of people feel like AF is coming just before they get a BFP, so stay  .  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Wolla


----------



## charlie321

One blink and we've moved home and already 2 pages to catch up on!   

Cupcake - Happy birthday hun. Hope work is ok and you get to relax tonight. I love Mexican food so I'm jealous   . Re your question, I had the same thing after my cancelled cycle. The clinic warned me to expect a bleed after a week coming off the meds which is exactly what happened but I was told that it is not a proper af and for me it was a lot lighter. I think it's just your body's way of adjusting back to normal and hopefully you'll be back to regular after this.   

Wolla and Hells -  Happy Birthday!     

Katie Kate - Sorry to hear you're having a rough time at the mo   . I hope af is not on the way and fingers crossed for otd   

Missy, KG, Forever, Catherine (hope you're ok hun), Amy and everyone else hello    x

AFM, Scan went well this morning, nurse found the heartbeat of one perfect little bean measuring 7w1d so just got to hold on for another 5 weeks. Please please please stick


----------



## wolla

Charlie - wonderful news - am so so happy for you xxxxxxx


----------



## Katie Kate

Thanks guys, I'm just going to have to get over it aren't I really! It just seems so unfair. I feel that now would be an ideal time to leave my job, but with the ivf coming up it would be silly. Got to have lunch tomorrow with preggers so I'm sure she can tell me all about it! Congrats to charlie tho, i do not resent any of u getting pregnant, and hope it happens soon. Take care all x


----------



## olga74

Charlie  - I bet that was a perfect moment, seeing the scan.  Congrats and best wishes for the rest of the pregnancy

Katie - I fell the same.  One of my managers took me aside to tell me she was expecting on the same as I had scheduled a meeting so that I could tell her about my treatment.  Now in fairness, she didn't want to announce it in front of everybody and said herself that she wasn't sure of my situation.  She got lucky 15 days after deciding to start a family.  She's due back off maternity leave soon and I'm still no further on.  But then there is the logic in my head, what else are those people going thru.  This is the hard part of our lives and as terrible as it is, there are some problems I wouldn't change it with.  Gets me thru some of the harder moments like watching an expectant mother smoking and drinking     Anyway, that's how my head works some days!!


----------



## aimees

Kate Kate - really sorry to hear about your colleague. I know how that feels, it sucks. Given a bit of time, hopefully you will get used to the idea.  

Cupcake - is it your birthday today? It is mine too! Not having a great day as AF has just started so it's a bfn for me. Have a nice evening. I'm going for a curry with my family. 

Xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Hi all, hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine.  Sorry for the me post but hoping you will say a little    that my scan goes well tomorrow and I have 2 great looking follies.  Its very strange doing IUI after ICSI as the last time I was praying that I has lots of lovely follies but this time I can only have two (3 tops) or its all over. Last time I had 12 which were perfect for ICSI so lets hope IUI goes as well...

Love and thoughts to all x


----------



## Missy123

aimees - Happy Birthday sorry you didn't have a better present! AF really picks her moments to show.    Hope you enjoy your curry. 
Hopefullyvsoon - Hoping you have 2 or 3 lovely juicy ones tomorrow.    This must be easy after ICSI. I'm scared of EC! I'm just going to have to be brave. 
charlie - That's fantastic news, hoping the rest of your pregnancy goes to plan and you have a healthy baby.   

cupcake - Sorry it's late but like i said to charlie before i bled 2 1/2 hours after missing the buserelin on my abandoned cycle, they said expect a withdrawl bleed after a few days. It was similar to my normal AF, stayed about the same time then it was a month after that that AF came again.    
The whole drugs thing really mess your body up. 
Enjoy your meal tonight and especially those cocktails!   

wolla - What are you having done to your hair something different? I fancy a change but never brave enough! Happy birthday for tomorrow. 
Shenagh - Good luck for insem tomorrow    Hoping the time you decided for trigger brings you a BFP.

Hoping we get some more BFP's this week


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Missy weirdly I think IUI is way way harder than ICSI but I'm sure thats just me!


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Very quick one Ladies

Cupcake - same happened to me last month, no explanation. Went away after 2days, didn't seem to cause a prob, period was 2 and a bit weeks late! Think it's just hormones messing about with our bodies.

Katie - Huge hugs to you  

Charlie - so glad scan went well, very please for you both. Great news  

Xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Hey forever, how was the scan today? x


----------



## Missy123

hopefullyvsoon - I can't compare the two but i will be able to soon it AF shows up! We only tried DIUI because it is cheaper and we could have more goes but i would like to do ICSI now to check on my eggs! Maybe it is both of us which is the problem. If there is a long wait i may do another DIUI in the meantime.


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Missy I think the point about checking on your eggs is why I found ICSI easier.  With stims you don't have the worry of getting too many follies and you actually know that you have eggs and if they have fertilised.  IUI seems like a gamble so its much harder to go through mentally. Hopefully IUI will work for you so you will never have to compare the two! x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Girls,

Just a quick one from me - Happy Birthday to all the birthday girls!  

Well I tested this morning (and last night) and its a     but I was prepared for it, its just disappointing especially as I delayed starting new job to fit in treatment and now its going to be difficult to get out of work - but works not the most important thing so i'll sort something out, I just want to get going again, so need AF to show up, but not to soon so I can avoid all the bank holidays - I dont want to give the clinic an excuse not to go ahead with treatment, so anyway i'm trying to be positive and hoping to be back on the 2ww soon....

I've got through today with lots of chocolate and might treat myself to a cheaky vod tonight!!  

Big hugs and positive thoughts to you all xx

Stimming  
AmyBxxx - day 21 scan - mon 18th April
shenagh - Insem wed 20th Apr
hasina - day 13 scan - fri 22nd Apr or maybe wed 20th
Olga - day 13 scan -  mon 18th Apr
catherine -
Hopefullyvsoon - scan - wed 20th Apr
Forever hopefull - day 9 scan - Tue 19th April
Brookie - scan on tue 19th Apr

2ww  
Aimees – natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Helenx - OTD  20th April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?
KG - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Pixie22 - OTD 17th Apr
Missy - OTD 27th Apr
Angelgirl - OTD ?

BFP      
Ruby – EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles          
Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie – scan on tue 19th  
cupcake - changing clinics  
Suziewong - waiting to start IVF
Jodie K - Waiting for AF


----------



## Missy123

jodie - Sorry, that is such a shame.      Glad you are staying positive though and will be back on tx before you know it but yes avoid the bank holidays.
It will happen soon.


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all, sorry am on my phone and can't read previous posts to do personals! Happy birthday to all u lovely ladies celebrating this week

I decided at 12am last night to do my trigger, thing is I just did an ovulation test and it showed I was ovulating it was slightly faint but def there, is this bad as I'm not due iui until 11.30 tomro morning!? I'm panicing now xx any help ladies? Xx I'm so used to everything being over within 24 hrs x


----------



## Jodie K

Shenagh -  I dont use Ovulation tests, but dont they show up as positive the day before you ovulate? Dont they say if its positive you will ovulate in the next 24-36 hours? So the timings will be perfect    Good Luck for basting tomorrow, really hope this is your month   xx


----------



## wolla

sheenagh - Jodie's right - a positive OPK doesn't mean you're ovulating right now - it means that you will in the next 24-36 hours.  The trigger shot mimics the LH surge that the OPK tests for and tells your follies to get ready to release the egg (or so I understand)  so if you triggered last night then you would expect to get a +ve OPK.  Best of luck for basting - try not to worry too much about timing x x 

Jodie - so sorry  

Aimees - what a crap birthday pressie   - weird how many of us are having birthdays this week.

Olga - that's a great attitude to have

Grrrrrrrrrr - chatting on ** with my cousin at the same time as writing this - she's just had a check up at the hospital after having her little girl - she just wrote "the dr asked if I was thinking of having any more and I said no so he wrote 'family complete' on my file and it made me feel sad" - FFS - she knows what we're going through and I'm meant to feel sorry for her for having her 'complete' 'perfect' little family.  I'm sorry to say I made a very snappy reply - oops

Hope everyone having a lovely evening

Wolla
xx


----------



## Katie Kate

Good luck for basting Sheenagh x
Wolla, people really do not understand how the little thoughtless comments that they make, make us feel. Today my grandma (who knows about my treatment) said that I had better hurry up as she doesn't want me to wait till I'm 58 like the women on tv who's just had twins through ivf. I told her I was trying to hurry up for [email protected]@@ sake! Also I've got an idea, why don't we all sit around and talk about all of the people we know who are pregnant or just given birth... Surely we r all interested in random young girls and their babies? News flash- we are not! Sorry rant over, slightl hormonal me thinks ;-) x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hi ladies,

I just have to jump in - I am struggling with a few comments from people at work

1) 'i dont think ivf should be given on the nhs as the success rates are so low'

2) 'i dont know if i agree with ivf - you dont know what genetic problems you are passing on to your kids'

3) 'ivf children are likely to have an illness and die prematurely'

these comments have all been made by the same person who knows all about my treatment and she is starting to do my head in.


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies 

Yeap, like Amy's situation there is a guy in my office (we're a small office) who is a know it all and has very grand opinions on everything.  He started on about birth mothers who refuse to meet their birth child when they're an adult and went on a rant about it.  I'm adopted and said that until he walks in their shoes then not to pass judgement. Didn't really go down too well!! So you could just imagine if my treatment was out there for conversation  

Katie, I don't get on great with my MIL and needless to say she knows nothing about any of this.  I'm sure she'd be the same.  Then again, she has being going on about not living til her next birthday and I asked her when was she planning on 'heading off' so I could arrange holidays for the funeral!!!  Seems that's not a topic for conversation now.  But yes, she is kinda used to my sense of humour though it horrifies my DH and SIL.

Anyway, I'm in bed, watching TV on the laptop.  Scan in the morning, day 15, and hopefully things will have progressed.  Feeling totally different this cycle with cramps so guessing it's working better this time around.  Not liking the bruises from the injections, look nasty and really didn't do DH any good to see them.  Poor guy thought he hurt me.  Then I'm off to get foils done, getting back close to my natural colour, and hopefully the last colour for 10 months  

Goodnight everyone and best of luck for tomorrow, whatever it brings


----------



## candle

Hi girls

Just wanted to join in to help me stay sane throughout my 2ww - it's dragging!  Good to see some BFPs! 

Amy, Katie and Wolla - i get these comments all the time! We've chosen not to tell people about treatment so i can't blame them as much but still think i wouldn't pry as much as people seem to be doing to me!!  Twice this week i've been asked if i'm going to have a family, promptly followed by 'you don't want to leave it too long, you're not getting any younger and won't have as many eggs!' Both times have been by people i really don't know very well at all!  Must be even worse when people say it when they do know what you're going through!

Well, lots of luck anyway ladies, hopefully see some more BFPs soon
xxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi Everyone

Fuming at the comments thoughtless people make.

I'm a teacher. Just tonight my DH's SIL(the one with five kids aged 1 to asked me when I was getting my Easter hoildays. I said I was planning on working additional days tomorrow and Thursday. She said "well I suppose you've nothing better to do". She is partly right DH and friends are all working and I haven't any parents to visit etc but she didn't have to say it. The other week I was going to Tesco and she said - "Lucky you. You can go to Tesco any time you like. I can't go with all these kids". Eeerr hello does she not think that we'd do anything to have our boys and be flat out busy too!
Thing is that she goes on and on about kids but she spends as little time with them as she can. She works five days 8-6 (not through necessity) and dumps them with DH's mum and sister until at least 9pm most nights and all weekend. She has an eighteen year old childminder she treats like a slave who helps the kids with homework, gives them dinner etc. She's such a thoughtless cow.

Sorry for the rant. Hope everyone is well. Good luck with scans, stiming and hope the 2ww is going quickly for everyone
Hels


----------



## Missy123

Olga & hopefullyvsoon - good luck with the scans, hope you are nearly there!   
Shenagh - Hope your basting goes smoothly swim little ones swim!   
Hasina - Did they ask you to go in today for another scan or do you have to wait til friday? Good luck whatever day it is.   

People can be so cruel can't they, whether they know about our tx or not. Especially when they know things have gone wrong in the past.   
Some people just don't think before they speak, others just don't give a s*!t about our feelings but they must be thinking it else they wouldn't say it.
Very few people never want children and the rest without children are like us who it just dosen't seem to want to happen for. 
It's not for our lack of trying if only they knew what we went through every month but i wouldn't want their pity! They really aren't worthy!
At least we have each other and we all understand. I would be lost without you girls.


----------



## sparklyme!

Hi 
I am currently on day 12 of my 2ww from my first iui. Had one cycle abandonded before Xmas. This time 2 follicles at 19mm. Insemination on was on 8th. Started out feeling hopeful........now rather desponndent!


----------



## Missy123

sparklyme! - Welcome, Please don't give up hope yet some have had a BFP on there first go and you have got just as good a chance.   
Hoping you get your BFP when you test. 
candle - Welcome and we can all try and stay sane together not sure it will work though    I still have a week left how long have you got?


----------



## sparklyme!

Thanks for reply. Not sure what all the abbreviations mean yet what is DH, BFP and BFN ?


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Hi Sparklyme and welcome!

DH  Darling Husband
BFP Big Fat Positive
BFN Big fat negative

You will be a pro with the abbreviations in no time!


----------



## sparklyme!

Thanks. 

I have been having funny sensations like period pain for about 4 days. Not sure if I am imagining it? or just wanting to feel something?  I am finding these last 2 day very tricky. Keep zooming to the toilet to check for spotting!!!


----------



## rjmett

Hello sparklyme & welcome 

Here is a list of the most common abrieviations...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.msg2945198#msg2945198

If there's anything else we can help you with, just shout up 

Becca


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Hello ladies, sorry I havent been on recently, been really busy, also trying to stay occupied.  Mum is still very ill, so that has been stressing me out.  I just want u all to know that I have been thinking of you all and I have missed you x

Welcome to all the newbies  and Congrats Charlie on your BFP HH9Ms, so happy for u hun .  I love to hear when treatment works, gives the rest of us hope x

Had a cd11 scan this morn, consultant scanned me.  First of all he had down that I was on 150iu Gonal f on alternate days when I was only taking 75iu.  I said that I dont feel like anything is happening with follies and I was right.  It looks like the nurse messed up and they werent happy.  I believe my dose should have been 150iu.  They have now increased my dose to 150 on alternate days until Sat when I am having another scan.  I did have a lead follie but it isnt big enough and lining isnt thick enough


----------



## Katie Kate

Hi sparkly. I'm on day 12 too, due to test of Friday but pretty sure my period will be here by tomorrow :-( I'm the same, keep going to the loo every 5 mins. I am almost 100% sure it hadn't worked as I'm not exactly spotting but nearly am if u see what I mean! Good luck, and don't test early I'd u can help it! 

Good to hear u are on Catherine, will catch up with u later sweet xxxx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

whoop whoop had my 1st scan today, lining good, one big follie and another on the way so booked in for insem on friday already.  Now   this will be the best easter egg/s ever!

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

had my scan this morning, day 15, Right hand side 12 & 11 (no change), Left hand side 21, 10 & 8, Lining 7.9 (no change), Oestregan 303

I've another scan on Friday morning, 7.30am and if there has been an improvement they will go ahead with the IUI.  Honestly, I can't see that much of a growth spurt and given that it's a bank holiday weekend, chances are this cycle will be abandonded    

So I'm off out to the garden to work away, bricks have to be moved and garden tidied.  Was due to get my hair done but they cancelled.  I rescheduled for Friday but if the IUI goes ahead, I'll lose my appointment and it's a prepaid voucher so I lose that too   

Sorry, lots of mad faces today. 

Anyway, congrats hopfulyvsoon, that's great on your first scan, what day are you at?

Catherine, I asked why my Gonal-F is left at 75iu every day but seems they like slow and steady.  And I know about the note keeping - keep my own notes and can compare last cycle to this one.  

Katie - i hope the next few days fly by and congrats on not POAS - don't know how you're holding out   

Right, I'm off to the garden. Make use of my days holiday, 

Olga xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Sparkly and Katie, Good luck with testing.  I   u both get good news, fx for u.  Katie I hope AF isnt on the way for u and that the witch stays away and its implantation that u feel.  I have always felt like AF is coming when I have had BFPs and many women feel like AF is about to arrive when pregnant  x

Hopefully Congrats on your scan today, u r getting basted quick u lucky lady  What meds and dose r u on hun? x

Olga, I am surprised that u r not getting triggered then basted as u have a mature follie at 21? and your lining is fine and should thicken by time of basting.  My clinic would have triggered me tonight if I was you.  I only had one lead this cycle and looks like the rest of my follies r way behind.  Hopefully u will get the go ahead on Friday.  .  Looks like we will only be a day apart or so in our basting days  x


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Olga I'm really surprised you are not getting triggered too, you have me worried now!!  My lead one is 19mm and lining about the same as yours.  Other follie is about 11 with a few tiny ones.  My clinic say that is perfect so triggering tonight.

Catherinettc I am on 0.3 of suprecur and 75 of Menopur.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Hopefully, my lead has been 19mm in my previous cycle and that is perfect to trigger, my lining has been at 7.2mm which is on the low side at trigger and clinic wasnt concerned as will thicken before basting.  They look for a 3 tier lining which is best for implantation
  I have always thought my dose was low.  I think I am on the lowest dose of all us iui ladies? x


----------



## olga74

Ah I just read my previous post. It's a 12 not a 21. Gotta email the acupuncture guy now!


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Catherinettc I would of liked two big fat follies but one strong one is probably best as I will be a high risk pregnancy so twins would probably finish me off!  I do have the three tier lining though so thats good news!

if you are on 150 every other day then thats the same as me at 75 every day.  Slow and steady!


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

I will b high risk pregnancy also, so one is best for my health but I would have loved twins so Ii wouldnt have to go through this horrid ttc journey again.  Just wished I was on 75iu every day before now as this is my 3rd cycle and I have already nearly finished stimming with 75iu.  I was going to move onto ivf after this cycle, but now I may do another IUI if they up my dose a bit? x


----------



## aimees

Wolla - has it been your bday too? Happy birthday to you!! fair enough about being snappy to your cousin. I would be snappy too, how insensitive! 

Amy - omg, I can't believe your colleague. I actually think that is worth making a complaint about to HR, it's discriminatory, derogatory and disgusting. 

Olga - megalol for your comment to MIL! 

Candle - you're 28 for god's sake, how can they say such things?! People are so rude. 

Hels - Aaaagh for SIL. What a cow, how bloody insensitive to tell you you are lucky. I just can't believe some people. I went to see a friend a while ago and was telling her the latest about my TX. I mentioned that I was meeting a friend that evening in the pub, and she just said "oh, you're so lucky, I wish I could do to the pub" (she has twins). I was so furious I couldn't forgive her for about 2 months! 

Sparklyme - it's totally normal to feel despondant at this stage. In fact I read somewhere that there was a study carried out which showed this trend. It doesn't mean you are or are not pg hun.  

Catherine - sorry love, what a mare for you with that nurse messing up. HOpefully the increased dose will do the trick. And linings can change quickly. 

Xx


----------



## sparklyme!

Hi Katie Kate - Thanks for reply. I too now feel like my period will arrive b efore testing on friday. Sending Fx to you too 

Thanks so much to everyone else who has replied it has really helped me to not feel so alone! I did not realise quite how emotional this journey would be until I was here!


----------



## wolla

aimees - yeah it's my birthday today - 37 years young ;-) 

Katie - had to smile when you said it must be your hormones making you snap back at people making insensitive comments - that's exactly what I thought when I snapped at my cousin - defo either pmt or pg hormones doing their worst!!

Catherine - good to hear from you - grrrr at them for giving you the wrong dose - hope the new dose gets those follies moving

Hopefully - yay on your scan and good luck for insem

Hells - it amazes me how insensitive some people can be - especially after all you've been through - she wants a good slap by the sound of it.

Sparkly - i'm day 12 too.  OTD (official test day) for me isn't until Sunday, but i'll be testing on Friday too - so hoping me you and Katie all have BFP's to celebrate then.  

Olga - hope those follies start growing soon x x 

AFM - am having a lovely birthday - been and had my hair done for the first time in about a year, so I feel much better for that.  Family just been round for birthday cake in the garden and now my sister has taken LO back to her's for a sleep over so DH and I can go out for  anice meal when he finishes work at 8pm.  

Have been having shooting pains in my pelvic area today and I swear the only time I've had pains like that was when I was pg with DS.  I'm setting myself up for a fall I'm know because I'm absolutely convinced that it's worked.  

I now have a confession to make ladies - please promise not to shout!!!  I have POAS 3 times so far - all way too early (8 and 9 DPO  ) - I just had the urge.  I found some HPT's in the pound shop so I thought it would be rude not to lol.  1st one I told myself I was testing to see if the HCG was out of my system - which it was.  then the following day I thought - what the hell, I'll have another go  - so did another of the cheapies and I swear that if I closed one eye, stood on one leg and held the test up to the light I could just about, almost see a very very faint line.  So of course then I had to use the clearblue that the clinic gave me - which of course came up with no line at all - doh!!!  Haven't replaced that one as I know I'd be tempted to use it again before Friday.

Love and luck to everyone else

wolla
xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Well, should have been getting on a plane to go home but can't due to tx 

Gutted. 

Back to hosp tomorrow for cd24 scan to see if my ovaries have worken up yet. That will be 23 day's of injections  I am getting SO tired of it now. And I'm getting sick of people telling me it'll be worth it. They don't know that! 

Going to do a big post later on after I've been shopping. Will probably be able to chat in a room if anyone fancies a natter. X


----------



## hellsbells26

Oh Wolla I really hope you'll be getting a belated present on Friday   I had loads of pains and aches coming up to my BFP. I still do to be honest. Enjoy the rest of your birthday.

aimees - Hope you had a good birthday.  There so many birthdays among us this week - it's a bit odd. 

Catherine - great to see you back.  Sorry to hear about your Mum. Is she at home or still in Ireland. Please God now that they're sorted out your dose this will be your cycle.    

Katie, Sparkly not long to go! My fingers are all crossed 

Hopefully - great to hear that your scan went well. Best of luck for your IUI 

Olga - sending you some growing vibes.  

AFM - counting down the days to our first scan its going sooo slowly.

Hello and hugs to anyone I've missed.
Hels


----------



## olga74

I've a question, if anyone can give me advice.  I'm slow to respond on the Gonal-F, very little growth.  Now the clinic hasn't changed mo dose, 75iu.  Would it be really wrong of me to up the dose, I'm using the pen and the next one up is 112.5.....I've driven myself mad all day worrying that they'll cancel this cycle on Friday.  Anyway, just wondering if anyone 'self medicated'?


----------



## wolla

Amy ^hugme   can't even imagine 23 days of injections - really really hope that scan goes well tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxx

Hells - thanks hun x x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Wolla - thanks love. Just needed a cuddle!

Olga - we're on different meds. Why would they abandon cycle if you haven't responded? Would they just up your dose? I wouldn't self medicate and I haven't had a response for 24 day's. Especially with PCOS it's just too dangerous to risk overstimulating.I know how frustrating it is but perhaps you could speak to the clinic about upping dose or even ask them 'why not' and talk through your worries about abandoning the cycle? X


----------



## olga74

sparkleme good luck with your OTD.  I know with my first 2ww, last cycle, I was up and down.  I sat one night and tears leaked, I didn’t actually think I was crying but couldn’t stop them.  DH thought I was     and the knicker checking is par for the course

Missy how are you holding up on the 2ww  

Katie 2 days to go, I that your AF isn’t coming   

wolla happy birthday hon and don’t worry about being snappy.  I apologised to one of my bosses (he know about the treatment) and he told me I hadn’t snapped.  I was expecting to be a  and over sentistive as to how I was speaking to people. Seems I was just how I normally am.  And it’s your birthday so you’re forgiven for POAS!!  

Amy how are you holding up?  I’m new’ish to the thread but can I ask, are you away having treatment?  And thanks for the advice.  I guess I needed some to tell me what I knew but wanted, oh I don’t know, but thanks.  

Hels - hope your scan comes around really soon  

AMF I’m off to do my injection, I’ve let DH off with it tonight, he’s in agony with his back and has gone to work on a night shift. He can barely move.  I’m sticking to what the clinic has said and, thanks to Amy, if Friday’s scan isn’t full of growth, I’m going to push for a last scan on Tuesday.  Bank holiday on Monday closes the clinic except for procedures.  That’d have me on day 21.  Now my last few AF’s were around 32-36 days so I think I’d have a good argument for it.  We’ll see  

Best wishes to everyone xx


----------



## Katie Kate

Hi everyone, 

Sorry this is a me post, but I'm feeling absolutly broken right now. My AF has showed up 2 days early, just like it did on my 2 previous cycles. Devastated. To be honest I didn't think it would be positive this time, but I really was hoping. So that's the end of my iui journey. I'm no further forward than when my doctor referred me to the hospital a year ago, just but fatter, and a bit more bitter. 

I just can't understand why it hasn't worked. Nobody has found any medical reason why it wouldn't. 
Next stop is laparoscopy in may to remove the cyst I've had for at least 6 months, then on to ivf. Hoping the cyst is the reason I'm not pregnant
Wolla and sparkly- I really hope your AF stays away and that any twinges u have are positive xxxx


----------



## KG

Olga, personally, I don't think I'd dare, but that's just me, I tend to do what I'm told!! However, I've always responded well, so haven't had the temptation. I think I'd be worried about over stimming and OHSS and blame myself if things didn't work out.

Amy, so sorry your having a rough time. I get really fed up on half that number of injections, not surprised you've had enough. 

Wolla, I should be telling you to step away from the pee sticks, but I can't cause this cycle I think I would too if I didn't know I'd get a false positive from the extra HSG (my clinic do it instead of pessaries). I reckon it could be 15 days before all HSG is out of my system. 

Charlie, fantastic news on your scan, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Catherine, nice to have you back. Can't be easy with your mum still I'll, take care of yourself.

AFM, still going slowly mad. Still really tender boobs, but not reading anything into that as they've been like it for whole of 2ww, plus my MIL arrives tomorrow for a long break (break for her, not me!!) so one way and another that will take my mind off the 2ww...

My brain is a bit all over the place so will just send positive vibes to everyone basting, stimming and waiting.

Kx


----------



## wolla

Oh katie - am so so sorry  I wish u lots of luck on the next leg of ur journey. Huge huge hugs for u x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## KG

Katie, I missed your last post when I posted mine. I am so so sorry, that's just horrible for you. I will keep everything crossed that removing the cyst will help and that IVF will prove tombe the treatment that does the trick for you. Sending you big hugs.
Kx


----------



## Missy123

Katie kate - So sorry this hasn't worked for you  I'm sure that the rest of your journey will have a happy ending.  
Olga - I'm still sane on this 2ww...just. Hoping that they will grow quick mine did near the end, i think the hardest bit is starting them off.  
catherine - Can't believe the nurse messed up but things will work out now.  Sorry your mum is still ill, it's already a stress this tx without the added worry.  
wolla - Hoping that it will be a belated pressie for you but you are naughty testing early  
AmyBxxx - Know how you are feeling with all the injections you feel like a pin cushion  Wishing you lots of  for your scan tomorrow.

hopefullyvsoon - wow you are super speedy with being ready on your 1st scan, I thought i was good this month with basting being on day 14 as i usually get to day 18 or 19. Hope it goes really well for you. 

shenagh - How did insem go today? 
cupcake - How did your appointment go at your new clinic. Hope they are really nice and give you lots of hope. 

Can't believe how busy it is getting on here so forgive me if i have missed anyone the sun is getting to my head.  
Thinking of you all. 

Stimming  
AmyBxxx - day 24 scan - thur 21st April
shenagh - Insem wed 20th Apr
hasina - day 13 scan - fri 22nd Apr 
Olga - day 17 scan - fri 22nd Apr
catherine - day 14 scan - sat 23rd Apr
Hopefullyvsoon - insem - fri 22nd Apr
Forever hopefull - day 9 scan - 19th Apr
Brookie - scan on tue 19th Apr

2ww  
Aimees - natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Helenx - OTD 20th April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?
KG - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Pixie22 - OTD 17th Apr
Missy - OTD 27th Apr
Angelgirl - OTD ?

BFP  
Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles  
Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie - scan on tue 19th 
cupcake - changing clinics 
Suziewong - waiting to start IVF
Jodie K - Waiting for AF


----------



## candle

Hi Missy, I'm testing the same day as you, the 27th.  Hopefully we'll both have some good news!

Katie - I'm so sorry to hear about AF coming.  Sending you lots of hugs!  I'm finding it really difficult to understand why it isn't happening for us too as we are 'unexplained' and everything was fine in tests but that doesn't make it any easier when your heart sinks and you realise it hasn't happened this month again.  Keep thinking they must have missed something. Hope things go better in your next step.

Wolla - Happy Birthday!!

Good luck to those testing soon 
xxx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Wolla - I missed your birthday - happy birthday love. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hi Ladies, apologies for not being a very good fertility friend, I'm just wrapped up with other things at the min, been following everyone and will hopefully catch up with personals over the weekend.

Wolla - Hope you've had a lovely birthday and I am   at your description of reading the faint line on HPT, hahaha  

Katie - So sorry Hun, it's a cruel frustrating journey   best of luck for the future.

Amy -   How long will your clinic let you keep stimming for? Are you responding just slowly?

Olga - what day are you on? I wouldn't up your dose yourself, your clinic don't want you to over stim or stim too quickly, be patient, at least your responding to your dose.

Hasina - How are you Cycle Bud?
Catherine - so sorry to hear your mams so poorly   hope she gets better soon.

Hopefully -   sorry for not replying sooner. Scan was Ok, just lots of little follicles, which is typical for day 9, back for another scan in the morning and hoping that at least one will of grown, on my 1st IUI when I responded fine I had 2 follicles at 14 at this stage so I am hoping for something similar. I will be gutted if I'm not responding for some reason. I've had a lot of ovary twinges and pains so I am   that's a good sign. Great news about your juicy follicles, fingers crossed your basting goes well, I've got a sneaky feeling you are going to be a lucky newcomer you has a smooth 1st cycle resulting in a BFP, sending lots of   to you.

 to everyone else


----------



## Helenx

Hi All,

Sorry been away for a while just catchin up on posts. Sorry not been around to support more.

Katie so sorry its a BFN. Me too.   AF arrived today but I'd been having spots since last week - been in denial
 Oh well.  

I have to wait another month now to start next IUI. Seems like an eternity to wait again. I could start immediately but for the fact the clinic is closed so you have to wait for your AF to start on a certain few days and I've got to take noristherone to do this in about 4 weeks. Does anyone else have to do this - and does Noristherone mess things up? I was hoping to do IUI after natural AF every time 

Gutted gutted gutted.   Only thing making me feel positive is looking at others who have had BFP on their 2nd, 3rd attempt and keeping busy until I can get cracking again. 

Charlie and Hels, glad things are going well with you bothx. Amy B so sorry you have had such a hard slog but fingers crossed. Jodie K hi to you and hope you are ok.
Hello to everyone else - missed catching up on all the goings on.  

Love to all x

Stimming  
AmyBxxx - day 24 scan - thur 21st April
shenagh - Insem wed 20th Apr
hasina - day 13 scan - fri 22nd Apr
Olga - day 17 scan -  fri 22nd Apr
catherine - day 14 scan - sat 23rd Apr
Hopefullyvsoon - insem - fri 22nd Apr
Forever hopefull - day 9 scan - 19th Apr
Brookie - scan on tue 19th Apr

2ww  
Aimees – natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?
KG - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Pixie22 - OTD 17th Apr
Missy - OTD 27th Apr
Angelgirl - OTD ?

BFP      
Ruby – EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles            
Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie – scan on tue 19th  
cupcake - changing clinics  
Suziewong - waiting to start IVF
Jodie K - Waiting for AF
Helenx - waiting to try again


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Grrr was writing a long post, had nearly finished, then my comp just turned off


Thank u for all my welcome back posts   


aimees, thank u for your positive pose? how r u hun? x


Wolla, HAPPY BIRTHDAY    Glad that you are having a good day.  I hope that u r enjoying your meal, it is so nice to spend quality time with partner especially while having treatment.  I    that u r right and that u get a BFP, I am usually right when it comes to my body, so hopefully it is the same for u.  I have my fx for u x


  to the ladies who celebrated this week.  Sorry that I am late in response x


Amy, I feel for u having 23 days of injecting  .  It must be frustrating and extra stressful.  It is stressful enough without having to inject for so long.  I    that by your next scan u have at least one juicy follie **FOLLICLE DUST** x


Hells, I am glad that u still post on here and so happy that all is going well with pregnancy.  Cant wait to hear about your 1st scan, soooo exciting!!  does it seem surreal to u at the mo?.  Mum is still in Ireland getting treatment, but I speak to her every day which helps and she seems pretty content there with having all her sisters and family by her side, so that keeps me content, just wish she was well enough to come home and enjoy the spring with us.  I cant help but miss her and want her well, just have to have faith that all will b ok x


Olga, I hope by your next scan that u have at least one juicy follie.  I cant see why they cant increase your dose if no improvement by next scan or at least let u continue meds if u have a lead follie that just isnt big enough yet.  **FOLLICLE DUST** x


Katie, just want 2 give u a BIG   .  Sorry that AF has showed early again.  I had spotting 2 days earlier than expected last cycle and it sucks  .  I believe the cyst could be causing u problems, how big is the cyst?.  I have had 2 laparoscopies, so if u have any questions, just ask  .  So so sorry that things havent worked out with the iui for u hun, thinking of u x


KG, lol @ a break for your MIL not u, but as u said at least it will take your mind off things.  I    that your symptoms r due to pregnancy.  When r u testing? x


Missy, how r u hun? I hope that the 2ww is treating u well and that it isnt too stressful, Good luck with testing on the 27th hun.  I    that u get positive news    x


Candle, good luck with testing on the 27th, hope the 2ww isnt being too difficult for u   x




Forever, Good luck with your scan in the morn hun, hope that u have at least 1 lead follie.  Ovary twinges r a good sign.  I knew I was not responding well this cycle as barely any ewcm and no ovary twinges.  Please update after scan tomorrow **FOLLICLE DUST** x


Helen, sorry that u have to sit out for a cycle, that sucks .  I have never heard of Noristherone before?.  I hope that u do get to keep busy while waiting or try to get out as much as possible with partner and make the most of being a couple for now, thats what I do to keep sane  x

PS Question ladies, was thinking about this earlier, its on my mind  why would they up my dose this cycle even though I have a lead follie on CD11, is it because the other follies r slacking way behind? and that is what happens in a normal cycle anyway?  I did have a 3 tier lining even though it was thin.  Just dont understand y they wouldnt increase my dose at this stage during my previous cycles? questions questions lol x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Missy, thanks for updating the list for me, I was just about 2 do it and seen that u had bet me to it  x


----------



## LillyBee

Hi all,
back again! - just had an indepth scan with saline solution HSPGM toc heck no scarring from misacrraige - Lady said all perfect and beautifuil which is great and not so greatr as I wanted a  reason as to why it wasnt woprkign so that it coudl be fixed and then I coudl be preganant!!!. Anyway have been sent FSh to take whcioh I am dreading as last time I did so I produced about 15 follicles!!! so am thinking this treatment may be cancelled. My doctor jsut wants to try so hey!!... am excited about giving it a ago agaion buit also nervous as know we will b opna  roller coaster ride - plus we are soo broke due to cost of paying f or treatments!!!. Anyway looks like we are getting towards the end of the joourney as DH and I have decided that we have 3 more goes!!! (so fingers crossed). My period is due in 14 days adn then start on the FSH on day 2!!!
Will keep youposted
Lillybe


----------



## KG

Helen, so sorry it wasn't better news for you.

Kx


----------



## Missy123

AmyBxxx & forever hopefull - Hope you have good news at your scans today.     Grow little follicles!
Helen - So sorry it was a BFN    Hope you have better luck next time.   
candle - That's 3 of us testing on the same day as that's KG OTD too.    

wolla - I think you are the next to test out of us although you have already been cheating!    Really hoping it's a BFP without even having to stand on one leg with an eye closed and holding it to the light.   

catherine - Glad you don't mind me updating you, i am just trying to keep up incase people don't update themselves but don't like doing the BFN and BFP as i think that is more of a personal thing when they feel ready incase i tempt fate or people feel pushed out!   
It's hard enough keeping up with where everyone is at as there is so many of us and as wolla started such a great list it's a shame if we don't carry on with it.


----------



## Bubblicious

Hello Lovely Ladies,

Welcome to all the newbies.

Sorry about the BFNs and arrivals of AF, Kate, Helen and Suzie and anyone else I missed.

Loads of luck for anyone stimming or in the 2ww.

Hope the time flies for those of you waiting to start the next cyce.

Thinking of you all.


----------



## wolla

Helen - so sorry it wasn't better news  

Missy - yes, I am next to test aren't I!!  No pressure then.  You won't believe this, but I have no HPT's in the house so I've resorted to peeing on OPK's and googling 'OPK's as HPT's' - makes interesting readin btw - oh lord, I'm not normally this mad honestly!!  Thanks for keeping the list up to date - I'm the same, I've updated other people on it before but would never change someone to BFN/BFP because as you say, it's a personal thing.

AFM - see above   

Can I ask - how does everyone elses DH/DP treat you during the 2ww??  Mine has made no reference to it AT ALL since basting and I honestly thought he'd forgotten all about it until last night when he said 'are you meant to be testing this weekend?'  I've no idea if he's not mentioning it because he doesn't want to stress me out, or if he really just doesn't give it a second thought.   

Wolla
x


----------



## Missy123

wolla - My DH dosen't mention it but has started doing more around the house bless him. I'm sure your DH hasn't forgotten about it but probably dosen't want to ask you every 5 mins how you are feeling! I bet he is thinking about it as much as you but it's probably his way of dealing with it. 
My DH always knows when my AF is due, not from the fact of PMT cos i don't get that but he's better with keeping track of it than me. 
Yes no pressure then!    Hope time goes quick for you before you get


----------



## aimees

Helen and Kate - so sorry about your BFNs, I know that feelings and it sucks. There is always next time though, and women on this thread have gotten pg on their 4th, 5th and 6th go, so don't give up hope. 

Wolla - I totally get the madness, just embrace it!  I had the same thing last week, I went to Paris last week and while there I needed to do a pg test. I had tried to buy the tests in King's Cross before the Eurostar but bumped into an old colleague in Boots   . Anyway I ended up buying French ones which gave me a tiny tiny teeny line which is more than I have ever had. I ended up buying more, in all it costs 40 bloody euros (everything is so expensive there it's crazy) but the tests ended up chanding to negative. Anyway just realised that is not helpful at all to you, but my line was so thin and weedy and you are feeling signs as well so I'm sure it's a positive for you. Anyway, just wanted to say, there's an American site called Two Week Wait a bit like FF, I used to go on it before I discovered the amazing FF which I much prefer. Anyway on 2ww they have a thread where people post up their pee sticks and the women tweek them with some computer tehnology and it shows whether there was a line there or not. Crazy Americans, although it was quite addictive watching this thread. 

LillyBee- great news you are going for 3 more tries, hopefully a nice BFP is in store for you! 

Catherine - sorry about your mum. Hopefully she will be home soon. I'm fine hun, just waiting waiting waiting....

Xx


----------



## aimees

Wolla meant to mention - all three times I was in my 2ww, we hardly mentioned it. DH just wantd to carry on like nothing was happening. Was hard for me, but I had to respect it.


----------



## KG

Wolla, I don't need to tell you to step away from the pee sticks, do I?!!! Have you found peeonastick.com  whilst you have been googling? There's some interesting info there on OPTs as HTPs, but as you probably know, the two things are measuring differnt hormones, so aren't going to give you an accurate result (can you tell I've been tempted to do the same?)

As for dh, we had a bit of a chat at the weekend about how he needs to cut me some slack and be a bit nicer to me in 2ww and we've had a better few days. he doesn't talk about tx much cause he doesn't get the chance, I keep updating him on every little twinge, but I shouldn't cause I can see I get his hopes up, or dash them, when all I'm doing is speculating. I don't think they can feel the same as us about the 2ww, cause they aren't full of hormones, analysing every twinge in their bodies and knicker checking...

Candle, yes, my OTD is 27th too, so that's three of us - it still feels like years away, but if it hasn't worked, 
I'm expecting AF at the weekend.

Kx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Eeeeeee Ladies I am creased at the idea of using OPT as a HPT, hahahahaha. I can honestly say that has never even crossed my mind, you all crazy and I love you for it  

Wolla – I’ve only ever had one 2WW and DH hardly mentioned it either, think we were both trying to not get our hopes up. I tested 2 days earlier than OTD and didn’t tell him my intentions and it took me hours to build up the courage to tell him it was BFN. It was an awful moment as I always feel guilty or a failure for not getting pregnant, he always tells me to not be silly as it’s not my fault and he doesn’t like hearing me say that, but that’s how I felt. I could see the disappointment on his face and it killed me. Poor DH/DP’s they go through a lot as well, just in a different way and they have their own way of dealing with it.

AFM – Day 11 scan today showed one lead follicle at 13mm, a few smaller ones at 10mm which haven’t changed since day 9 scan. Might they still grow though?? My Lining is building up nicely. Going for a day 13 scan Saturday as my clinic is open over the weekend for scans and iui, thank god! Last time I stimulated successfully my lead follicle grew from 14mm to 21mm in two days so hopefully this little follicle was slow to start and will suddenly grow all nice and juicy. Hoping for insemination Mon, Whoop Whoop. Will be so pleased to prove the daft nurse wrong as well   . She’s eventually learnt my name (don’t think she’ll ever forget it now, ha-ha) and kind of got my Tx details correct. She must have been having a switched on day. She did though, after the scan say, keep your dose the same but inject every day instead of every other day, then changed her mind again and said just inject every other day as you have been. Which is it then Now I am in a dilemma, I am responding to my current dose, just a little slowly, do I want to speed things up and maybe grow another mature follicle, Mmmmmmmmmm decisions decisions  
On a funny note, I was so excited that I had a lead follicle I jumped up, got dressed quickly and skipped out the clinic, just to realise I had my leggings on backwards. Haha what a freak!!
On a sad not just had one of my babies (Cavalier Kings Charles Spaniel) to the vets, poor little bugger has been getting a little stiff and less mobile then last night he yelped in pain and cried for ages, it was awful, was just about to call the emergency vet when he settled. Then he did it again this morning so I ran down to the vets with him (it is literally at the bottom of my street), like a dramatic dog owner. Turns out he has the onset of arthritis which we had figured, but is having a flare up and has slipped the patella of one of his knees. Ouch, poor little man  

Just Updating =
Stimming    
AmyBxxx - day 24 scan - thur 21st April
shenagh - Insem wed 20th April
hasina - day 13 scan - fri 22nd April
Olga - day 17 scan -  fri 22nd April
catherine - day 14 scan - sat 23rd April
Hopefullyvsoon - insem - fri 22nd April
Forever hopeful - day 13 scan – 23rd April
Brookie - scan on tue 19th April

2ww    
Aimees – natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?
KG - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Pixie22 - OTD 17th Apr
Missy - OTD 27th Apr
Angelgirl - OTD ?

BFP        
Ruby – EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles              
Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
cupcake - changing clinics  
Suziewong - waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Jodie K - Waiting for AF
Helenx - waiting to try again


----------



## AmyBxxx

Quick update-

Day24 scan shows 3 follies 10mm,12mm and 13mm - we want 2 to grow by cd26 scan on sat. Fingers x'd. Staying at 100iu's puregon til then. X


----------



## charlie321

Katie and Helen - so sorry   . Don't give up hope yet though. It's taken me nearly 4 years and a lot of bfns to get to where I am now. I'm unexplained too which is making me really wonder how on earth it's happened for us this time but miracles can and do happen   .x

Forever - just read that you have a cavalier and I couldn't resist telling you that I have one too! They are just lovely dogs. My Gonzo is 9 months old now and very pretty and such a little scamp but I wouldn't part with him for anything. I've found having a dog has helped me through the tough times and got my **** off the sofa so I'm fitter now than ever so I'm putting my bfp down to him    (although it's prob dh I should thank   ). Sorry if that was a bit full on   .

Wolla - got my fingers crossed for you for friday. I hope you manage to get your hands on another pee stick and hope that line gets darker   . As for the 2ww, dh was a bitnicer than normal but didn't really bug me about stuff, just let me stress out then picked the pieces up afterwards. I think he found it hard as he could see what it was doing to me but couldn't actually do anything. I know he hated the fact that I had to have injections and be prodded around and all he had to do was a hand shandy!

Amy - So glad there's some growth today. Good luck for saturday   

Good luck to all the ladies stimming and in the 2ww. I hope there's some fab follies to comes and lots more bfps   . And I hope you don't mind me posting every now and then. You've all made me feel at home here and it'll be nice to see you all get your bfps.   

Charlie.x


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Charlie - I love reading posts from the lucky few with BFP's so please stay.

Ahhh how sweet, I remember when my Jasper was 9 months, he was a total tinker. He wrecked anything he got his paws on and was so disobedient. We went to training classes and he slowly improved with age more than anything. They are so naughty as little teenagers, I couldn't believe how such a little dog could make so much mess and trouble. He's a mature old man at a grand old age of 6 yrs 4 months (which is middle age for these guys). He's been slowly getting less active and gets worn out easily so was going to get him checked over when he went for his booster, but I was so upset to see him in pain, just had to get him to the vets. He's really milking it now though, he knows that Im following him around making sure he doesnt jump or twist and hurt himself, clever little buggger. Everyone thinks he's really well trainned but he's not, hes very stubborn and will do what he wants no matter what, thankfully that just tends to be what we want him to do so he's no bother now.
We have a Springer spaniel as well, she's just under 2yrs. A very different personality, she is mad as a hatter. She was not naughty at all as a puppy, compared to Jasper (maybe because we were expereienced then and knew what to do better), she has been very easy to train and command and so intellegiant. She just has so much energy and needs to just run and run. Its going to be hard to find a happy medium whereby she's getting the exercise she needs and he's not over doing it. May have to walk them seperately, nightmare!
Ive always been an animal lover and had pets, weve got a right farm going on at the min like, think I may of over done it. I think a lot of my impulse additions to the family have been due to broodyness, didn't realise at the time but looking back its obvious. I actually got my springer off a patient I was doing a home visit for, her dog had puppies who were ready to be re-homed, I had a look at them in their pen, one thing lead to another and I went home with one   DH has not let it lie since, Hahahaha. a bit irresponsible really but we all make silly decisions at times. I would not be without any of them now though, they are our family, love them to bits.

xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Forever - just read your post my nurse is hoping for basting on Monday too. Will know more at scan on sat. We could be cycle buddies  xx


----------



## olga74

Good afternoon ladies, 

Wow - can't feel bad with the fantastic sunny weather.  Thanks again for the advice last night.  I was on to the clinic this morning and happier now.  And I think they realise that I'll push for a scan on Tuesday if needed. 

Katie & Helen sorry on your results   

Wolla hope you can hold out for your OTD

Anyway I was just dropping in quickly to say hi and   weekend PMA to everyone


----------



## shenagh1

afternoon ladies,
sitting out in the yard enjoying the last of the sunshine!  

olga- glad u got some answers hun! i decided to up my own dose this last cycle and the one before although the way i think of my cycles is i am now on my 5th cycle and i know my body! i know i dont react to lower doses so i  upped it and it reacted! thank god!

happy birthday to all u ladies this week     

amy- thats great u know have some follies growing im soo happy      they grow the rest of the way u need

wolla and all those other ladies on 2ww good luck stay away from the tests      ing the    stays away! xx

all those who are stimming i    you get some beautiful BIG follies    

catherine- welcome back!! how is your mum? where in ireland is she anywhere near my home town? xx 

katie and helen-    soo sorry!

Just Updating =
Stimming    
AmyBxxx - day 24 scan - thur 21st April
hasina - day 13 scan - fri 22nd April
Olga - day 17 scan -  fri 22nd April
catherine - day 14 scan - sat 23rd April
Hopefullyvsoon - insem - fri 22nd April
Forever hopeful - day 13 scan – 23rd April
Brookie - scan on tue 19th April

2ww    
shenagh- OTD 3RD MAY (MY BIRTHDAY) Please be good
Aimees – natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?
KG - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Pixie22 - OTD 17th Apr
Missy - OTD 27th Apr
Angelgirl - OTD ?

BFP        
Ruby – EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles            
Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
cupcake - changing clinics  
Suziewong - waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Jodie K - Waiting for AF
Helenx - waiting to try again

afm- basting went REALLY well yesterday the nurse was brilliant, not thw witch i had the last time.. went smoothly bit of cramping but almost completely gone now! unfortunately DH wasnt feeling well last night or today so we didnt even get to BD    which has worried me! fingers crossed though and hope for the best... that weather helps ALOT!!  
love and luck to you all xxxx


----------



## Missy123

AmyBxxx - Well done for getting some nice growing follicles.        they are biggies for saturday, well 2 of them anyway.    It's great news.
Forever hopefull - Glad your scan went well too, at least you didn't put your pants on after your leggings so it could have been worse.   
Hope you both get basted soon.
wolla - Wishing you lots of      

What weather we are having i just want to be out and about in it. Been to lots of garden centres in the last 2 days and bought so many plants don't even know if my garden is big enough!    It will take me a week to plant them all so the weather better stay good so i can keep busy for the rest of my 2ww.
Hope all you ladies enjoy this lovely weather this weekend too.


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Hi guys sorry this is a me me me post but I will try and catch up later.  I had my trigger last night ready for basting in the morning.  I have been at the beach all day today trying to chill but I keep getting really strong twinges in my left ovary and I'm stressing that means it is releasing its egg too early!!  Is this possible or is this normal?  First IUI so I'm worried that my egg will of vanished before I get basted!


----------



## Missy123

hopefullyvsoon - Sorry can't really help as i either have twinges all the way through or none at all but hoping that if they are in the ovary area then it must still be there.    Can't see how the trigger can work that quick.


----------



## KG

hopefullyvsoon. What meds are you on? I take pregnyl as the trigger and the info and my nurse both say that with that you should ovulate 36 hours after the trigger and my clinic baste at 40 hours. I've always had twinges. Try not to worry, the clinics know exactly when they want everything to happen!

kx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

KG I took Ovitrelle as the trigger and basting 36 hours later (I will take pregnyl on day 3 and 8 after insem which also means a 18 day wait to test).  Just panicing that as my body seems to react quickly to drugs that these twinges mean the egg is on the way out and i'll miss it!


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
sorry I've not been on for a while but I've been rather tired and quite sick (although I'm not complaining). 

Katie and Helen - So sorry for you both    

Wolla - I'm    that we will see your BFP hun.x 

Amyb - Good luck for Monday.x 

Forever - your dogs sound lovely, I'm such a dog lover DH thinks I'm   .  We have a 4yr old German Shepard who is quiet well trained although she has her moments! Glad scan went well.x 

Hopefully - On my two iui's I was basted 36 hours after trigger shot, hope it helps.x 

AFM - Nothing much to report apart from off work now for 11 days woo hoo, Scan is nect Wednesday at 9.00 and was told this morning that my HCG has risen to 55,500 so things are looking ok at this stage. 

Anyway enough of me, love and hugs to all.  You are all in my thoughts and   

Moo.x


----------



## wolla

OMG ladies - I'm going to burst if I don't tell someone and DH not in from work til 10pm.

So - I replaced the pee sticks I'd used up way too early with a 2 pack of clearblue digitals.  Was planning on testing in the morning, which would be 14 dpiui - but when I got in at 7.30 I thought what the hell, I'll do one now.  I couldn't believe it when I came back to it 5 mins later and there it was shouting 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' at me.  It hasn't really sunk in yet - mainly because I haven't said it out loud, and I guess until I get to the weekend without AF arriving then I won't quite believe it.

I feel so very, very lucky for this to have worked 2nd time again, and wish the rest of you ladies all the luck in the world on the rest of your journeys.  

I'll catch up on personals later - can't concentrate at the mo - 30 minutes to kill before DH gets in.

love
wolla
xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Oooohhh wolla! How exciting! I really hope its sticks for u hun xxx I wish u all the luck in the world let us know how DH reacts xxx

I'm not sure who asked about the ovitrelle but I am also on it and u do have twinges from about an hour after u take it.. However with my panic the other day I asled the nurse at basting and she said it was preparing for ovulation to occur later, so fingers crossed that's ur case too! Sorry can't remember who asked as am on phone and can't read back through xx


----------



## KG

woo hoo, Wolla! Fantastic news!

Kx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Yeay Wolla  praying for a sticky for you xxxx


----------



## shenagh1

wolla, can i be nosey and ask what size your foli was at the time of basting? did u have much sperm at it and how long after trigger wer u basted!! i think there is something wrong with me soo bad everyone is getting their BFP and here i am on cycle 5!!!! with nothing!  xx


----------



## wolla

Thanks girls.  grrrrr - DH missed bus so gonna be another hour.  

sheenagh - be as nosey as you like lol.  I had 2 18mm follies at day 10 scan.  Insem was 39 hours after trigger.  I'm afraid I have no idea how many swimmers there were - sorry.  hunny - please don't think like that - you'll get your dream - I'm praying that this is your cycle xxxxxxxxxxx   

wolla
xx


----------



## olga74

Fantastic news Wolla      Would love to be a fly on the wall when you tell your DH  

Anyway, heading off to bed, early start in the morning for 7.30am scan and bloods, 
   to everyone


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Wohoooooooooooo Huge Congratulations. Cant wait to hear how DH reacts. All these BFP are making me feel a little more hopeful. Excellent news Wolla


----------



## Keanie

Hi all,
This is so new to me but have been reading this the last two weeks ad have found it very helpful... 
I am going to the clinic for my first scan in the morning just to see when i need to start my meds.. really don't no what to expect.. ..... Had a lap & dye test done two weeks ago and everything was fine tg.. DH was above normal on his test so they don't know what the problem is... Wish me luck so nervous


----------



## wolla

Keanie  & Olga - best of luck for your scans in the morning.

DH is over the moon - he came in moaning about work so I told him to shut up, close his eyes and hold out his hands.  Then I put the HPT in his hands - he just kept saying 'seriously?  seriously?' with a big grin on his face.

Wolla
xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

My god the Ovaries are twinging like mad tonight, all good I hope. Off to bed now, first day off tommorrow in like 16 days or something, it's going to be an imense lie in. Maybe some BMS on the cards in the morning    

Xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Awwwwww Wolla, that's so lovely. Xxxx

Forever - let's hope we make our own lovely Easter eggs this weekend eh?! Xxx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Wolla thats amazing news   big congrats to you and DH

I've been up for hours having had really bad dreams. Think i am going   prior to this mornings basting!


----------



## sparklyme!

Congratualtions Wolla . It gives me hope for my second cycle. 

Got a BFN - at 4.30am this morning. I was thinking it would be......but DH is very disappointed! Not sure if we want to go through iui again with all the ifs and buts and why did it not work? Or try ICSI. Trouble is we only have one small pot of money enough for 1 ICSI or more iui. Other wise it will be on tick? Has anyone got any advise?


----------



## sparklyme!

Keanie - I am new to this too!!! The procedure is all quite simple. Read the info about it on the menue - it think it is called what to expect?  
Good luck XXX


----------



## KG

Sparkly me, so sorry it wasn't better news for you. 
Kx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Sparklyme I'm so sorry it wasn't better news for you this time   In regard to ICSI v IUI its a tough call.  I found ICSI harder physically due to the higher amount of drugs but I find IUI MUCH harder mentally as it seems a bit more of a gamble.  At least with ICSI you know what eggs/embies you have.  Good luck with which ever you choose xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Morning Everyone

Just a quick one from me as I am supposed to be doing an immense pile of ironing as visitors coming later.

Wolla - I'm so happy for you and your DH!  Enjoy it Mrs. What lovely timing for Easter and your birthday. I trust that you read your BFP was with no complicated yoga positions

Sparkly, Helen and Kate - so sorry about the blinking BFNs. We've all been there - it sucks. Keep your chin up - your one day closer to your BFP.

Welcome to all newbies.

HopefullyVsoon - Good luck this morning - thinking of you  .

AmyB so glad that things are working out - loads of babybio to you.
Olga - goog luck with scan 

Shenagh - hope the 2ww flies in  

Missy - enjoy the gardening. I'm getting DH to start our vegetable patch this weekend too - we're a little late.   for 2ww

AFM - DH had a horrible tickly cough sore head and he seems to have passed it on to me - GRRR. Also having quite bad dizzy spells again. worrying me a little. Had blood pressure checked a couple of weeks ago - it was lowish but no lower than it normally is. Going to ask about it on Wed at scan hopefully.

Anyway take care everybody
Hope  everyone enjoys weekend and hols if you have them
Hels


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Sparklyme - sorry to hear your result  . I was the same on my first cycle and so disappointed.  And I understand the financial worries.  In Ireland this isn't available on health care, now we're very lucky to have great insurance but it still only covers a fraction of the cost.  But do what ever feels right for you.  

Keanie how did you get on this morning with your scan?  It does get easier, or at least, I've gotten used to them at this stage.  I nearly have my knickers down before the door is shut in the examination room.  Dignity gone straight out the window  

AMF (sorry for so very few personals) just back from my scan, I now have 9 follicles ranging from 10- 12, with no lead showing.  Lining has gone up to 8.7 and has the triple line thingy.  But for my bloods I was taken by the clinic manager.  She wanted to prepare my for the fact that this might be a poor cycle and cancelled.  Yes I'm dissappointed but I guess my reaction was a little unusual.  I said 'look there's a silver lining if it get cancelled, I'll book a night away and be able to have a few glasses of wine'.  God love the poor woman, she was left shocked.  And the clinic has a cancellation policy most of the cash we've paid for this cycle is kept on account for the next one.  So I've the phone beside me waiting    But I'm off to get my hair done and see can I find something to wear on Sunday for the family BBQ I'm having.

Hope we have some more good news on here today and I'll drop in after I get my phone call xx


----------



## suziewong

Congrats Wolla- Amazing news!!!    xxxx


----------



## aimees

Congrats Wolla!!


----------



## wolla

Thanks so much ladies.  Hells - lol no, I went for a digital one so it was there as clear as day to read.  No doubt I'll do a few more over the next week or so ;-)

Sparkly - so sorry   x x I really can't advise on what to do next - you've got to do whatever feels right x x 

Olga - hope your cycle doesn't get cancelled x x 

Wolla
xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Back home from basting, in bed with my legs in the air! Dying for a wee but frightened it will all drop out


----------



## kl82

Hi all,

Ive been keeping up with you all but have found the 2ww really hard - but this morning I got a BFP. 

Still cant believe it! I have tested early (my clinic wants me to wait 18 days after iui to test - which is Tuesday) but would be due on period tomorrow. I havent had any shots to make it a false positive. 

Fingers crossed all is ok! So scared though - I suffered a miscarriage a year ago. I have three more tests, I'm slightly obsessed!

K x


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

kl82 that's fantastic news   huge congrats to you!

Well I have been on the 2-3ww for all of 4 hours and I am already going  .  I couldn't sleep last night for worrying that I would of ovulated before basting (36hrs) but the consultant told me at insem don't worry you haven't ovulated yet.  Of course now I am going out of my tiny mind that I won't ovulate in time and all those lovely spermies are swimming around with no egg to find!  Does the trigger shot definately work??


----------



## olga74

Wel cycle cancelled which is a bummer but it does mean I can open that bottle of wine. On the phone so I'll catch up properly from home.


----------



## hopingagain

Wolla fantastic news so lovely to see more BFP's, congratulations to Kl82 sorry if I got name wrong on iPhone and can't check! Wondeful news on your BFP also! 

Sorry to read about some BFN's to it's so upsetting that people have to go through such disappointment after all we have to go through!! Take care of each other xx

just got back from a lovely week break to burhnam on sea with dh and ds! Had a lovely week weather was great! Got my 10 and a half week scan on Tuesday am so nervous about it although the sickness 3,4 or 5 times a day is letting me know little beanie is ok I'm sure! Can't wait for my 12 week scan so that we can tell ds he is going to be a big brother lol! 

Good luck to all those in the 2WW hope to see many more BFPs in the near future xxx


----------



## hopingagain

Olga so sorry your cycle has been cancelled, I know it's no consolation but enjoy your wine xxx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Kls - wow congratulations. Hope it stays sticky. Xx

All these bfp's are really cheering me up and making me feel a lot more positive! Xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Olga  gutted your cycle has web cancelled. I can't check back while posting but had you overstimmed? X


----------



## olga74

Hi Amy, 

I kinda overstimmed I think but the clinic didn't actually say that - the smaller follies started to grow so in total I had 9 between 10-12.  There's no lead showing and the original 12's didn't seem to budge.  My estrogen levels fell as well.  Was speaking to the nurse and my chart is out for review on Tuesday and there is a possibility of a medication change.  Then I was told to 'be careful' and to 'take precautions' this weekend.  Wouldn't that be just my luck and all 9 taking....OK not funny at all    (well it is in my head....)

Anyway it's the waiting game for my AF.  No idea how long it'll take to get here, any advise anyone?  Guess you can't hurry the witch along.  But on the other side, I've had my glass of wine, didn't taste quite as good as I thought it would, kinda bittersweet, but I'm gonna make the best of the holiday weekend and get back on track on Tuesday.  

KL82 - fantastic news  

hopefullyvsoon I think the shot guarantees ovulation.  The way it was explained to me was that it kicks in where your body may have left off hormone wise.  And yeah, 2ww can drive you   but sure we're all here to go   with you, sorry, should have said help you   

Anyway, I'm off to have a night in front of the soaps and maybe do some ironing.  Good luck to everyone tonight and in the morning xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Olga I am going totally     and have convinced myself there is no way it can work as I didn't ovulate.  Even on a natural cycle I wouldn't of ovulated yet as its only 10 days since the start of AF.  Arrrgggghhhhhh!
I hope you get some answers at your review.  I spent 7 hours on a rollercoaster to bring AF on so you could try that! xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Amy - I agree all these BFP's are making me feel positive as well, it's great to hear when TX works. Hopefully well have some good news tommorrow and will have a very lucky easter basting   xx

Congrats again to all that are celebrating  

Olga - Sorry to hear cycle was cancelled, enjoy ur wine xx

Hopefully - Cycle buddy, you need to relax and stop worrying. Have some faith in your TX as it's worked well for you so far, no reason to think the trigger wouldn't of worked as planned. Chill out and enjoy an Easter weekend, take your mind of timings etc. At the end of the day you can't change anything now, it will either work or not, just provide a relaxed atmosphere for those swimmers to find that egg   We all understand the   thoughts though as we all get them   stay  xxx

Hello to everyone else  

AFM - lots and lots of ovary twinges and cramps on both sides, hoping that's good and I'm not over stiming, although I think that's very unlikely. Hoping for one or two big fat follicles tomorrow. 
For this that remeber me talking about projects before, well I've started another today. Woke up and decided today was the day to start an outside DIY project me and DH have been discussing. He was reluctant but we cracked on and started it, only to find a little unexpected obstacle which has no made this project pretty huge. Ooooops! Long story short we now need a new window fachia, some concrete to fill a hole in the path that shouldn't be there and some new paving!


----------



## shenagh1

hey all,

how are you all today!! am gettin excited now for a busy easter. went to tesco today and spent money on RUBBISH! trying not to think too much about 2ww but it never goes away! 

hopefully- dont stress you would have ovulated in time, the way i see it is the docs know what their talkin about when they give ou the trigger i was panicing about mine but the nurse explained to me regardless of how you feel, you shouldnt actually feel yourself ovulating.. only what happens after! i would leave it be and let it happen! nothing our      crazy 2ww heads can do now but wait xx

dh still not feeling well i know im not ovulating anymore but i was hoping for 1 more slight shot at it before it too too late lol if that mkes sense but he is sleeping all the time! wish i had a "breast" pump lol oooh tmi!!! sorry cringing at myslef for thinking it lol xxx

olga sorry for ur cancellation, im stubborn so i would have    anyway lol if i thought there was a slight chance of one of them catching on! hope your enjoying your wine.. its hard not to ache for a glass in this weather 

kl82- congrats hun x

amybxx and forever!! keep hanging in there! good luck tommorrow... (i think lol) on phone so cant read back to make sure xx

love to u all xx

sorry if i missed anyone!


----------



## AmyBxxx

Forever - OMG what HAVE you been up to? Good luck at your appointment tomorrow - hope we both get the good news we're after!

Olga - what a nightmare. Do you have natural AF's? I'm absolutely paranoid that the same is going to happen to me tomorrow at my scan  

Hope you're all ok ladies. Xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Hey forever buddy, what on earth have you been up to?!  Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow xx  Thanks for the words of wisdom.  If I wasn't stressed enough worrying about ovulation when I had the basting the only words the consultant said to me was "so after this one how many more IUI's are you going to have before trying IVF" when I said er well I'm hoping this will be it he looked at me like I was nuts!  Arrrghhhh don't they realise how their words stress us out!

Good luck to everyone else scanning and bastingand I hope those stimming are doing well and those in the 2WW aren't going to


----------



## hasina

hi all hope all are well..

first of all big congrats to wolla and kl82 wow ur dh must be over the moon... as much as u ladies are happy we are all triple happy as we have hope by seeing u ladies getting bfp... make  shore u ladies take it easy and relax.. hope ur scan dates comes around soon... xx as the waiting game never finishes xx

missy hiya hun how are u doing? just wanted to say thankyou for updating me... 

forever oright buddie? hope the scan goes well for u hun tommorow... i am back on monday as my clinic are close on sunday..

olga sorry to hear this cycle got abandan... i agree with shenagh i wont defo get rumpy pumpy  

afm had scan today had only 1 lead folicle which was 15mm soo they have asked me to come back on monday..  soo at least 1 is growing better then nothing

sorry ladies missed out on  lot of you's finshed work at 8.oclock soo tired my thoughts and love are with u ladies all the way..


----------



## wolla

Olga - so sorry that your cycle was abandoned    - and that your glass of much needed wine was a disappointment too    Hope AF arrives on time for you and they can get your meds right for next cycle x x x x x 

KL82 - congratulations - fab news.  Will you get an early scan?

Hasina - 15mm is fab -hope it's all systems go on Monday for you     

Hopefully     at your consultant - there's nothing like a bit of positivity is there.  But trust that they know what they're doing, and that you will have ovulated (the meds make your follies grow quicker, and then the trigger jab tells the follies to release the eggs, so it can all happen a lot sooner than it would in a natural cycle)  Try not to let the 2ww drive you too     (I know I'm a fine one to talk after my antics of the last week lol)

forever - come on - we need more details about this project of yours lol.  Hope the twinges and cramps are 2 nice juicy follies growing for you    

Amy -    that your scan goes well tomorrow x x x 

Hoping Again - glad you've had a lovely week away and that all's going well xxxx

Hellsbells - hope dizzy spells pass soon - doesn't sound nice     good luck for scan on weds x x x 

Wolla
xxxxx


----------



## Katie Kate

Hi ladies, 
Firstly huge congrats Wolla, really pleased for you.
Thanks everyone for your thoughts etc on my BFN. The support is really helpful. Other people don't really understand how difficult It is for us, our whole world revolves around our treatment and trying to be mummys, and we keep getting kicked!

If u don't mind um probably going to stick around here for a bit, it's possible I might gave another iui before ivf on a few months if the clinic advise it, plus I really want to hear whats going on!

To everyone growing your follicles, I hope u all get big juicy ones, to those on 2ww, keep busy and don't test early, and to everyone with a BFN, let's stay strong xxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hi guys, this is a bit of a me post, apologies buy I need reassurance.

Has anybody else noticed that their follicles are oval and not round? I think when they measure my follicles they get two different measurements and then make an average for the size! My follicle has continued to grow and is said to be 16mm now, but DH was watching them measure it and it was 18mm x 14mm (giving and average of 16mm), is this right? Because we never saw the measurements on Thurs when we were told it was 13mm I'm now concerned that it's only grew 1mm and they aren't measuring properly, if you know what I mean. It could well be that my follicle the other day was 15mm x 11mm giving and average of 13mm but because I don't know that I'm questioning it. 
Here I go with the   thoughts. It's so easy to be fixated on details isn't it. Anyway the plan is to inject again tonight and scan mon with plan for insemination Wed. Follicle should be at 18mm (whether it be an average measurement or what I don't know) and ready to trigger. I'm chuffed that I'm responding and it's growing steadily but now I'm all stressed about whether they've done it right, haha. I'm surprised that there wasn't more going on really coz I've been feeling alot of activity. Still lots of small ones less than 10mm and one has matured slightly to 11.5mm, so don't think he's really a candidate   

DIY wise - we decided to tidy up the front of the house yesterday, we have a small court yard with path leading up to front door, blue slate things with plant pots wither side of path. The path was old paving and basically needed replacing, so we took it up (which is a pain to do anyway) only to find a sand pit underneath!! Theres obviously sand under paving but under the sand should be a concrete, well 3/4 of it has a concrete base and 1/4 is literally a large sand pit piled onto ground!! Very shoddy workman ship. It's made it a bit more complicated to sort but we have a plan, we are going to fill the hole with bricks and cement over it to provid a flat inline surface with the concrete, then pave over that. Crazy stuff. Then I was making preparations to re-paint the front of the house as it's cream and White and needed refreshing. There's new double glazing windows in old wooden frames (I've always thought it was a stupid thing to of done as surely anyone with any sense would replace the lot!), well as I was scraping the old flaking paint off the old wooden frames ready to sand and re-gloss I noticed one side of the bay window looked a bit 'worse for wear' (it's the side that gets battered with the whether). Well by worse for wear I mean totally and utterly   ! The wood was completely rotten and as I scrapped the paint chunks of wood flaked off   While DH was on the phone to his Dad discussing all these problems and trying to decided whether this wooden bit was a supportive frame of just a facia piece I decided to give it a gentle wiggle and the whole thing flaked off into my hand!! Thankfully it was just a facia and the while bay window didn't come crashing down on me, DH's gob smacked face was a treat! So as it was just that one piece that was rotten my clever DH has cut a replacement piece and slotted it in perfectly, just needs sanding and painting now. What a carry in, there's never anything simple in this house. When we bought it 3yr ago it had been beautifully renovated, however once you get down to the nitty gritty it's like the house that Jack built, I swear the guy that's done it should be punished, he's literally covered all the little problems with nice stuff just to sell it, he was a plumber and seemed a nice guy, never buy of a tradesman, they seem to do half arsed jobs. Ridiculous really, he obviously isn't very good, even the plumbing is wrong. Fool!!

Well I'm back off to buy more tools and concrete etc etc, wish me luck xxx


----------



## KG

Hi everyone,

KL82 - congrats, great news for you.

Olga, how annoying for your cycle to be cancelled, you are sounding v balanced about it, though - hope you enjoyed your evening!

hopefullyvsoon, are you feeling any more relaxed today? You just have to trust the clinic know what they are doing, hun, you can drive yourself mad trying to guess what 's going on! I can't believe that your consultant would be so negative, I have to say that my clinic are always quite reluctant to talk about the next cycle, they don't seem to like to put any negative thoughts in my head!

Missy and candle, how are my cycle buddies doing? Four more 'sleeps' to go... feels like forever.

Forever, I can honestly say I have no idea what shape my follies are!! I know you don't have a lot of faith in that nurse, but do you think you could be overanalysing, just a tad.........! We bought our last house from a builder and it looked as though he'd done a brilliant restoration - until we had jobs done and almost every plumber, electrician etc found a shoddy job. In fact the worse came when we were moving and the survey showed he'd cut through supporting roof joist when converting the loft, the roof was bowing!!! and we had to spend a fortune putting it right before we could move.

AFM, going a bit mad with waiting and keep changing between being sure it's worked, then positive it hasn't! Also my MIL is staying and I have finally found someone who can keep up the same level of random, irrelevant chatter as my 3year old!!

Take care, everyone,
Kx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Wolla -    woo hoo

KL82 - Congratulations   

Sorry to those that have not been so lucky on this cycle    

KG -    

Eveyone else I hope you are all taking care and those on 2ww aren't finding it too   

Not much news from me apart from HCG had continued to rise now 55,500 so feeling a little bit better but just want to get scan out the way next wednesday.  

Love to all
Moo.x


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Forever I have no idea how they measure the follicules (that will give me something new to obsess over!).  Maybe our eggs are chicken shaped and there for oval not round but that's all I can think of!  Glad to hear they are growing and look forward to being on the 2ww with you soon.

KG nope no more relaxed!  I have just emailed the nurses re the ovulation thing so I'm sure they will think I'm    !
I was quite tempted to tell them about what the consultant said as its just way too insensitive.  My consultant is on holiday so it was a cons that I had never met before.  I shall be letting my one know though that's for sure  !


----------



## wolla

Mina - glad all is going well x x 

KG - sorry the 2ww is dragging for you - only 4 more days to go    hope you survive the weekend with MIL ;-)

Forever - my follies have always looked slightly oval, but the seem to measure from the 2 furthest points - so the longest part of the oval IYSWIM.  It's quite enlightening being able to actually see the screen when they're doing the folly scan - DH was fascinated lol.

btw - thanks for all your replies about how your DH's act during the 2ww - when I told DH that I was almost certain I was pg and that's why I'd been testing madly all week (in secret lol) he said that he'd been wondering how I was feeling but didn't want to upset me by asking if I was trying not to think about it.  

Hope you ladies don't mind me sticking around here for a bit - don't really feel confident enough to move on yet, and I want to stick around and see you all get your BFPs too x x x x

Wolla
xxx


----------



## Missy123

wolla & kl82 - Congratulations! Wishing you both a healthy and happy pregnancy.
Keanie - welcome and how did you find your first scan? You get used to them honest. 

cupcake - How are you doing? Please let us know how your appointment went with your new clinic when you have 5 mins. 

Olga - So sorry that they abandoned it i know how it feels.  Also sorry the wine didn't taste like you thought it would. 
I would have still had BMS even though they said no! (not that I have a hope with DH's sperm!)

Sparklyme - So sorry you got a BFN, it is a hard decision between more IUI's and 1 ICSI i also have a similar decision to make.  
Hopefullyvsoon - Good luck with the 2ww.  Hope you don't drive yourself too mad.
Forever hopefull - Not sure what shape my follicles are but hoping that your one grows by monday.  Good luck with the DIY project. 
Shenagh - lmao at your comment about the breast pump!  Just jump on him!! lol
Hasina - It's great you have 1 at 15mm like you said better than nothing and it only takes 1.  Good luck for monday.

KG & candle - Yes 4 more sleeps   I'm not going to test early i'll be good promise! I know we shouldn't be symptom spotting but do you have any as i have none!  
Mina-Moo - That's good news with the HCG rising.  for wednesday.

Not sure if i have updated everyone correctly and don't want to update the BFP/BFN unless you say it's ok.  Or please do it yourselves when you feel ready. 
Just trying to keep up with where you are all at between doing the garden!

Stimming








AmyBxxx - Insem mon 25thApr
hasina - day 16 scan - mon 25th April
Olga - day 17 scan - fri 22nd April
catherine - day 13 scan - sat 23rd April
Forever hopeful - day 16 scan - mon 25th April
Brookie - scan on tue 19th April

2ww








shenagh- OTD 3RD MAY (MY BIRTHDAY) Please be good
Aimees - natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?
KG - OTD 27th Apr
Missy - OTD 27th Apr
candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Pixie22 - OTD 17th Apr
Angelgirl - OTD ?
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May

BFP








Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles  
Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
cupcake - changing clinics 
Suziewong - waiting to start IVF
Charlie - Scan 19th April
Jodie K - Waiting for AF
Helenx - waiting to try again


----------



## candle

Hi everyone!

Haven't been on for a few days, so much to catch up on.

Big congratulations to wolla and kl82!! It's lovely to see the positive results, gives me a little bit more hope

Cupcake - glad you seem to be getting things sorted and should be starting again soon.  I would have thought that PCOS would have been picked up before now with all the investigations we go through (although i'm no expert).

Missy and KG - how are you doing?  I'm absolutely desperate to test but have promised myself (and DH) that i will wait!  I don't think i've really had any symptoms, a little bit of discomfort (but think i'm just over-analysing) and (.)(.) are always sore at this time of the month.  Keep looking out for any implantation bleeding but def a big fat nil on that front.

Sparklyme - we've got a review appt with our consultant on Wed (same day as OTD) and if it's another BFN I'm going to ask about ICSI as we don't really feel like we are getting anywhere with IUI and DH's samples have been very borderline.  That's just our situation tho, do whatever your gut reaction is.

4 more sleeps til OTD - please hurry up and come round!
xxx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hi ladies,

I'm on iPhone so just a quick catch up :

Forever- I don't think follies are round. They can be all shapes which is why they take a few measurements? 

Cupcake - lots of women have cysts on their ovaries which is not necessarily PCOS. They will be looking for other symptoms like weight gain/excess hair/spots/ irregular or non existent cycles. Sounds like they are on the ball though. Usually pcos is diagnosed with ovary cysts AND a hormone levels test. 

AFM - had day 26 scan today and guess what? One lead follie on right ovary at 19mm - perfect! Two others at 10ish but one is enough! So - taking pregnyl tonight between 11-12 and basting on Monday at 11!...who'd have thought I'd be making my very own Easter egg? I am actually feeling quite excited for the first time in the whole process. I think maybe it's because after 25 day's of injections I know this is finally the last one this cycle! 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Amy xxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Thanks for the replies girls

Amy - That's fantastic news     So pleased you've finally got your juicy follicle. Best of luck for Monday, we can go thru the 2WW together   xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

gosh google can be a terrible thing.  I've just read several things saying you can't have a  bath during 2ww.  I know you shouldn't have a hot bath but this is saying no baths at all.  As my shower isn't working I could get very smelly  ! Surely this can'tbe true??


----------



## lynn1303

Hey girlies i'm brand new to this site i've been reading some of the prev posts and it looks like this is the place i'm supposed to be. After 5 years in the fertility rollercoaster i've been told on thursday that i'm now suitable for iui.  My cons retired last august and his replacement just up and left in jan so i didn't have a cons until april and shes a locum so i don't know whether i'm coming or going. I had my scan and bloods taken on thursday, and if everything ok i've to go to clinic on tuesday for my provera prescription - as i have pcos and don't have periods naturally. How long does it take for af to arrive when taking provera? i've had it once before but it was so long ago i can't remember. DH sample was good 135 million/ml - even the nurse was shocked so i'm convinved if i can just get one egg to release then i'll be pg. i'd love a baby but i'm not scared b the thought of twins or triplets - the more the merrier but DH says i'm getting ahead of myself. 

The plan for me is cd2-6 clomid 50mg (even though 100mg didn't touch me) then gonal-f 75 on cd5,7 and 9. my clinic get you back 24hrs after hcg shot (apparently it used to be 36 hrs but studies show pg rates rise when shot given at 24hrs - they have done this since nov 2010 and the rates have doubled!!)

Is this the standard beginers protocol? I don't know a lot about it i'm afraid

xxxx


----------



## Missy123

hopefullyvsoon - Did it say no swimming on 2ww cos if it didn't then surely you could have a bath at that temperature! I never thought about baths as i don't have one! 
I know that sounds scanky but we took it out and put in a big shower 5 years ago but will get one put back in if i ever get a BFP!   

AmyBxxx- That's great news and only 1 injection left yippee! I think it only went on so long because they were overly careful of the dose they put you on but better to be safe than sorry. 

cupcake - Glad you are ok!    The new clinic sound on the ball and as with PCOS i thought i may have had that but when they scanned me they said i didn't so they must be able to tell abit from just scanning so would have thought the other clinic would have picked it up.   
If you feel like a bit of old furniture on this board i must be antique! They will get rid of us soon with our BFP's.


----------



## charlie321

Wolla and Kl82 CONGRATULATIONS       .  So pleased for you both and I hope you have stress free and healthy pregnancies.x

Amy - Woo hoo ! Fab news on that follie. Best of luck for monday and fingers crossed crossed you won't have to do it again as you'll get your bfp    

Forever - I think you should step away from the diy before the any more windows fall out of your house   . My dh does all the diy and with everywhere we've lived we've found that once you start a job it turns out to be so much bigger than you thought! Hope it all gets sorted soon and without too much cost   

Hopefully - I was told the same thing by my clinic before but I'd been having my usual baths while I was waiting for af (as I wasn't actively trying) not knowing that I was already pg! Then when we knew dh looked it up and it says you can have a warm bath at body temp but not any hotter as it does something to your core temp which is what causes probs. I hope that helps.x

Olga - so sorry your cycle got cancelled. You may experience a bleed in a few days but my clinic said it's not a normal af and to be careful until the af after that arrives (turns out I wasn't too careful but so glad now!). I hope things move quickly so you can start again (or if you have sneaky bms that you get lucky too   ).x


Hi to everyone else. I hope you are all enjoying the fab weather. 

AFM - just got in from sitting out in the garden. This weather is amazing   . Neighbours are having a bbq but I can't decide if the smell is making me hungry or sick!.... I think hungry for a hot dog actually......  . The smell of suncream though is reminding me of holidays so I'm loving that.  I think I've also got pregnancy brain (or my blond hair has got blonder) as so far this weekend I've left my bank card in a shop's machine, gone looking for sunglasses that are on my head and gone out and left the front door unlocked. Ooops! 

Charlie.x


----------



## KG

Charlie, if that's preggie brain, I think my dh must be pg     He's lost his wallet twice in the last couple of month  (one time left it on the roof and drove off from the petrol station!)


Hopefully, I'm sure baths are ok as long as not too hot as you shouldn't raise your core temperature (eg no saunas or steam rooms). I had baths all through when I got pg with ds as we didn't have a shower at the time. 


Amy, fantastic news! Oddly enough I always find the first week of the 2ww strangely relaxing, just because I don't have to think about injections and scans. 


Lynn, welcome! It seems like every clinic does things slightly differently, different dose of drugs, different times for basting, I'm not sure there are two of us on this thread who have had exactly the same experience! 


Missy and candle - I definitely can't test early as I reckon it takes up to 15 days to get rid of all the HCG that my clinic gives. I'm symptom spotting like mad, but have had sore boobs and af pains since my trigger so can't count them. Although if anything the boobs are getting more normal and the af pains stronger so that doesn't sound good to me. I keep changing between being sure its worked and then sure it hasn't. I'm feeling a bit desperate, though, as if it hasn't worked, next cycle will be our last attempt at tx.


Cupcake, you are sounding very chilled, hun. V nice to hear!! The new clinic sound v on the ball and those statistics are fantastic!


Mina, sounds good news for you - I bet you can't wait for Wednesday.


Wolla, I had a feeling you thought you might be pg early on! Do you mind me asking, was it symptom spotting or 'just a feeling'? I do think quite often we know our bodies quite well and can have a gut feeling. When I got my last bfp, I remember doing the test thinking 'if this is negative, then I really can't trust how I feel'. 


Take care, everyone, and I hope the Easter bunny hops round to you all tomorrow...


Kx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Evening ladies,

Just been reading my pregnyl instructions and am bricking it - it all seems so much more complicated than the easy puregon pen. 

Eeek.


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Well I'm up to my eyes in cement, literally   this is going to take forever to get done (no punn intended   ) luckily it's not costing too much and my good old Mr Visa is helping with that, it's just such a faff. At least the hard bit is done and the unexpected
Hole is filled! We r knackered now.

Kg - I went past a van today that had KG painter and decorators on the side and it made me think about you  

Amy - ull be fine man, just keep it on a 45% angle instead on 90%, jab it in and inject. Bobs ur uncle! Don't worry too much about technique, it will be in your body no matter what.

Lynn- Hello and welcome. Like everyone has already says all our clinics have different drug/scan/basting routines, none of us are on the same TX, although mine is very similar. I take 50mg Clomid cd 2-6 (despite being on 100mg previosly?!? ) then puregon 50iu alternative days from day 7, and have alternative day scans from day 8. I've responded differently every cycle!
In regards to the provera when I've took it before it normally takes about 7days for AF I think.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. It's red hot up here but quite foggy as we are near the coast. Bummer!
XxX


----------



## hasina

hi all... boi dont know about how it is in everyones ends the suns gone... with all the thunder and lightening in london...

amyb hun goodluck i dont use the drugs what u use.. my injection stright foward already ready to use.. hope u get with it ok hun  

charlie i poor thing   pregnancy must be getting to u... just stay calm and worst of all please dont forget the door next time that more worse if anyone robbed the house.. iv been robbed once,its very diisturbing... hope u start to feel good xx

amyb hope u get on ok withthe drugs xx

kg, missy and candle wishing u all the best on testing day is just around the corner... but gutt instict tells me we all will be hearing more of the bfp as most of the ladies here have developed juicy follicles and are getting better juice then other cycles result... 
if u ladies end up getting bfp its gonna give us all the best hopes as well which i am shore u ladies will get bfp...

jodie i was soo gutted when ur last cycle didnt go well.. same here hun even though i havnnt had the basting yet but im starting to feel negetive hope af arrives soon soo u can get on with it hun xx

for all  that are waiting for scans hope the time flys quickly soo u ladies can see ur beautiful bean and a hb which is the most important thing that will touch a motheres heart..
love u al ladies my heart goes out to everyone on here every day in what we ladies go through..
sorry this one had to be a quick one, good to hear from cupcake and everyone else hope everyone is ok and well and wishing everyone leads to bfp soon and let everyones dream come true in becoming a mummy...


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Hello lovely ladies 


I am going to try to catch up as much as I can, I have only been gone for a couple of days and wow!! its soooo busy!.


Congrats Wolla and kl82, fantastic news on your BFPs HH9Ms and a ton load of **STICKYGLUE**.  Cant wait to hear about your 1st scans          spin xx


Forever, good luck with your scan on Monday, hopefully u will be able to have basting on Weds.  My follie looked REALLY oval on my last scan, mature ones never look round to me x


Shenagh,  my mum is in Sligo at the mo, is that near where u live?  Hope the 2ww isnt driving u too   x


Hasina, Good luck for Monday, I hope the basting goes well for u and isnt too uncomfortable x


Katie, so sorry for your BFN hun.  I hope u do stick around .  Thinking of u hun and I    that treatment works for u either through another IUI or IVF   x


KG lol @ MIL comment.  I hope that u stay    and this cycle leads to that much wanted BFP.  Hope the rest of the 2ww goes quick for u x


Mina, wow your HCG is defo high now, u have one healthy sticky bean there, so happy for u hun x


Cupcake, we started off on the same dose 75iu every 2 days.  Mine has since been increased this cycle.  Your clinics success rates r pretty amazing .  I havent a clue what my clinics IUI rates are? I went to them mostly because of their IVF figures.  I    this new clinic will give you a BFP preferably on your 1st cycle with them  x


Candle, not long to wait now , even though I know the last few days b4 testing always drag .  I    that u get a BFP.  Good luck hun x


Amy, well done on your scan and perfect follie  about time eh!?! .  Good luck with basting on Monday.  I hope u dont get any cramps and all goes smoothly after everything u have been through this cycle   x


Lynn, welcome hun.  I dont know many who do clomid plus injectables, but I know of a lady on an American fertility site who has done that protocol and she stimms perfectly and always gets at least 2 mature follies.  I hope this is the same for u.  Good luck with your IUI journey and I hope that u get a BFP on your 1st try  x


Charlie, glad all is going well with pregnancy and woo hoo for pregnancy brain haha x


AFM, had cd13 scan today, still no improvement even though they raisd my dose at last scan from 75iu every 2 days to 150iu every 2 days.  Lining is thicker though but main follie is still only at 10mm.  This has been my longest cycle and I have never had to increase my dose b4 grrrr, nurse just said every cycle is different.  It doesnt help that they started me off on the wrong dose for 11 days though.  They have increased my dose again to 150iu every day now and I have to go back for another scan next Weds.  So basting is looking to be on next Friday.  I have also been told that I have slightly polycystic ovaries.  It makes sense as AF has always been irregular and when they are kind of regular my cycles are 31-35 days long, on the odd occasion they can last for 47 days.  I have been TTC for over 4 years, have had numerous scans and only now I have been diagnosed with slight PCO.  I am    for at 2 juicy follies this cycle after taking so many meds and upping my dose twice this cycle .  Oh yeah, I forgot.... uterus isnt only retroverted.  I was told today it is VERY retroverted.  What more can be wrong?.  Diagnosis so far to do with TTC.... Endometriosis, retrovertd uterus, slightly polycystic ovaries, extremely high Natural Killer Cells, recurrent miscarriages and recurrent early miscarriages, list is just getting bigger and bigger  x


----------



## hasina

catherine hun just wanted to give u a massive     thats the thing about fertility its always one after another... i hope ur juicy follicles will grow by next week...
tell me about it feeling the  same about follicle taking long to grow and its dragging on.. 
i remember my first cycle i had a follicle at 18 mm at day11 but that cycle got abandan..
second cycle was not good as the first as i had flu really bad and did end up getting a bfp.
but yep this cycle feels as if its dragging on and specially when follicles are not growing as quickliy..
anyway wishing u for ur follicles to grow quick.. hang in there hun... i know it just doesnt get any better every cycle seems to get hard and harder xx make shore u keep us posted in how ur scan goes xx


----------



## lynn1303

hi catherine, what do you mean by stimming?  i should start on provera from tuesday so just anxious about getting started again.  I had weight issues thats why there was such a big break between the clomid alone to now iui.

Forever, i was confused by protocol also.  they didn't use clomid 50 at all, i think because of my weight so i had my rounds on 100mg and my body had no changes at all so i'm a bit worried this is gonna be a wasted cycle - hopefully the gonal f does the trick!!!!

KG  clinic advised me not to have a hot bath or go swimming on day of and after implantation (is this what you call basting?) but should be fine afterwards.

Hope everyone has a lovely day tomorrow - hopefully spring will bring new life!!

xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Hasina, thanks for your reply hun.  I was ok earlier and wasnt bothered to much, but when its sinks in, it is soooo disappointing.  I am so sorry for everything u have been through and even more sorry for your loss   especially after treatment as u just expect everything 2 be perfect once pregnant after treatment for some reason? well I do anyway .  How come our 1st cycle got abandoned even though u had an 18mm follie?. Grrrr @ slow growing follies.  The thing is, I stimms well on Clomid, Femara etc, well much better than on injectables and I always got 2 follies.  So I dont know what is going on now?. Fx this is our cycle hun x



lynn, stimming is when u take meds like clomid and injectables to induce ovulation and multiple follies if possible before IUI.    I am so glad that u can finally get to do IUI .  I had to have a break before IUI also while getting tested for a cause of my recurrent miscarriages.  I love what u said "hopefully spring will bring new life" I    it does, it has done already for a few ladies on here, lets hope it continues x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Omg pregnyl disaster

First of all - when I snapped the lid off the solvent there seemed to be a bit over my fingers. Then when DH did the injection he pulled instead of pushed then pulled needle out to a LOUD pop as realised he had done something wrong - so we quickly change needle and did another injection. It all seems to have gone in now. Do you think it'll be ok? Xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Is there any way of checking whether pregnyl is actually in your system? Would OPK's do the trick?x


----------



## shenagh1

Amyb
Hey hun do an opk tomorrow not too early though as it won't tell straight away but as long as liquid disappeared and didn run all out u should be fine hun I wouldn't worry

Catherine: sligo is about a 2hr drive or so from me I'm just along the border! Pray she gets well soon! Sorry to hear ur so down it hurts so much sometimes to think some of us should have our babies yet we don't! Only a quick one tonight ladies just dropped by really to say hi and have a happy healthy easter and look after all them eggs etc xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Happy Easter ladies,
Only joined the thread last week and been trying to keep really busy to get me through my 2ww, so haven't been on since Monday. Just spent an hour catching up on everyones news.
Congratulations Wolla and kl82, fantastic news.  
Catherine, I hope you don't mind me asking but does having a retroverted uterus have an impact on fertility. When this was picked up on me I was told it was an extreme form of normality and nothing to worry about, despite the fact when trying to do my tubal patencey testing they really struggled get the tube in and it kept bending. Hope things start working out for you soon.
Hey Amy, don't worry about the pregnyl getting into your system, I also got some on my hand and then stressed for 36 hours, as I had injected in my leg, only sight I had been taught to inject in, but when I read the instructions it said I should inject into my tummy, however when I went to be basted they were fairly sure i was ovulating.
Forever, I'm in the oval follies group to, mine defo weren't round so try not to worry,
For everyone else who's waiting or stinking, thinking of you and wishing you best of luck.
ASF, Only 5 more days of waiting and still sane I think, although my best friend might question that when she had to listen to my crying for an hour down the phone on Tuesday when she had no idea we were going through this process! Have decided i will not test early and do not have any hpt's in the house and am not going to go near a shop so I can't buy one and test early, and DH is going to buy  one on his was home from work on Thursday, trying very hard not to obsess with early symptoms but not feeing positive as my boobs have gone from hurting a lot to feeling completely normal!
Have a lovely Easter day everyone 
X x


----------



## Missy123

Sorry for the me post but i started spotting this morning and now i am so confused as always 28-29 days and never early and if anything don't get AF til 2 days after stopping the pessaries which would be next friday. I was hoping and know you will all say it's implantation but it started pink with period pains but now it's a bit heavier and knicker checking like crazy but i'm sure it's AF on it's way even though the pains have now gone.    
I will let you know how it goes but not sounding good for me. Was going to do some more planting in the garden but now i'm going to do nothing and just   .
Sorry i will do personals later.


----------



## olga74

Hey everyone, 

Just a quick 'Happy Easter', checking how everyone is.  I'm just about to leave the office and head home for some BBQ!!  

Anyway, I've only a few minutes but my ovaries are usually oval, think rugby ball with no pointy ends!  Amy, I'm sure you are perfectly ready for basting tomorrow.  Have my fx for you hon  

Missy, hope it' s implantation bleeding for you  

AMF  heading home for an afternoon of family and BBQ, can't wait, usually fun.  Then tomorrow myself and DH are heading off for the night to a hotel, well deserved break.

Hope you all have a great day, best wishes for anyone with procedures and thinking of all my FF


----------



## hasina

missy   trust me hun my heart goes out to u...  like cupcake says hun it might be implantation bleed.. please dnt lose hope yet. nothing is yet finalised so hang in there and keep us updated.. when are u planning to test? would u want to test early?
ive still got hopes hun for u everything that u went through this cycle was perfect with scans ect..
we are all here for u... will be checking up on here for update on u hun..

cupcake hun i defo agree with u on the fact that specially u and  missy need to get off this board with a bfp... since ive been on this site ive seen u guys from november i think correct me if im wrong... dont give  up ladies slowly slowly we are all getting there... xx

keeping busy wish u all the best on test day... with bfp

catherine hay hun, hope ur feeling a bit better this morning...
about the 18mm folicle on my first cycle just because i didnt get positive surg theyd abandan and the follicle was  long gone when i went for the scan.. also lost half the money as well..
but the second time they triggerd me.. but yeh bfp didnt last.. dont no why but i do seem to feel negetive on this cycle.. like i said befor it gets harder and harder ever cycle, would of thought it would be easier but no... life is hard..
im also sorry to hear about what u have been through as well with a quiet few m/c its hard isnt it.. but we women just have to put our head up high and get on with everyday that comes along..

afm nothing to reeally report ladies apart from worrying about missy... hope things look a bit brighter for her and of course all u ladies as well xx
will catch up more with everyone else more in a bit..


----------



## Missy123

Just a quick update as i'm having a really lazy day just trying to keep AF at bay watching the carry on films on ITV3!
Got light cramping like AF is going to arrive any minute but it's been there since 6am, spotting has got lighter again just pinky brown just when i wipe sorry if tmi but nothing on my liner just keep checking and checking and driving me so mad now!   
Hope you are all having a lovely day i will keep you posted.


----------



## hasina

missy well thats a good sign its getting lighter...
im home alone soo keep me updated.. im looking out for ur post..
     xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey haPpy easter all

Missy- I hope it is spotting and nothing more! When is you OTD?? Hasina how are u?

Was reading the msgs last night and some1 mentioned about being a bit of furniture, I'm t exact same I should be the grandfather clock! That's how I feel, hope u are all enjoying ur day and are eatin loads of chocci? Xx

All pain I had the past 2 days in my (.)(.) Is now GONE don't know what to think but tryin not to as its really early yet, but well see! Its DH birthday today and he is acting like thee BIGGEST spoilt brat lol! X


----------



## hasina

hay shenagh im fine fanx.. try not to symptom spot i think when we all do that it just makes the whole 2ww hard.. hang in there..
awww hun u to wil have to get rid of u with a bfp soon..

hay missy i think u might need to make a new chart for all the old furnitures to get rid of with bfp  ,


----------



## Missy123

hasina i think i might may a new chart for the oldies of this thread as we seem to be part of the fixtures and fittings but if i make us too comfy we may never go anywhere!    I'd rather evict us with our BFP's.


----------



## KG

Hi ladies, just sitting in the garden soaking up the sun!

Missy, how are you doing? I wish I had an answer for you, but as you know already, only time will tell. Personally I think that the fact that this isn't following your normal pattern is a positive sign.

Catherine, I just want to send you a huge hug, it seems like one thing after another for you at the mo and all a bit overwhelming. I was told I had mild PCO before my very first cycle (not the full PCOS, though) and that was the time I got pg with ds, so it can happen, I know it feels impossible sometimes.

Amy - damn pregnyl, can't tell you how many times I've broken the vial open and found half the solution left in the bit I've broken off! I always try to remember to give it a good tap now to get it all into the bottom. I'm sure if the liquid has gone in, then all will be fine.

AFM, now have pee sticks in the house, not good, but had to get them as it was the only time I could be sure of getting out without MIL in tow. I sooooo nearly tested early today. I was lying in bed desperate for a wee but trying to decide whether to test or not. In the end I made myself go to the bathroom, so it wasn't an option anymore!!! Guess I will be going through the same for the next couple of days...

Kx


----------



## Missy123

Sorry folks it's more like AF for me now so it's i think it's game over!   
Thanks for your support and will catch up when i'm feeling better. xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Afternoon ladies,

Sat in the very sunny garden soaking up the rays. Have had a lovely relaxing day today with dinner at the outlaws and a sit in their garden for the afternoon. Was going to read a chick lit special but I think I'm going to allow myself a baby-daydream instead! 

Missy - so sorry it's AF  hope you're ok. We're here when you need us 
/ when you're ready xxx


Catherine - huge hugs for you from me too. Even though I'm new to this board I know what you mean as I have friends who have struggled to concieve, conceived and had their babies before I had even lost enough weight to get started! Hope you're ok chicken. Xxx

KG - step away from the peesticks! They are lethal! Will be keeping my fingers x
X'd on the 27th for you. The whole pregnyl fiasco was a nightmare last night! Just hope it's worked! 

Forever - have you got another scan tomorrow? 

I'm basting tomorrow at 11am. Im a bit nervous as DH's samples have been a bit hit & miss  also not really sure what to expect as this is our first go. 

...must admit, I'm REALLY looking forward to no more injections for a few weeks!

How does everyone feel on pregnyl - am I imagining cramps? Like I need a poo kind (sorry if tmi!) also have been STARVING! Not just comfort eating - proper food! 

DH has managed to get the day off tomorrow so im planning on just chillaxing all day after basting tomorrow. 

Hope you're all having a happy Easter  

Amy xxxx


----------



## KG

Missy, I am so so sorry. It happened to me on day 12 of 2ww last cycle and I was gutted, felt like I didn't even get a real chance. Sending hugs.

Amy, loads of luck for tomorrow. pregnyl gave me loads of cramps and achy boobs almost straight away this cycle, but oddly, nothing on previous cycles.

Kx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Missy so sorry to hear your news,take care of yourself   

KG/Amy What should I expect with injecting pregnyl?  A tad worried after reading about the horrors!  Did you guys take it as a trigger or post IUI?  I have just read the info leaflet and it only talks about its use as a trigger yet I have been prescribed it for post IUI instead of pessaries.  Of course now worried I totally have the wrong drug


----------



## KG

hopefully, I have it for both, trigger then again halfway through 2ww instead of pessaries. I think (don't quote me on this) that because it's HCG, the same hormone that you test for with your HPT, it can give you similar symptoms to what you get in early pregnancy, for me, mild AF type cramps and sore boobs. Also means you shouldn't test early, as until it's out of your system, the HPT will pick it homage give you a positive result. 

Kx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Thanks KG, feel reassured now!  I have to take it on day 3 and 8 so can't test until day 18 to make sure its out of my system.  Is it easy enough to mix and inject?  I read it is a 45 degree angle for some reason. xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hopefully - I take it as a trigger. This was my first tome
And I just think I was a bit fumbly. The actual
Injection is fine  

Should I be worried - nobody has mentioned pesseries to me for the 2ww. Does everyone normally get them?xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Amy-I don't think everyone has them but I think some people either have the pessaries or the injections. I'm sure your clinic know what they are doing but double check with them to put your mind at rest xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

I'll have a word at basting tomorrow Hopefully. Will see what they say. Funny thing is I had pesseries from cd12 for 7 day's. Not really sure why! X


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,

Just a quick one,
Missy -  its not AF, still could be implantation bleeding, especially if its out of the ordinary for you....    

Wolla - massive congratulations!!  

Hasina - thanks for your words, you should still stay positive tho, it worked 1st time for you last time, so it sounds like IUI works for you, keep positive  

Lynn - I dont have periods naturally either, I take provera and normally come on 3 days after the last pill, my clinic always say it can take between 3 and 10 days tho.

AFM - AF arrived on Thursday, have briefly spoken to clinic and I think the plan is not to start injections until middle of next week, so I can go for 1st scan on the Tuesday after the bank holidays - damn the bank holidays getting in the way, i'm really hoping they're not going to say leave it for a month....

Hi and big hugs to everyone else
xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey ladies,
DH is over indulging in top gear, and appears to have forgotten I exist so thought I'd chat to you all. Amy B very best of luck for tomorrow, know exactly how you feel as this is our first round to. Got my fingers crossed your DH has some good swimmers. My DH count is also v hit and miss and it's hard as it feels so totally out of your control, so I know exactly how you feel.

hopefullyvsoon, I only  used pregnyl as trigger and it was easy to mix just be careful when you snap the top off as I got some leakage. I injected it exactly the same as my stims as the clinic hadn't said to do anything different and clinic where happy it had worked. Wish I was using it instead of pesseries as I can't stand them. 

Missy, really sorry to hear it's your AF, sending big hugs 

KG, hide those pee sticks so your not tempted until your OTD.

Shenga1 - had the exact same thing with my boobs, it's so hard not to symptom spot isn't it - good luck with the rest of your 2ww.

Jodie, sorry to hear your AF arrived, hope you can start stimming again soon and this time it works for you. Because of the way my clinic works I've been told if it doesn't work this time, I'll have to have a whole month off due to bank holidays and them being closed on bank holidays and me needing to start injecting on day two of my cycle which I can't do until I've been scanned that day. 

I do wonder why all the clinics do it so differently.


Hey to everyone else, hope your all ok

X x


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hello ladies   to you all

Amy - Yes scan tommorrow, will keep you updated. Found out it's the consultant doing it which is good as I can ask questions and have a little more faith in findings etc, but is horrifying as I work with him!! Not looking forward to it at all, going to destroy what dignity I have left  
Sending lots and lots of   thoughts to you, good luck for basting, just be as relaxed as possible and ull be fine. Xx


----------



## candle

Hi everyone!

Catherine - good luck for scan on wed, hope those follies have grown lots.  Sounds like you've been through so much!  Fingers crossed that this will be your lucky month.

Missy - so sorry if it is AF.  Sending you big hugs.

Amy - lots of luck for basting tomorrow

KG - hope you're managing to stay away from the sticks! Not long now!  

Forever - good luck with scan tomorrow.  Must be a bit strange knowing the consultant and him doing scan but he won't think anything of it so u shouldn't worry.  At least you'll be able to get answers to your questions.  My consultant is fab at explaining everything and always has time for all of my questions.

AFM - the days are going soooo slow but have successfully stayed away from peesticks (so far!).  Not feeling particularly positive about it but still hoping for any sign that will give me more hope.

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well
xxx


----------



## Missy123

AmyBxxx - Good luck with your basting today.  
Hasina & forever - Hope the scans show some nice follicles.  
KG & candle - So hoping you get your BFP's this cycle.   
Hoping things go well for everyone this cycle.   

I've got a bit to catch up on so will read and update later but for me this cycle is over.  
I'm going to ring the clinic on tuesday to find out how long i have to wait to try ICSI but if the wait is too long i will try another DIUI meanwhile. 
Have to wait at least a month anyway if i want to do another medicated and get the bank holidays out of the way. 
Just want to find out now why i got AF early as this has never happened to me.

Stimming 








AmyBxxx - Insem mon 25thApr
hasina - day 16 scan - mon 25th April
Olga - day 17 scan - fri 22nd April
catherine - day 17 scan - sat 27th April
Forever hopeful - day 16 scan - mon 25th April
Brookie - scan on tue 19th April

2ww








shenagh- OTD 3RD MAY (MY BIRTHDAY) Please be good
Aimees - natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?
KG - OTD 27th Apr
candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Pixie22 - OTD 17th Apr
Angelgirl - OTD ?
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May

BFP 








Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles








Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
cupcake - changing clinics 
Suziewong - waiting to start IVF
Charlie - Scan 19th April
Jodie K - Waiting for AF
Helenx - waiting to try again
Missy - waiting for ICSI consultation


----------



## olga74

Morning, 

Missy so sorry that this cycle is over for you. You're right to get answers and I     that this will happen for you soon x

Amy best of luck and    for you today.

Morning to everyone else.  

AMF I'm up doing laundry, waiting on DH to wake after a week of nights, then we're heading off for the night.  Hope I can keep all talk of fertility and treatments off the table. I think he needs a night off  and we can just be any other couple.  Anyway, still waiting on my AF - this could take a couple of weeks but I'm using the time to get stuff done, you know the heavy stuff that DH will have to do when I'm pregnant (PMA!!!!)

Check in again tomorrow xx


----------



## wolla

Missy and Jodie - so sorry for your BFNs ^hugm^ 

KG - well done staying away from the pee sticks - will MIL have gone by OTD?  only a couple of day s left now -  that this is your month.  I did feel from early on that it had worked - but then I did the month before too.  middle of the 2nd week I started getting pains in my pelvic area which I've only ever had when I was pg with DS, and had slightly sore boobs (which are now extremely sore)  - that's when the pee stick madness started lol.  I was still knicker checking all weekend, and have done my last pee stick today - AF 4 days late now and still getting BFP's so it's starting to sink in.

Good luck to all those testing this week, and having scans etc
Hope everyone's enjoying the sunshine

Wolla
xx


----------



## hasina

I feel like crying my eyes out as the folicle that was ther on friday its not there anymore they think i most likely have ovulated. Theyv done blood test to confirm it..
Had a feeling this cycle doesnt seem right..
Sorry this 1 was a quick 1 from me. On my way home soo gutted plus half the money gone down the drain


----------



## hasina

Sorry.ment blood test done will get phone call to confirm if i have ovulated which defo i have..


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey hasina and missy, so sorry this round hasn't worked for either of you, hope things go better next time. Sending big hugs  
Amy, how did basting go, got my fingers crossed for you.
Take care all
X x


----------



## angelgirl

Hi ALL...

Well today is day 11 of my 2 ww. Pessairies are a apart of my routeline now!!....hate doing them but having to do them twice a day and if i fall i have to do them up to 12 weeks!!!

The only side effects i have is a tummy ache,bloated.. gassey!..lol

I keep doing the wipe!!... waiting to see any spotting... 
I wish i could see whats happening inside me.
I try to go no caffeine in the 2 ww. I dont drink coffee,cola and engery drinks any way.
ive had 5 cups of tea in 11 days.... i do miss a good cuppa tea.... i normally have 2 a day.

Im drinking gallons of water and im always hungery!!

I wish everybody the best of luck... im so glad i have your freindship as i dont feel alone.


----------



## AmyBxxx

Afternoon ladies,

Well basting was Ok. The procedure itself was just like having a smear. I'm just a bit worried about timings. Appt was at 11.30 but didn't get seen until 1.00!!! Hoping it will have still been in time as 1 was 37 hours after pregnyl injection. Suppose it's all in the hands of fate now. 

The doctor and embryologists were absolutely lovely. Even came out and told DH that I had to rest 'no washing, cooking or ironing and plenty of chocolate' LOL!! DH believed them too haha!

So, now I'm officially on the 2ww. I seriously never thought this time would come!

Thank you all so much for your good luck wishes. I feel like I have an army behind me on this board! Hope you are all ok. Any hints for the 2ww? 


Oh I didn't get chance to ask about pesseries - what are they used for? I might give the clinic a ring tomorrow to ask whether I should get them or not. Also didn't get DH's results either. 

Amy xxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hasina - Sorry to hear your follicle has gone, have they explained how this has happened? Surely if you were likely to ovulate they would of done basting?!?

Amy - glad it went well Hun, you relax now  

AFM - my follicle is ready! Nice and juicey at 21x19mm Wohoo   so basting Wed. I've had the most Crappy day at work, had to sneak off for scan half way thru me house calls, it's literally been one problem after another, come home and DH is in a strop, I think the DIY is getting to him, bless. I'm hiding in the bedroom out the way. I've got a future bean on board and need to rest now  

Xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Woohooo forever - glad you've got a juicy follie! We'll be doing our 2ww together x


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

AmyB well done on the basting and welcome to the madnessof the 2ww  

Forever, whoop whoop well done on growing a lovely follie and best of luck for wednesday.

Just to reassure thos that will be using pregnly, it was easy peasy to do (no fiddly bits like menopur) and injection was painless, no itchy bits etc!
I am 99.9% certain that I didn't ovulate after trigger as I hadn't at basting and its only now 4 days later I've felt my normal ovulation twinge.  It may just have all been a bit early for my body as I had only had the 1st day of AF 10 days before basting. Hey ho it makes the 2ww easy as I kind of know it hasn't worked.  At least next time I will get them to monitor my ovulation better


----------



## AmyBxxx

Evening ladies,

Well I reckon it's probably from being hormotional but now I have finally been basted I feel like a huge weight has been lifted for a while - no more scans/injections etc. I have slept all afternoon. But if I didn't know better I would say it feels like AF might arrive. Same kind of cramps and sore boobs. Is this normal after basting?xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Amy - I've only had one basting before but I do remeber AF type cramps and almost painful ovary twinges etc. The sore boobs and other symptoms are due to the trigger, cruel really as it mimics pregnancy due to the HCG. I'm excited to join you on the 2WW but I'm also feeling very child out and not overally hopeful. Last time I was looking at prams and car seats at this stage, hahaha   I do that every so often out of excitement when I'm feeling positive, I'm back to my neutral self now. I'm not feeling very positive or negative. Only time will tell if our little follicle becomes an emby, I felt a bit emotional looking at it on the screen, haha xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Forever, we really are so similar! I do the very same thing when I'm feeling positive (look at nursery furniture/prams/ baby names) I feel quite chilled too but I 
SO hopeful. 

Is it during the 2ww we are supposed to eat pineapple & drink milk?xx


----------



## hasina

hi all just a quick update from me, nurse called  blood result has come back as i have ovulated so ..
she said to try naturally  which is the best time.. and said i might need to be seen by a dr because this is the second time i have ovulated without a surg..

the person that done my scan today bloddy really peed me off today no sympethetic at all the fact they cant do anything just to have bloody sex.. i stood up and said what diffrence is gonna make iv been bloody doing that for the last 4 and half years.. he turned around and said well u either have sex today or its no hope for u.. i swear i was too upset to even make  a complain about him..
soo inconsideret.  i dont no how the hell the nhs employs people like that specially with a emotional fertility treatment we have..

forever i said that why cant they do the basting then they said because i have ovulated its better if i just  have sex..and the fact they cant say exactly when i did.. even though the blood result have come out as an early persentage that i have ovulated. i have stated that i defo ovulated yesterday as i was getting loads of pain. and tbh i was too upset to even fight with them about basting because they kept saying no and this is the second time i have missed my surg..

p
anyway enough about me fantastic news hun.. wish u all the best for this cycle and hope the basting goes well for u.
hoe everyone else are ok and doing well will catch up soon xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Haha, I'm a bit obsessed with lists ( it's a joke really, all who know me always mock me for it) I've got a list of baby essentials that we will need, you know coz well not have 9months or anything to prepare so we need a list now!!  hahaha, I made it about 3yr ago. Its Amongst my most well know lists, which are often used by friends and family, which include 'moving house', 'planning a wedding', 'holiday packing' etc etc   I'm creased laughing as I am writing, it's so funny coz it's all true   
Yeah I think it is, someone Deff recommended eating/drinking fresh pineapple after basting to aid implantation. Milk is good calcium source but just have what you normally have, you don't need full fat milk. Avoid anything with listeria in it so pate, liver, soft cheese etc. Make sure eggs are well cooked, no dippy soldiers, and just have a basic healthy balanced diet, and avoid food poisoning. Xx

Hasina -   I truely sympathise, get DH on the job of cheering you up    xx


----------



## hasina

forever u already made me   dh already has said hel be taking me out shopping on wednesday as he has already taken the day from work he thought id be basting on wednesday...
now have to get ready for a steamy night in bed


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hasina - that's horrible  hope you're ok and your steamy night turns into a BFP. Xx

Forever - seriously - I think we could have been separated at birth. I  a
List maker too - I like to jnr nice notepads to write in too  xx


----------



## KG

Hasina, what a horrible day for you. Plus for them to be so insenstivtive as well. I feel really cross on your behalf. Is there any chance that your clinic would do a medicated cycle rather than clomid? I think they can control better when you ovulate and also they seem to scan you more frequently. Just a thought.

Amy, yep, sore boobs and AF cramps are usual after basting. I always feel lighter when I know the injections and scans are over - until the 2ww madness kicks in!

hopefullyvsoon, I wouldn't try and compare this cycle to your normal ones, hun. The drugs take over and mess around with all your usual cycle dates and give you all sorts of odd twinges.

Forever - wishing you loads of luck for Wednesday!

Wolla, yes MIL will still be here, the only thing that seems longer than the 2ww is a MIL visit!! (sorry, seems to be posting a series of v bad MIL jokes this week, which are a bit u fair to the poor lady) Dh has Wed off work so should be ok.

angel girl, have you tried decaf tea? It takes a bit of getting used to as it's a bit weak, but I thi k it's better than cutting back on tea.

Take care, everyone,
kx


----------



## jack2009

Hi girlies,

Been off here for a while as struggeling abit with the BFN!! Anyway I have decided to give my head a shake and get the ball rolling by making the call tomorow with a view of IVF this time round so only positive thoughts are allowed from now on mmm wonder how that one lasts!

I have looked in every now and then its great to see some BFP! Helps everyone so congrats!

Also its good seeing you ladies that have also been having battles yourselves but still have the positivity...makes me think stop wallowing and get on with it.

Thanks Wolla for your advice. Jodie K nice to see you still here sorry didnt happen last time but your a fighter it will happen. Hasina so sorry bout your recent experience.

KG and anyone else testing soon fingers crossed

Sorry not too many personals at mo

xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

I done a long post after midnight and laptop turned itself off before I could post it.  I spent ages on it so ended up going to bed as couldnt stay up any longer.  I think I need a new laptop.  I am attempting to post again.


Thank your for the hugs and kind words  


Shenagh, Mum was born in Leitrim and Dad was born in Fermanagh, so both lived near the border also  .  I hope that the rest of the 2ww flies by for u and that it isnt too stressful x


Keeping, a retroverted uterus doesnt cause fertility problems, well that is what I have always been told also.  I know that many women are born with it and it is completely normal.  I think endo caused mine and the fact that I have had 2 laparoscopies to remove endo on my ligaments, so I think this weakened them.  Adhesions can also cause a retroverted uterus.  The only thing that I read was that it has to go back into position when pregnant, so lying on your front can help with this.  Good luck with testing hun, not long to wait now   x


Missy, I am so sorry that the witch showed grrrr.  I hope that your next cycle works for u no matter what u decide to do.  I am in the same position as u, dont know what to do next cycle, either another IUI on initial higher dose or IVF? will have to wait to hear what clinic thinks if AF shows.  Thinking of u hun and BIG   x


Hasina, I remember about your 18mm disappearing follicle now.  Sooo annoying, even more so when u pay out of pocket  .  I cant believe that you have ovulated before basting this cycle also, I really feel for u hun   .  I think that is your clinics fault by not timing the scans right and keeping a better eye on u, I am so angry for u, your having such a rough time with this IUI treatment  x


KG, loved your positive post about your slight PCO and conceiving your DS, gave me hope  .  I do the same as u if I get an urge to test early.  I go pee so I know I wont test early unless I use 1st morning pee.  I hope that your resistance pays off and u get a sticky BFP this cycle   x


Amy, thanks for the hugs hun  .  Glad basting went well and Good luck with the 2ww.  I was told to have intercourse after basting, but 1st IUI I was too uncomfortable to, ouch!.    and enjoy all that chocolate lol, we are here for u if u get the 2ww crazies! haha.  I always get cramping for a few days after basting, was trying to pre warn u last night before my laptop crashed.  Sometimes cramps were worse than AF and I would need to sit down for a bit until they passed, also get extreme sore boobs, especially after my 1st IUI x


Jodie, I hope that u can get started with IUI asap and u wont have to wait out for another cycle x


Forever, glad scan went well and u r ready 2 bast, woo hoo!! I do the same and stay out of DHs way when he is in a strop.  I cant help shouting down now and then lol, just to let him know I am not impressed with his strop lol.  Your right, rest as much as poss and dont deal with unnecessary stress, u need to look after the juicy future bean x


Candle, thanks for your kind post.  I feel a bit more stimulated today, hoping I am right  .  Well done for staying away from the pee sticks     .  It is usually the cycles that u dont feel confident about that end with a BFP, well they have done for me in the past, here is some    for you, so u are covered either way.  Hope u get a a sticky BFP   x


Olga, hope that u enjoyed hotel break away with DH and night out, was fertility mentioned? I cant help but mention it when out, I must sound soooo annoying to people who dont understand lol.  I usually go out when AF is here and there is no stopping me talking when I have some alchohol.  So I try to not socialise when I am feeling depressed and negative lol, I only regret it in the morn x


Angel, Good luck with testing hun.  I hate knicker checking, but I do it every cycle.  I also keep off caffeine in the 2ww, then I have a strong coffee when AF arrives, hopefully u wont be having caffeine for the next 9 mths.  You have done well not to test, not too long 2 wait now    x


jack sorry that u r struggling hun   .  I    that IVF works for u, a few of us r thinking of that route now.  I hope that u can stay positive, here is some       x


I have heard that u should eat the core of the pineapple for 3/4 days after ovultion to aid implantation.  It is the core that has the good stuff in it.  Google it  .


AFM, still getting migraines, but getting a bit of fertile CM now woo hoo!! Feeling a bit more positive for scan on Weds


----------



## AmyBxxx

Wow Catherine that was a long post! Hope you're ok - and you look beautiful in your pic  

I'm feeling as sick as a dog - It really does feel like when I was pregnant before but I'm assuming it's all part of the meds? It would be far too early for pregnancy sickness. 

Ooh it's so cruel to have the same symptoms though  xxx


----------



## charlie321

Just wanted to say so sorry Missy about your bfn     . I really hope that whatever is next for you brings you a much deserved bfp   .x

KG - good luck for tomorrow's otd. Got my fingers crossed for you

Wolla - I'm still knicker checking now! (well not right at the minute that would be weird   )

Amy - so glad you made it to basting. Fingers crossed for a bfp   

Hasina - so sorry your cycle was cancelled   . I hope you get some answers soon.xx

Good luck to the rest of you testing soon         

Boo to being back at work but lets hope the next 3 days go quick and that we get another sunny break!


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Feeling way more positive today as I've emailed the clinic asking if I can do a back to back treatment if this doesn't work and to find out costings for IVF instead of IUI.  You ladies that have done more than one IUI are such amazing strong women and I salute you!  IUI way more stressful than IVF!  Oh and I also told the clinic that I was feeling very positive until I was asked during basting how many goes I was willing to have   
Anyway still 14 days till OTD Zzzzzzzz!


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hopefully - why do you think iui is more stressful? (I do t know much about ivf) xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

AmyB I should point out the following is only my own humble opinion and I'm sure there are plenty that wouldn't agree!  With IVF you know exactly if you have eggs in your follicules, what grade they are and if they divide in the way they should.  When you have them (hopefully)  put back in you are then classed as PUPO (pregnant till proven otherwise) which is quite a comforting thought.  I used to talk to my embies and will them to stay put!  With IUI its all much more of a gamble and I think therefore much more stressful.  As I say only my opinion  !


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hopefully - ah I can see why you'd say that. It's all such a gamble. Fingers crossed we all get a bfp this time round and we don't have to worry about it any more!x


----------



## candle

Hi girls!

Just a quick one to send lots of luck to my cycle buddy KG for tomorrow.  I've talked myself into mine being negative but at least i'll know either way tomorrow.

Angel - good luck with your test on fri!

Hasina - sorry you missed basting this month.  

Catherine - think i may have a retroverted uterus.  They've had a real job with my iui for 4 out of the 5 i've had and also with the salp and have mentioned that the uterus is facing backwards?? Another one to add to my list of questions for consultant tomorrow.

Good luck to those who have scans/basting tomorrow.  Hope everyone is staying fairly sane through their 2ww!!

xxx


----------



## olga74

Evening everyone, 

Catherine - had a good night away.  It was only just over an hour from home.  Food wasn't great but the few drinks were very relaxing.  The treatment didn't get mentioned til today, but I'll get to that below.  Anyway was so relaxed that I left DH enjoying a pint of Guinness and watching TV while I went to bed at midnight, so tired!!!  I think it's the first time I stopped since the start of our first cycle.

Amy - yeap, I felt pretty c**p after my IUI.  But I'll ease up and before you know it you'll be looking at a BFP (PMA!!! )

Hopefullyvsoon  I can understand wanting the certainty, if you can call it that, of IVF, but no matter what, I   your get your BFP soon

AMF - well I'm just off the phone from the clinic this afternoon having made an appointment for a nurse consult for Wed 4th to learn how to work with Menopur.  I'll be on Clomid from day 2 - 6, which I reacted well to before, then Menopur on day 3, 5, 7....., start scanning on day 7, and we'll see how it goes from there.  So any info about the Menopur would be a great help.  I know it has to be mixed up but some were saying here it was messy??  I'm getting DH to come with me so at least the two of us will know what's going on  

Anyway I believe it's OTD for a couple of you tomorrow so fx for you    

Catch up later xx


----------



## wolla

KG & Candle - best of luck for testing tomorrow - have got my fingers crossed very tightly for you both x x

Hopefully - glad you're feeling more positive 

amy - am so chuffed for you that you're finally on your 2ww - I reckon 23 days (or however long it was) of jabs definitely should earn you a BFP  

Charlie - glad it's not just me lol

Catherine - good luck for scan tomorrow - hope migraines go away soon x

Hasina - so sorry your cycle was cancelled. Hope you enjoyed your steamy night  

AFM - phoned the clinic this morning to let them know it was a BFP, and they've booked me in for a pregnancy scan on 17th May  

Stimming 








AmyBxxx - Insem mon 25thApr
hasina - day 16 scan - mon 25th April
Olga - day 17 scan - fri 22nd April
catherine - day 17 scan - sat 27th April
Forever hopeful - day 16 scan - mon 25th April
Brookie - scan on tue 19th April

2ww








shenagh- OTD 3RD MAY (MY BIRTHDAY) Please be good
Aimees - natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?
KG - OTD 27th Apr
candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Pixie22 - OTD 17th Apr
Angelgirl - OTD ?
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May

BFP 








Ruby - EDD 01/11/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012

Inbetween cycles








Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
cupcake - changing clinics 
Suziewong - waiting to start IVF
Charlie - Scan 19th April
Jodie K - Waiting for AF
Helenx - waiting to try again
Missy - waiting for ICSI consultation


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Olga menopur can be tricky but after the first go you will be a pro!  putting the water into the powder is easy peasy but it can prove a tad fiddly to draw it all back up again as the pressure in the tube can make it get sucked back out of the syringe again.  As I say it is easy once you get the knack but may be worth asking the nurse to tell you the knack!
Best of luck xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Amy - My lists are saved on the laptop so I can print them off for whoever needs them, seriously Im very sad like that  

Hopefully - Me and DH decided a while back that we would stop before IVF as we needed a stopping point and thought it would be very difficult to go through. After hearing your story and feelings in the matter we are re-considering. I totally understand your point of view on it, IVF does seem to come with more control than the IUI. Unfortunately a friend of mine who is in her early 30's and has unexplained infertility as well is just about to go through her 3rd cycle and final cycle. I just dont want to get to where she is as I find it hard enough being 'unexplained' and it not happening, I dont want to get to the last cycle, it would be too final for me. Im deff more open to the idea after listening to you though.

A BIG   to everyone else, Im not being very good at following all the personals at the min and I apologise for this  

AFM - Im getting excited about basting tommorrow. Ive been thinking a lot today about timings and cycle patterns etc. Im feeling quite positive today. When ever ive had TX Ive always been ovulating from my left ovary which is tucked behind my retroverted uterus and the fallopian tube is twisted ( but not blocked), ive always thought that maybe the little swimmers   will of been favouring the right tube as it would be an easier route to take but it doesnt lead to an egg!! This time I am ovulating from the right ovary (for the first time during TX) and that tube is normal so should be easier for the swimmers   Also when on medication my cycles are always about 30/31 days long, my first basting was on day 14, this basting will be on day 17 which seems to be when I normally ovulate, so hopefully this cycle is just better timmed etc. Heres to hoping anyway  

xxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Just updating  

Stimming 
AmyBxxx - Insem mon 25thApr
hasina - day 16 scan - mon 25th April
Olga - day 17 scan -  fri 22nd April
catherine - day 17 scan - sat 27th April
Forever hopeful - Insemination day 17 on Wed 27th April
Brookie - scan on tue 19th April

2ww    
shenagh- OTD 3RD MAY (MY BIRTHDAY) Please be good
Aimees – natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?
KG - OTD 27th Apr
candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Pixie22 - OTD 17th Apr
Angelgirl - OTD ?
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May

BFP      
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012

Inbetween cycles              
Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
cupcake - changing clinics  
Suziewong - waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Jodie K - Waiting for AF
Helenx - waiting to try again
Missy - waiting for ICSI consultation


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Hey forever, good luck for basting tomorrow!  Your timings sound perfect (unlike mine!) and lets hope its a very positive sign that the little swimmers will have a clear route!  I also   this is the cycle for you and you don't have to worry about the IVF route.  For whats its worth I had said I wouldn't do IVF and would try 3 IUI's however having done one I feel I need to do IVF to feel I've given it my best shot. Like you with unexplained there is no reason why I can't get PG (apart from being ancient, oh and no sperm to call my own!!) so IVF seems a way of getting answers. Glad my ramblings have made you and DH re think things but as I say hope you don't need to! xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Forever - really good luck for basting tomorrow  sure it'll all be fine x

KG & Candle - best of luck for test tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing your BFP news! Hope you don't cave in and test early! 

I've got a question - I was basted yesterday so will my otd be the 9th or 10th may? All the clinic said was 'if you haven't had a period in 2 weeks then test' x


----------



## sparklyme!

Hopefully - I know exactly how you feel! We have been trying to decide between another iui cycle as we said three too! However I feel that iui has left me thinking 'at what stage did it fail.......conception, implantation or simply no eggs in the follicles?' IVF seems to a least give you more answer on the eggs and emblies front.  We are also not sure if we want to spend each time which dips into out small IVY fund! Just waiting to see consulatnt now...we could not start agin this month as too many bank holidays so no drugs!!!! 
Good luck for your ETD.... Hopefully the next two weeks will zoom by!


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Thanks sparklyme, weirdly I'm so convinced it hasn't worked I'm just looking forward to the next step already   I look forward to hearing what your consultant says.  My clinic arenot replying to any of my messages which ismaking me   . Is it normal with UK clinics to have no contact with your consultant? I only spoke to mine for 5 mins at my initial consultation and haven't seen or heard from him since!  Its a bit weird after doing ICSI overseas.  There the consultant that was with you on the first meeting does all of your scans, bloods etc and even delivers the baby!


----------



## sparklyme!

hopefully - I have only seen my consultant at the initial consultation and aftyer abandoned cycle in December! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I somehow think that it is self preservation to expect the worst then at leasy you are prepared. But you don't know yet! so big .
How did you find IVF abroad? Is it cheaper ?


----------



## Keeping busy

Wow, lots to catch on and I was only on last night. Spent 30 mins writing a long post on Dh ipad whilst he watched top gear, then our internet crashed and I lost the lot. On the good old PC tonight so can type faster. 

Amy, my clinic said my day 14 would be the Thursday, I was basted on a Friday and that I was to test on the Friday morning. I tell you, its a good job there are no pee sticks in my house as I was tempted, tempted, tempted to test today - have a big feeling it hasn't worked and just felt I wanted to know for def, but with no pee sticks in the house and living in a small town with only a local co-op that doesn't sell them- I went and checked, I have managed to avoid temptation. Did you speak to your clinic about pessaries? I also felt rough after basting and had really bad cramps and sore boobs - didn't feel sick though. Your conversation with forever made me laugh, me and DH are just as bad - actually, I think he's worse when than me when it comes to looking at baby things. We changed his car over a year ago, at which point I was checking the front passanger airbag could be turned off. Need to change mine as it is getting very old and tiered and Dh suggested we take a buggy and the dog to the garage to check they will both fit in the boot!?! Hope your 2ww doesn't drive you two crazy and you enjoy all the choc and hubby doing all the house work!! 

Catherine, that was one long post. Thanks for the info on the retroverted uterus - good luck for scan on Wednesday and I really hope you shift your migraines.

Hopefully, i'm sorry you think the timing was all out for you. I really hope your clinic sort it next time.

Forever, good luck for tommorrow. Sounds really positive. You know we will all be wanting copies of your what you need for a baby list when we all get our BFP.

Wolla, exciting news about your scan - lets hope we are all having them soon.

KG - good luck for tommorrow, will be thinking of you.

Candle, it sounds like you have a retrovereted uterus to me, as when mine was identified thats how it was explained, not that they were going to tell me, only I  questioned the sonographer when she told the nurse before they did my tube test and asked what it meant. Good luck for tommorrow.

Hasina, i'm so sorry things haven;t worked out for you this time round and can't believe people can be so rude. Really makes you question recruitment practices doesn't it. Really hope things are more positive next time. 


On the consultant front - i haven't seen one at all, its all been nurses - they've been nice though and seem to know their stuff. 

Everyone else, hope all is well with you

AFM, Think I am gradually going mad with this 2ww - I'm a control freak and this is outside my control. I keep checking my knickers and going to the bathroom way more than normal - people at work prob wonder what on earth is going on! I really admire those of you who are doing it for the 2nd, 3rd, 4th or more time 

xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

sparklyme, wow these consultants seem to get a lot of praise (when things work!) for little output!  I was living in Paris at the time so it was like using a local clinic.  I'm not sure what the price was but it was done at a very expensive hospital.  I'm not sure I would be brave enough to do treatment overseas when living in the UK.  I stress enough about timings with my clinic only a 10 minute walk away so I'm not sure how nuts I would go if I had to go overseas on time!! 
I think you are right there is a tad of self preservation going on but I am 99.9% certain I didn't ovulate in time with the trigger. At least if makes the decision to try more IUI's or one IVF easier!


----------



## candle

Thanks everyone for messages of luck for tomorrow!

Amy you're OTD should be 9th may.

Hopefully - I wasn't meant to see my consultant between initial appt (before we started treatment) and the review appt we have tomorrow as the Nurses do IUI at my clinic.  Have seen him though at one of my IUIs as they have needed to get a Dr to do it everytime (due to position of cervix/uterus) except once and he was around at the time.

AFM - i'm hoping i get some sleep tonight but know that there is little chance of that as my mind seems to wander when i go to bed, particularly just before OTD.
xxx


----------



## sparklyme!

Candle - Good Luck for your OTD   
Just looked at your history........take my hat off to you for having 5 months in a row of IUI!!!!!


----------



## KG

Candle, hoping that it is good news for you tomorrow.

Forever, good luck with basting.

Mina, I think you have your scan tomorrow too? Wishing you loads of luck.

Thank you for your food wishes, ladies, going to try and get some sleep as I'm sure I'll be wide awake at 2am (again) and dying for a wee!

Take care, everyone,

Kx

Kx


----------



## KG

stupid iPad, again, thinks it knows what I want to say - I meant 'good wishes', of course!


----------



## KG

Morning, ladies, I got a bfp! Am thrilled, obviously, and a bit nervous as we got this far before. You ladies have been such fantastic support and I really hope that I can celebrate more bfps for you all v soon.

Kx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

KG amazing news, big big congrats


----------



## AmyBxxx

KG wooooooohhhhpiiiieee! I TOLD you I was psychic! I KNEW it. Oh I am so pleased for you  don't leave us though we will miss you too much! Xxxx


----------



## hopingagain

Congrats KG it's lovely to see more BFP's on this board xx


----------



## Missy123

KG - Congratulations to you both, hope it's a real sticky one.    
candle - Have you tested too?   
Good luck to you all and hoping that you all get your BFP's soon.   
Hoping that all the BFP's stick and that you all have happy and healthy pregnancies.   

I'm going to take a back seat, i will still be reading your posts and thinking of you all but it's ICSI for us next.
The nurse said i could go with a batch in May until i said i didn't want to use donor but try DH first so now i have to wait for a consulation.
I will keep you informed of our journey.


----------



## candle

Big congrats KG!!  That's great news, hope that it's a nice sticky one. 

BFN for me today.  It's what i was expecting but was still always hoping i'd be wrong!  See consultant this afternoon to see what next plan of action is. 

xxx


----------



## Missy123

candle so sorry    hoping that whatever you do next gets you your BFP. Good luck


----------



## wolla

Candle - so sorry hun x x 

KG - woohoo fantastic news - I had a feeling you'd get a BFP - how are you feeling?  

Missy - we'll miss you - good luck with the rest of your journey x x 

Wolla
xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

WOO HOO, Congrats KG, so happy for u HH9Ms! Look forward to hear about your first scan.  A ton load of **STICKYGLUE**.  I am on phone so cant do all the picture smiley things xx

Candle, so sorry for BFN hun.  Good luck with your consultation today.  I feel for you ((HUGS)) x

Quick update from me, had my scan and cycle has been abandoned. I have 6 follies between 12 and 14mm, and many smaller ones.  They are all too close together in size, so I have went from not responding to over responding  typical!.  Do u think my follies that are above 12mm are likely all to mature? As nurse made me promise not to have intercourse.  Nurse also said it is best for me to have IVF next as I respond more like an IVF cycle.  She was thinking of converting this cycle to IVF but wasnt sure on NHS funding as it has just become available again in my area and they need to get funding agreed etc.  I have an IVF consultation on 6th May, nervewrecking!!  x


----------



## olga74

Candle     sorry about the result, I know you said you were expecting it but still not nice  

KG    so happy for you  

Catherine - Sorry your cycle was cancelled and I hope you get answers and from what you said it looks good for IVF     It's just one step closer to a BFP

Missy best of luck with your journey   

AMF nothing stirring, in work, haven't been this productive in weeks.  I wonder why that was....   

I'll catch you all later xx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all
Wow KG that's FANTASTIC! Big dance!!   on phone can't do big dances lol

Candle- so sorry for your BFN we all know that feeling! Im sure you don't need us to tell u how hard it is ill  you find it easier!

Afm- nothing really going on here- just seem to be very energetic and then wakenin throughout t night  back to work tomorrow BOO  can I ask KG did u have any signs that made you think u may have been pg xx


----------



## shenagh1

Oh I completely forgot catherine- sorry about ur cancelled cycle fingers crossed u get some balance in the hectic ways and soon
R.e ur mum and dad I'm not far from fermanagh and have quite a bit of family up that direction! Lol ireland is that small a place fermanagh is like a neighbouring town for me  xx


----------



## hopingagain

Candle so sorry to hear about your BFN good luck with the next part of the journey xx

catherine am gutted for you Hun take care xx

missy good luck with the next part of your journey please let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

OMG just lost a huge post, bare with me and ill do another, grrrrrrr!


----------



## Poppets Mammy

KG –     Wow, fantastic news, so pleased for you, I hope your bean sticks. What were your basting details again, timings etc? Did you have any symptoms to think you were Pg??

Catherine – So sorry to hear you cycle was cancelled, how frustrating for you, but glad to hear you have gotten a positive step forward from it. Sounds like IVF is the route for you, best of luck and please keep in touch   Xx

Missy –   Best of luck on your ISCI journey, good news that you may be able to use DH's swimmers for the ISCI, I bet he's chiffed with that. please stay in touch   Xx

Candle – Sorry to hear about your BFN, how crap! Whats your next step in the ttc journey?? Hope you get your BFP soon xx

AFM – Well I am well and truely in the 2ww, Woop woop. Im feeling very excited and positive but also trying to not get so carried away. But Eeeeeeeek this could be the one couldn’t it. I think seeing all these BFP are giving me hope and I feel stronger than ever to face anything now I have you guys behind me  
So basting went as well as expected really. It was the silly dozy nurse though   She is hopeless like. She struggled to get my cervix central so the consultant came and gave a hand. Dh’s sample was referred to as excellent, brill count with high motility, which is great. He has always had a very high count (average is 250 million!!) but to motility has never been more than 60-80%ish, which we were told wasn’t an issue due to his high count, but its very positive to hear that this time the motility was great and they were very pleased with his sample. Timings seem to be good as well, nurse said I had lots of clear mucus, I had a few twinges an hour before iui but didn’t get a strong ovary cramp like sensation until an hour after, do you think that was me ovulating?? I really hope this is it, I cant wait to give DH a little sticky bean, my follicle was good, his sample was great and my lining is thick, surely this should be a very good cycle for us. Fingers crossed  
Well DH has had to go back to work for a bit but I’m under strict instructions to put my feet up and relax (Oh well, go on then, hahah), and he’s going to make me mince and dumplings for tea when he gets in, yum yum. Bless him, so canny. I can’t stop thinking what his little swimmers are up to, where they are etc etc   Going to do some googling now to try work it out, haha. Wohoooo 2ww here I am.
   


Just updating again   

Stimming  
Brookie - ?

2ww    
Shenagh - OTD 3RD MAY (MY BIRTHDAY) Please be good
Kl82 - OTD ?
KG - OTD 27th Apr
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Angelgirl - OTD ?
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
AmyBxxx – OTD ?
Forever hopeful – OTD 11th May
Hasina – Natural cycle

BFP      
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012

Inbetween cycles              
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Jodie K - Waiting for AF
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Olga – Awaiting review
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –

Out there somewhere??
Bubbs -
Pixielou -
dollface -
Suzdee -
Jack2009 -
Summerglory -
Kaybee - 
mo:-D -
Clairey2608 - 
Silliest Sausage –

Please feel free to update the list as you wish, apologies if I have gotten anyone’s information wrong or stepped on any toes. I have not changed the BFP or BFN, ill leave that to you guys.

 to all Xx


----------



## Missy123

Forever hopefull - Just wanted to wish you well in your 2ww all sounds great!    Thank you for the luck i will need it as i'm scared S*!tless, i never thought it would come to this but it's good that we may have a chance of using DH. 
Catherine  - so sorry they abandoned this cycle, wishing you luck in your journey!   
I've just joined the ICSI board but will still be watching this space. Come on girls show me your BFP's!    
Love you all and thanks for your support and advice girls you have been my rock.


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Thank you Missy  

Ive just ordered two clear blue digital pregnant tests in my excitement, haha    . No testing until OTD though. Ive never used a posh pregnancy test before, only ever used silly cheep HPT that the NHS use so thought id treat myself. I hope I dont see the words 'not pregnant' at the end of all this.

Xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Forever just you wait, you soon will be as    as me!!
I have an abundance of ovulation sticks so I've been taking them to check the post basting pregnyl showed up and how strong the line was.  Now I'm using them to see how long it takes for the line to fade so I can tell how long it takes to leave my system.  The logic to my   is that when I take another shot on Saturday am I will know when I will be clear to do a HPT.  OTD is 18 days after basting and I'll never wait that long.  Hehe I have officially lost the plot!!


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hopefully you make me laugh   

Xx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps

Jack - Yep I'm still here, I think i'll be on this board forever, just watching everyone else graduate!! Its great to here from you, fingers crossed for the IVF - you'll get there!  

Hasina - such a shame your cycle got abandoned, at least you can still give it ago,   the au natural works for you  

KG - So pleased for you     Congratulations!!

Candle -   sorry it didnt work for you this time

Catherine - shame your cycle got abandoned, I think I would risk - there's another story on here, where a girl's IUI got cancelled, because she over stimmed (12 follies I think) and she risked it, and got a BFP, unfortunately lost one baby, but I believe 1 is still in tact, so all worked out ok....

Mina - how are you? wasnt it your scan today?

AFM - I started injections today, and have first scan on Tuesday, I'm really hoping all ok, no cysts or anything, and that 1 follie grows a bit quicker than last time, because it will be hard to get out of work to keep going to scans.....

Hi and big hugs to everyone else xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

KG -    so please for you.  

Hasina and Catherine - Sorry that your cycles have been abandoned.   

Jodie -   that this will be your time. x 

For those that didn't get good news this time    

AFM - Scan today went well and got to see 1 little heartbeat so really pleased and its starting to feel really, well the MS and tiredness has felt really for a while now but you know what I mean.   

Love to all and    

Moo.x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hi all,
Afternoon ladies 

On phone so just a quickie...Just wanted to say...

Catherine. So sorry your cycle has cancelled - to you think you will do the deed? It does sound like you are going to be a really good candidate for ivf. Hope you're ok. Xx

Candle - so sorry for your BFN. You may have said (but I can't scroll back) are you hoping to try your next cycle soon? 

Forever - yeay! Glad basting went well  welcome to the 2ww how do you feel? 

Hope everyone else is ok - I promise to look at everything properly and do personals later!

Afm - I am panicking With all the talk of timings - on way to clinic I felt what I am assuming is ovulation pains then our appt was due at 11.30 but we didn't get seen until 1 - this would be 37 hours after trigger and I'm just so worried the delay will have affected us 

Hope everyone's ok - I'll be back later for personals. 


Amy xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi Everyone – trying to do a quick catch up. 

Congratulations KG – I’m so delighted for you   

Hasina – so sorry that your cycle was abandoned. , Hope the steamy night does the trick  

Candle -  so sorry about BFN. Fx for your next cycle. 

Catherine – so sorry about the overstimming. Good luck with your IVF appointment. Praying you’ll have a BFP soon.  

Jodie – good luck with stimming. 

Forever Hopeful – great that your IUI went well. Your DH really does had super sperm – he should get a medal or some sort of commendation! I hope that the 2ww flies in for you.  

Hopefully – hope the 2ww doesn’t drive you too potty – I’m praying that you and everyone else on the 2ww will get a BFP.  

AFM – We had our first scan today. One little heart beat. I'm 6w 5d today. We’re back for another scan in a fortnight.

Lots of love to everyone
Hels


----------



## KG

Thanks for all your good wishes, ladies, I don't think it's really sunk in yet, plus after last time (missed miscarriage)  I can't get really happy until I've seem a little heartbeat. Really over the moon inside, just my head telling me to be cautious...

Candle, I am so so sorry it wasn't better news for you. Are you trying IUI again, or a different plan?

Missy, sending huge hugs your way. Been thinking of you today and hoping that ICSI is the thing that does it for you. Please don't leave us entirely, I need to celebrate when you get your bfp.

Catherine, so sorry your cycle has been abandoned. I do think it's possible that you will get mature eggs from your follies - my clinic said it's possible from follies 14mm and upwards. Good news that you don't have to wait too long for an IVF consultation -I so hope that IVF will be the tx that suits you and gives you a lovely bfp.

Forever, sending you loads of positive thoughts for the 2ww! I bet your dh is pleased with himself - mine was over the moon when we got 10m!

Jack - so nice to hear from you and sorry to hear you have been finding things tough. Loads of luck with your IUI.

Hopefullyvsoon, not sure if you can use OPKs to check when pregnyl is out of your system?

Mina, congrats on your scan. Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

I didn't want to post too many details as I didn't want to upset anyone, but since a couple of you have asked, the details of my tx were - 3 good sized follies, basting40 hours after pregnyl trigger (5m sperm) no pessaries, but an extra pregnyl dose a week into 2ww. And yes, I have been driving myself crazy cause in my heart I thought it had worked, but my head was telling me not to get my hopes up. A few tell tale signs, esp waves of AF pains and v tingly nipples!! but mostly a feeling of not quite feeling like normal.

love to you all,
Kx


----------



## KG

Hells, many congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Amy, I think 37 hours is just fine - a lot of clinics baste around that time and some, like mine, even later.

Kx


----------



## jack2009

Huge congrats KG and Hells so nice to see positive news i know your nervous but try and enjoy every minute!!


----------



## BettyJ

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't been on lately I have been poorly so haven't really logged on.  

Firstly I want to say a massive CONGRATULATIONS to KG, I read some of the posts before you tested and it was amazing to see news of the BFP!  You must be over the moon.  Sending you lots of positive vibes for a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Hellsbells, I can only imagine how amazing it must be to see that first scan.  Hope that you are enjoying every second!

Candle - I'm so sorry that you got a negative result.  I hope that you are not feeling too sad.  I really don't know what to say, I  can imagine how awful you must feel.  We have had our first IUI this month, and my OTD is 30th, my period is due tomorrow.  I have tried to stay positive throughout the last 2 weeks, but feel like I have had period pains today.  I'm so nervous about what is going to happen over the next few days.  Can I ask you girls, have you always tested 2 weeks after the basting?  I have been told to wait until the 30th - even though that is 18 days!!!!  

I haven't had chance to read many of the previous posts, so good luck to everyone else, no matter where you are on your cycles! x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Good morning ladies, 

Can I just ask a quick question to those ladies who don't have AF and have to induce with provera....if iui cycle fails do you actually get an AF or not? Just curious as to whether I will or won't. 

I feel strange not doing injections every night after almost a month they were just routine! I'm starting to feel negative and think the cycle hasn't worked. I know it's early day's yet and I wouldn't really feel anything this early. Time will tell. 


Thanks 

Amy xx


----------



## Helenx

Hi All,

Just been reading some past posts with some exiting news - wow turn my back and so much happens. 

KG fantastic news, hope all goes well for you x

Catherine Sorry about your cycle this time, good luck with your new plans. Sending lots of positive vibes your way.

Missy good luck for ICSI

Candle lots of positive vibes for BFP next time around.

Amy don't worry about late trigger as I'm sure a lot of clinics do 40 hours as the norm anyway - and you never know but the delay may have been the trick that does it for a BFP this time around.

To everyone else I've missed I hope you are all ok. xxx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

KG my ovulation stick/pregnyl experiment seems to be working! Monday pre injection no line, day after injection really dark line and wednesday faint, today its gone!  Next injection on Saturday so will experiment again.  At least it is keeping me amused during my    !!


----------



## wolla

Hopefully - yeah the opk sticks should work as they pick up HCG as well as LH.  In my pee stick madness I was using OPK's when I ran out of HPT's - the OPK picked up my BFP at 11dpiui, and the line just got darker and darker each day (although I didn't dare believe it until got +ve HPT too)  Best of luck for the rest of your 2ww x x 

Hells & Mina - fab that your scans went well, and you can start to relax and enjoy your pg now x x 

Forever - wow that's a whopping amount of swimmers (think your DH must have my DH's share too lol) - timing all sounds good too, no wonder you're feeling positive - hope that feeling lasts and the 2ww doesn't send you too bonkers.

Good luck to everyone stimming and in 2ww - enjoy the long weekend

Wolla
xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Thanks Wolla, good to know I am not totally   ! I am 99.9% certain it will be a BFN but its a good way of checking when the pregnly leaves my system.

Hope everyone else in the 2ww is managing to keep hold of their sanity!


----------



## KG

Wolla, well, if I'd known that, I could have used up my stack of OPKs - would have kept me amused for a few days!! Sorry, hopefully, I thought it was just LH that they detected.

Kx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Morning Ladies, just ate my daily amount of fresh pineapple including core as instructed by you all, though I didn't like fresh pineapple and was just going to force it down however it turns out I do like it  

Amy - You should get a period as youve had stimulated ovulation, when ppl have very irregular periods/none at all, its the first stage of the menstrual cycle that is delayed, the part before ovulation, AF always (or there abouts) arrives 14 days after ovulation occurs. So the fact that youve had stimulated ovulation means that you should have an AF, does that make sense. Hopefully you dont need to worry about that though as we are all going to have BFP. Eeeeeeeeeeeeee 

Wolla - I know its a ridiculous amount, but then again it only takes one so I suppose numbers dont really make a difference, especially when most of his go backwards   It makes me wonder why they havn't done the job before now though!?! They must be too many, there all banging together and not get anywhere, hahaha xx

Hopefully - Im going to find all my OPKs as im convinced, cant believe Wolla got her BFP on a OPK before on a HPT! Im going to join the madness, just out of interest really. xx


 to all xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Forever have sent you a PM xx


----------



## wolla

Forever - I wouldn't recommend it - i drove myself nuts peeing on everything in sight lol.  I was only doing it as an experiment really to see what happened as I know that apart from the day of my LH surge I have no line at all on an OPK (some people have a faint line all the time - and also depends on how sensitive the OPK is - so if you're going to do it, do it with a brand that you know you get no line on when you're not surging!!)  

KG - apparently LH and HCG are almost identical (seen it described as HCG is LH, but with a funny hat on) - an HPT will only detect HCG as it's looking out for the funny hat - but an OPK will detect both as it's not as fussy.

Can you tell what I did during my 2ww  
Wolla


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

hehe wolla, I think you have been reading the peeonastick website!  I found it this morning and now I have something to fuel my


----------



## charlie321

KG - Wow fantastic news! Congratulations         .x I hope you have a healthy and sticky pregnancy.x

Candle - so sorry hun   . 

Catherine - You're cancelled cycle sounds similar to mine. I think it was one of my smaller follies that went on to fertilise after mine was cancelled so if you're thinking of doing the deed there is definitely a chance (and there could be more than one). If you hold out til ivf then I    it all works out then. Take care hun.xx

Forever - good luck in you 2ww. By the sounds of it you've got every chance of success     

Amy - fingers crossed for you   

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all doing ok. Congrats Mina and Hells on your scans.x

Charlie.x


----------



## rjmett

Evening ladies

Thought you might find this interesting - it is a little more scientific than the pee on a stick website...

http://www.justmommies.com/articles/opk-as-hpt.shtml

It explains why OPKs do detect HCG but also has a good argument for not using the OPKs as a HCG test.

It's too easy to drive yourselves  during the 2ww so try not to 'fuel the fire' too much!!

Becca


----------



## Jodie K

Amy - in response to your provera query, you shouldnt need it again, unless you take a break from IUI, if it hasnt worked you will come on, because your body will naturally have the progesterone peak (which the provera simulates), and then you will come on as the progesterone level comes down, but hopefully your progesterone level will stay nice and high, which will mean that you have a bun in the oven!!!   Unless your using the progesterone pessaries or other progesterone supplements, in which case they'll probably stop AF if IUI hasnt worked, so you'll have to test, then stop the pessaries, then you'll come on - hope that makes sense xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Im laughing at how   we all are. Bless us.

Well the box of OPK's I thought I had turned out to be more HPT's. I bulk bought ALOT a while back, haha. So my bathroom is now full of HPT's. I dont tend to get tempted to test unless ive got a reason ie AF being late so dont worry about me ladies, I will resist temptation. However if I do get a +ve test I will persist to do about 2 tests a day until I run out/or eventually accept it/or have my 1st scan, what ever comes first. The pee stick freenzy will begin with a BFP to check it stays +ve, hahaha  

 Love you all XxXxX


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

rjmett thanks for the link.  I wouldn't use the OPK as a HPT but just a good way of checking when the pregnly has left the body to then be safe in taking a HPT (well in my mind anyway).  My fire has already been well and truly fueled! x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Jodie,

That's brilliant - thanks for such a good explanation! I'm not on pessaries so if there is no AF than I will just hope for the best!

Thanks again  

I dont know if this is a self preservation thing but I have gone into a blind panic - is this really what we want? I KNOW it is and I KNOW if we hadn't have struggled tx we'd have had 2 or 3 kids but it just gives you SO much time to think about everything. Grrrrr. X


----------



## wolla

oh goodness me - that's me put in my place again.  Sorry to have 'fuelled any fires'.  It'll be a while before I post again - can't be pestered with all the new 'rules and reg's' - I wish you all the very best of luck

Wolla
xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Wolla come back I loved you posting you make me feel sane !!  My fire was fueled all by myself xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Wolla, whats been said?!?   What 'rules and regs'? Are you being hormotional?    XxX


----------



## wolla

Forever Hopefull said:


> Wolla, whats been said?!?  What 'rules and regs'? Are you being hormotional?    XxX


Er - maybe a bit   . Just that last post about fuelling fires was obviously aimed at me, and I had a post removed a couple of weeks ago. MUST stop taking things so personally. Get back damn hormones.

ok - I'm still here (if only to keep Hopefully feeling sane!!)


----------



## AmyBxxx

Eh? What's going on? What have i missed? X


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Wolla - You have to stay around your our buddy. I dont think anything was aimed at you my dear, I think youve just read into something too much   please stay.

Amy - Wolla has pregnancy brain already   How are you my dear??

XxX


----------



## AmyBxxx

Forever - I'm ok. 2ww doing my head in already. Wish I could just know! I don't feel pregnant and feel like it hasn't worked but we'll see! How about you chicken? How you getting on? X


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Well Amy Im pregnant...................................................... Haha only jesting (and wishing), ive not lost my sense of humour so far so im doing fine. Im just totally shattered, can hardly stay awake. Its too early for you to feel pregnant or not so dont worry your stress, ive been reading that being relaxed and   helps. Someone somewhere said that imaging the embro implanting and multiplying etc helps it to happen.   Well its worth a go I say.   thoughts here we come.   XX


----------



## AmyBxxx

Forever - I guess it's just all such a worry. I'm
Not particularly looking forward to being pregnant due to quite a nasty experience when I was before. Its a means to an end. It's all so 'wait and see' which goes against everything I normally am! 

I promise to try and be a bit more positive. I am usually Mrs Positive but I think it's been knocked out of me the last couple of months! 

I will pick up though - garden party with the girls tomorrow to watch the wedding - I love a bit of romance! Xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Amy bless you, I really dread going through such a loss such as what you experienced and I think your very strong to continue on to try and achieve your dream. I understand your anxiety of becoming pregnant. 
​


----------



## AmyBxxx

Thank you forever  xx just got to chin up and get on with it and hope it works. I know there is a lot of help out there. Love reading about all the BFPs on here too  really hope I get a bfp then a couple of day's later so do you!! Xx


----------



## LillyBee

Hi all,
where here I am nw about to start my iui with FSH shots . Period due tomorrow!. Giong through a bad patch at the moment - car broke down yesterday and the engine is broken adn unfixable whcih means we now have to try and find the money fro a new car on top of everything else - plus have been told they are selling our house (currenmtly renting a small farm,) so we have tyo move foourth tiome in 2 years!!! - and about to start treatments!! - at least it will take my mind off things.. maybe?

Lets hope  our lucks tarts to change. I found a 5 leafed clover last week so you never know!!


----------



## Keeping busy

Morning ladies,
Just a quick one to say got a   when I tested this morning. My gut reaction was it was going to be, so had kind of prepared my self, but still feeng heartbroken and DH so upset he can hardly speak. Oh well, I'm hoping my AF stays away until at least Monday so I can get in Tuesday for a day 2 scan and start again without having to skip a month.
KG - congrats on your fab news Wednesday and the details helped, gives me hope as my DH count is about 5 mil and we've both worried that's not enough for IUI.
Candle, sorry to hear your news, hope what ever path you choose works for you,
Take care all
Xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

So sorry keeping  hope you and DH are ok. Xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Well only one week in to the 2WW and I have my trusty pre AF spot on the chin and the normal teary, moody PMT so looks like I was right in knowing it would not work this time.  Now I need to decide if I should do another IUI or go for IVF and if I should change clinic as I am so fed up with them never returning messages   Sorry for the me me me post! x


----------



## shenagh1

Morning all! So sorry keepin and all those who got BFN's 

Wohoo to those who got the BFP's

Amy- how you holding out?

I have gotten most of my AF symptoms going on too spots, greasy hair a DAY after washing it, cramps uggghhh really started to think this was my month doesn't look like it now!  unfortunately its another iui after this for me as I can't afford private ivf and can still get iui on t nhs xx


----------



## KG

Keeping busy, so sorry for your bfn, sending you hugs. 5m is definitely plenty, in fact we got a previous bfp with only 2.5m!


----------



## rjmett

Wolla!!!

What was all of that about?!!! Nothing was aimed at you hun, i'm completely confused . I had a completely crazy poas obsession during my treatment and just wanted to show you something i read that helped me to stay away from the opks when i'd ran out of my hpt. I too had a huge stash of the things and managed to drive myself potty in my 2ww.

Honestly nothing was meant by it, sorry for the confussion.

Great things these hormones are aren't they!!


----------



## AmyBxxx

Sheenagh - sorry to hear it sounds like AF is rearing her witchy head  it's not too late yet though! Fingers x'd


I don't have an AF normally so I'm not really sure what pre-AF symptoms are but last night I worke up with AF type cramps and today was eating smoked salmon on salad and had to spit it out cos it just tasted too strong (it's usually my favourite!) and I am really craving milk, ice cream or cream (not good for my diet!) hope it's not AF thinking of making an appearance! 

Hope everyone else is having another good long weekend. 

KG - how are you feeling? Has the news sunk in yet? How was DH when you told him?xx


----------



## KG

Amy - how was dh? Ummm, asleep     Well, it was 5am in the morning (couldn't get back to sleep till I'd had a wee, so had to do the test then!) He did open his eyes again about 7 and ask if he'd been dreaming...


Kx


----------



## KG

Just updating again  

Stimming  
Brookie - ?

2ww    
Shenagh - OTD 3RD MAY (MY BIRTHDAY) Please be good
Kl82 - OTD ?
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Angelgirl - OTD ?
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
AmyBxxx – OTD ?
Forever hopeful – OTD 11th May
Hasina – Natural cycle

BFP      
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012

Inbetween cycles              
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Jodie K - Waiting for AF
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Olga – Awaiting review
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –

Out there somewhere??
Bubbs -
Pixielou -
dollface -
Suzdee -
Jack2009 -
Summerglory -
Kaybee - 
mo:-D -
Clairey2608 - 
Silliest Sausage –


----------



## wolla

RJmett - erm as Forever pointed out - Wolla has pregnancy brain already.  I totally over reacted - complete paranoia - I thought you were telling me to stop encouraging folk to use OPK's cos I'd said that they'd detected my bfp before an HPT.  What can I say - I'm a total    

Keeping Busy - so sorry you got a BFN - look after yourself x x 

Sheenagh & Forever - AF symptoms are very like early pg symptoms so don't count yourselves out just yet        

Wolla
xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Just back from a friends house where she was sitting drinking a bottle of champagne whilst I was sipping on water and she said god I really really hope you are not pregnant so you can start drinking, you are so boring!!!!


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey KG, Amy, sheenagh and Wolla, Thanks for your thoughts. Spent the day looking at possible holidays- our favourite past time, cheered us both up, even though we won't be booking anything it made us both smile, if we haven't got a BFP by september we will go away. 
Hopefully, sorry your friend was so insensitive, feels like lots of people are these days and makes you angry doesn't it.
Hope everyone has enjoyed their bonus day off
Xx


----------



## rjmett

wolla   I can relate   x


----------



## wolla

Hopefully - can't believe how insensitive people can be - they just don't think do they.  When my 1st cycle failed first time round it was the beginning of December and my BF said to me "well you didn't want to be pregnant over Xmas anyway did you?"  Huge hugs hun.

rjmett - thanks hun 

wow - is there really only Brookie stimming at the mo??  I've lost track of when some of you girls are testing - good luck to anyone testing this week x x x 

Wolla xx


----------



## olga74

Hi everyone, 

Just thought I'd check in.  I've being reading all the posts but seeing as I've about a 2 week wait (not really the good sort) for my AF.  Now you don't really want a day by day of that one.....

Anyway got home from work this afternoon and we got stuck into the garden.  It's needs quite a bit of money spent on it but we've better things to be doing, like IUI.  We got a breakdown of all we've spent and you know, it's all worth every penny because we're that bit closer to our BFP  

Hope everyone enjoyed the wedding today.  I think it was nice for once to have good news in the news.  Oh enjoying a glass of wine here too.  Well, I thought I should toast the happy couple.  


Anyway, I'll be reading and say a quick hello when I can, but you're never far from my thoughts, hoping for loads of great news     

Olga xx

p.s. don't be worrying about silly people saying silly things.....you know better


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Keeping - so sorry hun   , glad you've found something else to focus on.

Wolla - Mwaa  your great Hun, love ya  

AFM I'm feeling very hormonal and emotional and angry today, DH started it off this morning, then I calmed down at work (A few house calls to beautiful newborns always puts a smile on my face ) then got home and was instantally fuming at DH again as soon as I walked thru the door. Now I'm ready to murder the mother in law. I normally get on with her very well and just on the odd occasion find her annoying (mainly after she's had too many!!) but today she's just grated on me. I thunk maybe going round mid argument wasn't a great idea, but she's just been so undermining and ignorant and I just want to scream at her!! Aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhh I wished everyone would
Just  off and leave us alone to sort our own lives out sometimes, I have every right to be hormotional and irrational and I'm going to be


----------



## KG

Forever, had to laugh as your post reminded me of my day - shouting at dh, whilst MIL tiptoed round pretending to be invisible (which just made me more cross)! In fact I'm surprised I haven't had (another) lecture from MIL about how, if I'm not nicer to her darling son, he'll go (Last time she said this, a few Xmases ago, I said 'good, I'll help him pack!!!)

Kx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Haha KG, my MIL tries to get involve and referee or something, I wish shed just butt out. He sometimes hides behind her as well (not literally obviously) so annoying! I told her today I was going to send him back and wanted a refund, hahaha. Xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Lol ar your annoying MILs  made me smile.  Thank God I get on with mine, she is like me in ways.

Just want to let y all know that I am away on a long weekend break with hubby until Monday evening.  I will post and catch up with u all then.

I still have a chance of pregnancy this cycle even though cycle was cancelled, but having loads of ewcm at the mo, probably due to my multiple follies
, sorry if tmi so not in 2ww yet.  I feel sick, bloated, tired and getting uncomfortable twinges and feels like I have urine infection, bur dont believe I actually do.... strange.

Thinking of u all, BIG ((HUGS)) x


----------



## wolla

Forever - I know I shouldn't but your post did make me laugh - your 'hormotions' are practically leaping out of the laptop at me lol.  Love ya too hun x x Hope you manage to make up with DH today.

KG - laughing at your MIL tip-toeing around too while you're shouting at DH.  I think you need a medal having MIL to stay for so long - I can just about manage 2 days with mine 

Catherine - enjoy your weekend away - hope the bloating subsides soon hun

Wolla
xx


----------



## Jodie K

Just Updating...

Stimming  
Brookie - ?
Jodie K - Scan Tue 3rd May

2ww    
Shenagh - OTD 3RD MAY (MY BIRTHDAY) Please be good
Kl82 - OTD ?
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Angelgirl - OTD ?
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
AmyBxxx – OTD ?
Forever hopeful – OTD 11th May
Hasina – Natural cycle

BFP      
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012

Inbetween cycles              
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Olga – Awaiting review
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –

Out there somewhere??
Bubbs -
Pixielou -
dollface -
Suzdee -
Jack2009 -
Summerglory -
Kaybee - 
mo:-D -
Clairey2608 - 
Silliest Sausage –


----------



## shenagh1

AF arrived!!! Gutted!!


----------



## hellsbells26

Shenagh so sorry


----------



## AmyBxxx

Oh Shenagh, I'm so sorry  hope you're ok chicken.  Xxxxxxxx


----------



## BettyJ

Just did a pregnancy test - BFN. I'm gutted


----------



## sparklyme!

Sorry to all of you that have nasty AF or BFN! Thinking of you. 
hopefully - I have been niggly with my DH today , I feel like I am on a (lack of) hormonal roller coaster. I am fed up as in between cycles!!!!!!  Does anyone know if it is true that you are more fertile after a cycle? I will believe anything in the hope that it might increase the chances


----------



## AmyBxxx

Grrrrrr the 2ww is driving me mental. I keep telling myself I won't symptom
Spot but I so am. I'm not even half way through. Here is my list of things that could be ANYTHiNG! 

1) constipation

2) pain in left abdomen usually when I stand up or turn over in bed (like a stabbing pain)

3) off certain food that I normally love (main one is fish another is onion)

4) craving very sweet food that I don't normally and
Milk/cream/ice cream

5) lots of CM. TMI coming up - wearing black pants and there keeps being a lot of White. 

6) tingly nipples (not much) but also notice my boobs feel kind of heavy when I walk up or downstairs. 

I know I am probably reading something into all of these things that could be happening for any given reason. 

I'm going mad. 

A xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Shebang and BettyJ, so sorry   .
Sorry sparklyme, but I've got no idea.
I'm so fed up with pregnant people moaning, friend of mine who conceived, it would appear by just looking at her partner, has been moaning about morning sickness none stop since she got pregnant and it is making me    , all I keep thinking is you are so lucky to be being sick. Have been avoiding seeing her so i don't have to hear it but now she's got it at as her ******** status, ahhhhhhh. Sorry for the moan everyone.
Amy, I symptom spotted like mad and it drove me crazy, so I know how you feel
X x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Betty - just read your post hun. I'm so sorry  xx


----------



## hasina

*hi all first of all i wanted to say thankyou all for all ur kind words and thoughts about my tx getting abandand and what iv been through..
dont know where i would be without you ladies by my side all the way for good and bad times*

catherine hun im sooo sorry ur tx also got abandand.. hope the appointment for ivf consultation goes good for u.. wish u all the best..

missy gonna miss u soo much... 1 thing i will shorely miss and do already seeing ur post every morning when im on my way to work.. wish u all the best for the ics consultation.. i personaly think hopefully u should get bfp hear alot of bfp with ics..
do pop in and see us... and let us know how things are getting on..

wolla and kg fantastic news ladies congrats, hope the time flys away quickly soo u can see ur little bean xx
my dd is gonna be 7years old this year i really hope i get a bfp soon so she has company from a sibling..

amyb hope the 2ww isnt driving u too mad..

forever hope ur doing ok in to the 2ww.. fingers are crossed for a bfp for u..

jodie goodluck for ur scan hope those juicy follicles are juicey enough for basting soon..

shenagh i am sooo sorry hun.. lets hope u get bfp next round hun..

*hi to everyone i missed*

afm nothing really to report apart from the person that updated me on the 2ww so sweet and cute i found that.
but im afraid i know i wont get bfp.. specially when iv been trying for the last nearly 5 years naturaly..
got a wedding coming up next week aint looking foward to the fact when people start asking me whens the next one coming along. specially when dd comes up to my chest now..
i dnt like family and some friends knowing the fact i have fertility issues..

sorry to the rest of the ladies that got bfn xx


----------



## hasina

keeping busy i total understand in what u mean about ur friend. 
same here one of my friend  as well keeps moaning that she cant even step in the kitchen to cook or what so ever.. been ignooring her phone call tbh.. and i think she has relised..
shes a really close mate and the sad thing is ive been going through  this fertility issue when she was having problem  with her 1st child.. but she naturally fell pregnant at the end.. and now shes pregnant with no2..
1 thing  about fertility i really hate when friends know i have issues and they announce they are expecting but honestly happy at the same time for them.. i just dont like it when some people they do rub it in ur facexx
hope ur journey leads to bfp soon hun xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Shenagh & Betty - So sorry to hear your disappointing news   , hope you can start looking forward soon and stay  

Amy - Bless your heart, hope you don't go too   with the 2ww. I'm very relaxed about it again, I seem to get more wound up during stimming then the 2ww. I just figure what will be will be and I can't change it now so worrying is no good.

Jodie - good luck with stimming

Wolla - glad I made you laugh   me and DH are on much better terms, he's cooked for me getting in from work (bless him) I've told him that I'm at the end of my tether with his mam at the min and he has to stand by our decisions made as a couple and stand up for me more or I'll crack one day and tell the interfering c*w to butt out (don't really want it to come to that as she's not a bad MIL and don't want to fall out with her, plus I've got a temper and will prob go too far, haha) and he agreed!!!   It was a eureka moment  

Hasina - it was me that updated you to 2ww, glad u appreciated it   this forum is a god send isn't it, I feel so much more 'at peace' since finding you all. As someone said before (Amy I think?!?) it's like having an army behind you 

Hopefully - how are you today?? Xxxx

AFM - not feeling quite so positive today but not going   so far. Off to a christening tommorrow, just hoping We don't get asked the dreaded question, but I am sure we will. Send me some courage please guys 

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Just for you forever....


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Tee hee, Thanks Amy, I'll take that with me tommorrow    
XxX


----------



## Amber-Lea

Wow! Haven't been on in a while and I'm not sure how to catch up! I would like to say a big congratulations to all the lucky ladies with BFPs and a heart felt sorry to the girls who have just got BFNs (I have too, and I am not coping to well) 

I am laughing at all the MIL jokes and *****ing - nice to see I'm not the only one! God forbid we come between them and their precious boys! I wish DH would stick up for me, or even see my side, he's a real mummy's boy! It drives me mad! Sometimes I feel like jut moving away to escape her! Lol!

Well, BFN and time to start IVF. Having a month out first, I think I need to clear my head. We have also been talking about the possibility of fostering. Maybe it might be what we actually need, but scary taking the first steps! Feel nervous at the thought! 

Hope you are all well girls! I hope you all end this this rollercoaster with your BFPS very soon!
X


----------



## dollface86

Hi Girls, 

Sorry I haven't been on here in a while I took the BFN really hard and just couldn't talk about it really. Just noticed I was on the 'out there somewhere' list!

Anyway we moved on and tried again, and I'm happy to say I got my BFP last Monday! I had been spotting brown blood and it was so close to what I get when AF arrives that I thought it was a BFN and gave up hope. I did a test on OTD just incase and couldn't believe it so had to do another one! Then I did another one today... still BFP. Got a 7 wk scan on 17th May.

I'm so sorry to those who have had bad news this time. It feels now like it will never work for you but don't give up hope.

Congratulations to those who got BFPs!

dollface x


----------



## Bubblicious

Just popping in for a quick catch up.

Hello to all the newbies !

Congrats on the latest BFPs and commisserations on the BFNs .

Wishing those of you on the 2ww and stimming lots of .

We just got back from a week in the sun [we had a fantastic time ... ate far too much though ]. I have my appointment through for an initial consultation at ARGC on the 3rd June for IVF so May will be a second natural cycle for us in a row. Here's hoping we never have to go to that appointment .

Sorry, I haven't had the time to catch up on individual posts but is anyone joining me in going for an IVF consultation soon?


----------



## Missy123

So sorry for all that have got their AF or a BFN.    Don't give up.   
Congratulations to anyone who got a BFP. Hope all goes well and you have a H & H pregnancy.   
catherine - I see you are on your 2ww did you go against clinics advice    and do bms anyway, i would have.   
bubblicious - We are waiting for a consultation for ICSI so we could be buddies again unless you get a BFP in the meantime.   
Hasina - Sorry you are going to miss my early morning post but just to let you know i am still here and reading and waiting for you girls to get your BFP's!    xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Just updating:

Stimming  
Brookie - ?
Jodie K - Scan Tue 3rd May

2ww    
Shenagh - OTD 3RD MAY (MY BIRTHDAY) Please be good
Kl82 - OTD ?
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Angelgirl - OTD ?
AmyBxxx – OTD 9th May
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever hopeful – OTD 11th May
Hasina – Natural cycle

BFP      
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012

Inbetween cycles              
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Olga – Awaiting review
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –

Out there somewhere??
Bubbs -
Pixielou -
dollface -
Suzdee -
Jack2009 -
Summerglory -
Kaybee - 
mo:-D -
Clairey2608 - 
Silliest Sausage –


----------



## aimees

Hello ladies, just popping on, I've been away all week camping in Devon which was lush, great weather and beautiful beaches. 

Amy - thanks for changing my status, I couldn't face doing it so v grateful to you

Bubbs - I am starting IVF this month if all goes to plan. Got an appt with my consultant on Tuesday and will discuss timings then. Great news that you have managed to get an appt with the ARGC, their results are amazing. You will get your well deserved bfp I'm sure. 

Been laughing at all the MIL jokes. My MIL is such a control freak, we took her on holiday last year and she was constantly trying to tell me what to do, even what side of the street to walk on and so on. Drove me nuts and in the end I just did the opposite of everything she said LOL. Was childish I know, and I felt like I was just making things worse, but I can't stand it when people tell me what to do (I'm enough of a control freak of my own affairs, I don't need someone else doing that thanks!!). Anyway I do love her all the same, she just drives me nuts. 

X


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hi Aimes,

Good to hear from you - it wasn't me who updated your status - must have been one of the. Other thoughtful ladies on here - what would we do without them?! Xx

I am going potty on the 2ww. I can't focus on anything. I'm not even a week in yet. I wouldn't have any symptoms until implantation an even though I KNOW that I can't stop it. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

KG Or any other of the BFP ladies - when did you start spotting your symptoms and what were they? I keep having internal conversations with myself 'it won't have worked' 'but it could' etc etc.  

Hope everyone's enjoying the weekend. Xx


----------



## KG

Amy, hun, the symptoms are something and nothing - you can get the same feeling from your trigger injection, from AF on its way or from bfp and you can drive yourself mad trying to guess which is which. Apparently implantation doesn't happen until 6-12 days after ovulation and then it would take a few days after that for hormone levels to rise to where they give you symptoms, so I think you have to be well into the second week of 2ww to really spot anything. I couldn't think about anything else in any of my 2ww either, so know how you feel and sending you big hugs.

Love to everyone else, we're not at home at the mo and dh is demanding his laptop back. Will catch up tomorrow.

Kxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hasina, I'm so glad I'm not the only one who gets upset by it. We haven't told many people about our situation but do think those people who know should be sensitive. Not long back one of my closet friends who started trying the month after we did and conceived straight away text me about a dream she had had in which DH and I had been to see her with our friends baby, I was so upset and couldn't believe she would be so insensitive, still can't really. Perhaps some people just don't understand what it's like. 

Forever, I really hope the christening was ok today.

Aimees, glad you liked beautiful Devon, I feel lucky to live here, good luck with IVF.

Amy B, hope you are holding up ok and try not to symptom spot to much

As for me, AF has arrived so going to ring clinic on Tuesday. They normally want to scan on day 2 and for you to start injecting on day 2.  Normally wou,d be fine but as tomorrow is a bank holiday, i won't be able to get in for a scan until day 3. Hoping that it won't be a problem as I want to get the next  cycle underway Asap.
Enjoy the bank holiday everyone
X x


----------



## dollface86

AmyB - I started spotting very dark brown, just like beginning of AF, 2 days before OTD. Did a first response test - BFN. Got BFP on OTD (26/4) but kept small amounts of the same dark brown stuff until yesterday! Tested again today and still BFP... my MIL is a midwife and she thinks it may have been part implantation and part where the iui may have nicked my cervix and as it softens for pregnancy its just releasing the dead blood. Seems to have stopped now but was terrifying. I think as long as it's not bright red it's not something to worry about. Try to relax, good luck    

updating:

Stimming  
Brookie - ?
Jodie K - Scan Tue 3rd May

2ww    
Shenagh - OTD 3RD MAY (MY BIRTHDAY) Please be good
Kl82 - OTD ?
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Angelgirl - OTD ?
AmyBxxx – OTD 9th May
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever hopeful – OTD 11th May
Hasina – Natural cycle

BFP      
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12

Inbetween cycles              
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Olga – Awaiting review
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –

Out there somewhere??
Bubbs -
Pixielou -
Suzdee -
Jack2009 -
Summerglory -
Kaybee - 
mo:-D -
Clairey2608 - 
Silliest Sausage –


----------



## lynn1303

Hey girlies. Just thought I'd check in. I'm on my phone so apologies for any typos. I finished the provera tonight so expecting af on Wednesday or thereabouts. Then my first iui journey can commence. I've got my clomid 50 to start on cd2. The clinic will give me injection equipment when I phone. I've to take gonal f 75 on cd. 5,7&9. I think. Will know more when it begins properly nxt week. Woo hoo. Hope u all r doing well.  Xxxxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi all 

Big Hugs to those who have had BFNs -    for next cycle

Congrats to everyone who has got a BFP hope you all have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Missy - forgot to say the other day - good luck with ICSI - hopefully your BFP isn't too far away. 

Bubbs, AimeeS and AmberLea - Good luck with the part of your journey too Looking forward to reading of your BFPs soon.   

AmyB - praying that the rest of the 2ww flies by.

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all enjoying the long weekend.

Hels


----------



## Poppets Mammy

This is a me post girls. Apologies, I hope your all well  

Well christening was OK, lots of cute kiddies to brood over, it just those bloody questions of 'when are you going to have kids' Arghhhhh. Me and DH just smiled and didn't answer, it was so obvious we weren't saying something but tough!
Anyway my main regret is what followed the christening. I was very hormonal and angry yesterday for some reason ( prehaps unconscious fears of the christening or something) but poor DH got the brunt of it, I was such a cow, I hate being like that coz I hate being nasty to him but it just needs to come out as well. Anyway when we got back from christening I just snapped. The whether was amazing and I've not really had a chance to enjoy it as been DIYing and working etc so though, sod everything I'm going to the pub. Took a small fortune from cash point and went to local pub, sat in beer garden with DH and drank till I wasn't quite as angry with the world. I was legless very quickly as nit used to it, but down the wine went and out came the tabs. I knew I'd regret it but I feel so guilty this morning, I'm such a bad lady misbehaving while on 2ww!! DH has tried to comfort me and said any emby will be in limbo at the min and won't of implanted yet so they'll be fine and won't of gotten any bad toxins or alcohol   I still feel so bad though and really guilty, I'm sorry if I've offended anyone as you all try so hard to eat and drink well and look after yourself while having TX and I've just acted so selfishly. I'm so annoyed with my self, thankfully the smoking hasn't encouraged me and DH to take it up again as we both can't breath this morning and didn't really enjoy it last night anyway. Am I a horrible person?? Do you think my Emby will be OK??


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Hey forever buddy.  I'm so sorry to hear about yesterday and your stress levels getting to you    We know that in an ideal world we shouldn't drink, smoke, eat bad things etc etc but if it was an ideal world then we wouldn't be in this awful situation we all find ourselves in. You have only just been basted so your little embie won't of implanted yet so won't be getting the brunt of your pub meltdown!  I know its easier said than done but try not to feel guilty and go back to your normal chilled self, thats what the little embie needs!
Thinking of you xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

ahhh Forever, hope you're OK. You're gonna just have to draw a line under this and try to focus on the next couple of weeks. It's so difficult - I am finding it quite hard to even eat healthily - never mind all the rest! Sometimes life just gets in the way of our best made plans.   I'm sure everything will be OK. xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Oh Forever, big hugs  . stop stressing about it, it's happened and you can't change it. It's so hard when you are trying to be perfect and the pressure just becomes to much. I think the whole fertility thing puts loads of pressure on us and are partners, theres the running to and from clinics for scans, injecting and all the emotional stuff that comes with wanting a baby so much it hurts, plus all the extra hormones that play havoc with how you are feeling. Hope your ok, look after yourself 
X x


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Thanks for being so understanding guys, I really feel like I had let you all down and I'm sorry for that. But your right, it's done now so I'll just have to try and move on  
On the bright side me and DH are on better terms, he said it was good to see his wife yesterday and was wondering where she had gone   just when I thought I was being dead chilled and 'normal' obviously not! It's a shame it took lots of wine to bring me out of the   me but hey I'm thankful it has. We've had a laugh together for a change. We dragged my parents round to help finish the DIY and it's finally done, thank god!! What a relief to have that over with and it looks great  
I'm going to hairdressers in the morning and literally spending the whole day (and bank account by the sounds of it GULP   ) for preparations for creating the new me. Getting my hair colour stripped and starting a fresh with new colour and style, fresh healthy diet starts tommorrow, and I must do some exercise to tame the wobbly bits   It's a new happier healthier me for the summer.
Hope everyone is OK, will catch up with personals tommorrow. Sorry to hear about some BFN's  , go have yourselves a guilt free indulgent to treat yourselves and clear your minds  
Hopefully and Amy, I hope my cycle buddies have had a good weekend and have been less loopy than me   Thanks for your support, you's are my rock  

XxX


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Er forever I hate to rain on your parade but isn't hair stripping and coulouring out during the 2ww too??  I hope I'm not walking round with grey roots for no reason!! xx


----------



## lynn1303

awww forever!!!  don't be too tough on yourself!!!  Think of all those women who smoke drink and do whatever through the pregnancy and some people don't even realise they are pregnant until they are 3 or 4 months gone!!  I'm sure everything will be fine.  when is you OTD? You might even find that all that chilling and relaxing will have done you the world of good.  

I'm sorry you and DH are having trouble, My DH and I have been having problems too.  This experience just puts a massive strain on the relationship but hopefully it'll all be worth it.  Ive found its important to make time for each other.

Hope you feel better soon!!!!!!  

Lynn
xxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Why no that's a whole load of collywobble, you just have to make sure you well hydrated and in an airy room so that the chemicals don't make you feel faint or wobbly but that's everyone, not just ppl on 2ww or pregnant. The only risk of dying hair with lots of hormones in your system is that you can't guarantee the final colour to be accurate. I've looked into this alot as I get asked the question all the time. I've not comes across any reliable evidence to say otherwise. xx

Lynn - Thanks very much for your kind words   xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Oh LOL this message board does make me giggle sometimes. 

Forever - I'm getting back onto my diet properly tomorrow too. 8 weeks til I visit my family down south - can't wait and want to feel fit & healthy. I completely lost it over last few weeks. I couldn't seem to get into a routine with all the injections/hosp appts etc. At least if this cycle doesn't work at least I'd know what to expect next time. 

Anyway...off to have a cup of decaf tea (how good am I?!) have written a 'healthy' shopping list so now just watching hotel inspector and trying not to think about only 7 sleeps til OTD!! 

A xx


----------



## lynn1303

Good luck Amy finges and toes crossed for your BFP nxt week!!!!!


----------



## AmyBxxx

Morning ladies,

Hope you're all well. I'm not looking forward to going back to work after the long weekend off but sadly I did not win the lotto, so needs must! 

Is there anyone testing this week? If so - good luck  hood like for anyone basting and to all the stimmers/scanners too  

A. Xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

To anyone tempted to test early don't do it!!!  I thought I had the genius idea of taking an early HPT to see if it was negative so I would know the HCG was out of my system.  Of course bad idea as now there is the faintest of lines which means it is purely the post IUI HCG shot showing up and now I will be constantly testing to see if the line gets lighter or darker     Still spotty and feel AF is on her way.  Why oh why do we (I!) do these silly things!


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hopefully - I am so tempted. 

I feel like AF is on the way and I know testing early is not accurate but I feel like I want to do it. I am constantly knocker checking for signs of any spotting. 

How do you know the faint line isn't a faint bfp? I donnot get all of the science behind it!!x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Obviously I didn't mean knocker checking - I meant knicker checking LOL. Xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Oh Amy the knocker checking had me laughing out loud for the first time in weeks!!  Funnily enough I have been knocker checking (as well as everything else) as my boobs are so heavy and veiny!

Defo the HCG jab making the line as apprently it takes 10 days to get out of your system  and its only been 4.  I took the first response test which picks up in the tinsiest bit of hcg.  Not sure why I did it but I seem to have an uncontrolable urge to pee on any stick on see


----------



## wolla

Amy - omg I just nearly wet myself when I read your 'knocker checking' lol

Hopefully - could be either couldn't it?  Did you get a negative opk/hpt after you'd had your 2nd HCG shot?  you were testing regularly to see when it was out of your system weren't you? I'd wait a couple of days at least before you're tempted to test again, as you're only 11 days past basting now (I know I'm a fine one to talk - total pee-stick addict lol)  as for your spots - I've been spotty since BFP and am not normally - and still get AF like cramps so don't count yourself out yet lady x x x 

Hi to everyone else - have been reading, but not much time for personals - am thinking of you all though 

Wolla
xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

LOL ladies, I am laughing to myself at work trying to sneak messages but laughed so much I snorted which made me laugh even more. Lol. Roll on 4pm!x


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Hi Wolla in anser to your question I have just gone and done an OPK and the line on that is very faint.  However the FR HPT picks up on a tiny bit of HCG so still non the wiser!  Luckily I have now run out of sticks to wee on, however I am going to the park with the dog now so who knows I may find some sticks there     
Still don't think it has worked and already planning what to do next but at least I am keeping myself amused!

Hope all is going well with you. Selfishly of course I am glad to hear you are spotty and have cramps but hope you start to bloom soon xxx


----------



## wolla

oh now I have visions of you in the park lol.  All well with me thanks - although the pee stick madness doesn't stop with a BFP - I swear that today's is the last one I'm doing!!!  Am glad my spots please you ;-) - Enjoy your walk.


----------



## Missy123

sorry just had to pop in and say you ladies are absolutely    but you made me    and i love you for it!    xx

hopefullyvsoon - If you do get an urge at the park with all the sticks around please be ladylike about it!


----------



## hellsbells26

Ha ha you nutters!


----------



## charlie321

Just want to wish the ladies in waiting luck   . Got my fingers crossed for you and will keep an eye out for those bfps.

LOL Amy! I'm knocker *and* knicker checking all the time!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## lynn1303

i think we will all be knicker and knocker checking when the time comes.  thanks for the advice amy!!!! lol

i think we all go a bit   but there is nothing wrong with that!! lol  

hopefully when is your OTD? i don't know how u manage to co with the 2ww i'm going nuts just waiting on af (who should put an appearance in this week) to show up so we can get started - i'm a bit concerned about getting the time off work i need to - even though they all know what it is for i don't want people to feel resentful that i should be at work and im not - oh the drama!!


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

lynn1303  My OTD isn't till the 10th which is almost a 3ww, its no wonder I am going   
Waiting for AF seems like forever too.  You missed my AF   I spent 9 hours on rollercoasters to bring it on.  OMG I really am nutts!

Best of luck xx


----------



## KG

Hee hee, you ladies have made me giggle this afternoon. Knockers and knickers all checked on a regular basis here too!

Love to all you ladies going a bit mad on the 2/3ww!

Kx


----------



## Bubblicious

Aimees, how did the consultation go today?

Missy, Aimees ... are you planning on sticking around here or moving on to a different thread?  It kind of feels like home here.  Hi ladies  !


----------



## AmyBxxx

Feel like AF is on the way now. Spotty, sore knockers (lol), headache and REALLY bloated. 

Have ordered a pizza but don't really feel like it. Just so tired I can't be bothered to do anything else! 

AF usually turns up over night for me so we'll see. 

Hope you're all ok hopefully did you stay away from the sticks?? Lol. 

When AF does turn up I am having the hottest bath and biggest glass of wine I can find! 

A xx


----------



## lynn1303

Hopefully. How come yours is nearly a 3ww. Could u not test at home after 2 weeks and get an accurate result? I was at Blackpool last week so I'm all rollarcoastered out my face lol. 
I find all the waiting about to be killer I had to wait til I was referred then I had to wait to loose weight then I had to wait for af for to start clomid then after months of that not working then had to ironically wait 9 months for the iui waiting list. No wonder when we actually get some treatment we all go a tad crazy and that's before all the hormones are injected!! Oh to be a woman!!!!!! 

Amy. Af might not arrive. This could be ur cycle!!! Fingers crossed. X

Bigs hugs girlies.


Xxxx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Hey AmyB I have had sore boobs, massive spots and really feel like AF is on the way for days now.  In bed as I type curled up with AF pains so know exactly how you feel.  In fact I was just saying exactly the same as you, big glass/bottle of wine and hot bubble bath will be exactly what I will do.
Managed to stay away from the sticks, bumped into a friend instead who took one look at me and asked if I was pregnant, arrrggghhh I am sooooooooooooo bloated!!


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

lynn - my clinic give 2 extra HCG injections instead of pessaries which means I have to wait 18 days to get a real result (rather than my lovely false positive today!).

xx


----------



## lynn1303

Aw hopefully. That's rotten. Well only a week to go to continue making urself crazy until u know for sure!! Lol. I didn't know there were pessaries used. I'm sure ill soon find all these things out when my iui eventually begins!! Xxxx


----------



## aimees

Bubbs thanks for remembering, that's really kind of you. My appointment went well, and I start downregging in about 3 weeks. I'm going to be on the IVF threads but I visit this thread every day anyway as it's my favourite. I don't contribute as much because it's for IUI ladies, but I am reading it all! Amy, LOL at your knocker checking. I also prod mine so much they end up hurting and then I think maybe I have sore boobs and it's a good sign...!

Ladies, think I am a bit hormotional  I got into a bit of a panic as I could feel these big lumps on my cervix (I have to stick progesterone pessaries right up there). I basically convinced myself I had cancer and was in tears and thought it was the end. DH thought I was being a bit melo-dramatic. The doc today said they were called nabothian cysts and totally benign. I guess that is not too crazy, considering I could feel _something _up there. However a few days ago I really did go a bit gaga when I saw a mole on my temple that I thought was new and a bit dodgy looking. Convinced myself it was skin cancer and started googling it and freaking out. Anyway I took a shower and when I checked it again it had disappeared!  was probably a pen mark or something!!! DH thinks I've got a bit tonto 

hopefully -  step away from the sticks!! If you feel you need to pee on something, cut out piece of cardboard, draw two lines on it and pee on that!! And I'll be watching you over the next few days, those signs sound good.

Xx


----------



## wolla

Aimees & Bubbs - good to still see you popping in on here - I know what you mean - I'm reluctant to leave these lovely ladies too, and have to keep popping back and joining in lol.  Aimees - glad appointment went well & good luck for your cycle.  Lol at your 'skin cancer' scare 

Wolla
x


----------



## Missy123

bubblicious - This does feel like home and i read everyday hoping to see a BFP but like aimees said it's for IUI so i don't post much unless i can't stop myself!
I have popped on the ICSI site to say hello but i haven't got anything to say there yet as i'm still waiting for my appointment. 
Good luck ladies     thinking of you all.


----------



## lynn1303

hey girlies, it's hard to get to know people on new threads and the people there usually already have people that they like to talk to.  I'm new to here so I kind of know how you feel.  I find it hard to get to know new people, but what i've been doing is reading the posts and offering my opinion or support and posting any relevant news on my behalf and i hope to get to know the girlies that way.  But with anything i think it just takes time - but there are no rules to say you can't post on the ii site now surely that you are going through ivf.  You have all been through iui and can still over some sound solid advice to all the newbies out there like me who haven't got a clue of whats ahead!!

xxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Wolla have you noticed that since we don't post much now no-one seems to be updating the list! They just can't seem to manage without us!   

Jodie how did your scan go yesterday and are you stimming alone as you are the only one on the list.


----------



## AmyBxxx

Well ladiepoos,

Just thought I'd pop my head round the door and wave at y'all!! 

I think the 2ww is driving me bananas! I've decided I am going to test early. OTD is Monday but I am testing Sunday, then Monday - just because! Might change my mind and not yet! 

Still no AF. Hope and pray it stays that way! 

Hope you're all ok. 

A. Xx


----------



## KG

Hi ladies, I'm still lurking around here, waiting to see some more ladies get their bfp! 

There seem to be a lot of you moving onto IVF/ICSI and I noticed there's a little used thread in the IUI area for 'IUI girls turned IVF' perhaps you ladies ought to resurrect it? ( as well as, not instead of here!) at least then the rest of us would know where to keep an eye on you!!

Amy, you're more than half way there, hang on in there. At that point, I started counting 'sleeps' to test day and ticking the days off mentally... 

How's everyone else doing?

Kx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

AmyB step away from the pee sticks   !!  Seriously it makes you even more   testing early.  I have been so miserable today because my lovely faint line has now completely disappeared (false positive due to trigger shot).  Bloating has gone down today and AF cramps gone so expecting AF tomorrow.  Weirdly not too stressed as just want to go again


----------



## lynn1303

Whats stimmng? i'm that daft i even goggled it and still can't find the meaning!!!!

i'm a dafty!!! lol


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Lynn stimming is the drugs you take during your cycle to stimulate your bits to grow some lovely big fat follies!


----------



## lynn1303

as in the gonal f injections??


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

yep those are the ones!


----------



## Keeping busy

Ha ha ha ha ha,      
I have been laughing for the last 15 minutes, more than I have laughed in 4 weeks, knocker and knicker checking - tick, did that, visions of peeing on sticks either in parks or on cardboard - luckily, didn't get the urge to do that. Thanks for making me smile ladies. I was at a meeting today, and they asked us what had made us smile and warmed our hearts recently. I sat their thinking nothing, a big fat nothing, sometimes feels like there is nothing to smile about when your going through this, and then I read all your fab comments and it really made me smile. Can you imagine if I'd read it all before I went to my meeting and announced that knocker and knicker checking had made me smile, everyone would have thought I'm completely crazy!  . Bank holiday manged not to ruin my cycle plans, and despite my BFN on Friday and AV arriving Sunday, I was able to get in for a scan and pick up extra meds yesterday and am now stimming away. I was scanned on day 3 of my cycle and without any meds already had 2 10 mm fols. Bit worried there gonna get to big, but they've adjusted my stims so that I am scanned again Monday and should be basted Wednesday (my birthday), makes for a short cycle. 
Hope everyone is ok.
I am going to attempt to update the list now, but might not succeed.
Take care lovely ladies

xxxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Stimming  
Brookie - ?
Jodie K - Scan Tue 3rd May
Keeping Busy

2ww    
Shenagh - OTD 3RD MAY (MY BIRTHDAY) Please be good
Kl82 - OTD ?
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Angelgirl - OTD ?
AmyBxxx – OTD 9th May
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever hopeful – OTD 11th May
Hasina – Natural cycle

BFP      
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12

Inbetween cycles              
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Olga – Awaiting review
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –

Out there somewhere??
Bubbs -
Pixielou -
Suzdee -
Jack2009 -
Summerglory -
Kaybee - 
mo:-D -
Clairey2608 - 
Silliest Sausage –


----------



## lynn1303

i'm a dafty!! lol  well af should be here tonight or tomorrow if it plays ball then hopefully i'll be stimming by nxt week!!!! but when has the   ever played ball? 

xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

I'm sure it will work out Lynn. Do your clinic scan before you start stimming? You've waited such a long time, are you feeling excited to be moving forward with everything?


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies  & welcome Lynn, 

Just a quick hello, still waiting on AF, got new prescription for Clomid and Menupor.  How I didn't slice myself open practicing with the liquid I'll never know.  Then the chemist isn't sure 'if her supplier will have the needles' - I'm thinking check with another one.  

I've been keeping up with everyone, just no posts - my life is just work, gardening and waiting on my AF. I think I've another week to go.  But between knickers, knockers and ladies peeing in the park my DH thinks we're all       I'm a bit snappy tonight cause I'm tired and came home to the smell of dinner thru the house - and not one I even liked.  But haven't being sleeping - having the weirdest dreams from electric bills to bondage - nope I've no idea why.......

Anyway hope all's well with you ladies, Amy only a few more days to go and I think you've done fantastic hanging on til now.

How are you ladies with our BFP doing - hope the early stages are being kind to you   

Anyway I'm going to light smelly candles and annoy himself, 

Catch up with you all soon xx


----------



## Jodie K

Missy - thanks for asking after me   Nothing really growing at the scan, biggest follie was 10mm, consultant said lots of maybe's, so back for another scan on Friday, hopefully just one or two will start to lead  . I've even updated the list, but yeah we do need you and Wolla to look after us!!   How are you doing at the minute? xx

Shenagh - Happy Birthday for yesterday - hope you had a nice day!!   xx

Stimming  
Brookie - ?
Jodie K - Scan Fri 6th May
Keeping Busy

2ww    
Shenagh - OTD 3RD MAY (MY BIRTHDAY) Please be good
Kl82 - OTD ?
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Angelgirl - OTD ?
AmyBxxx – OTD 9th May
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever hopeful – OTD 11th May
Hasina – Natural cycle

BFP      
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12

Inbetween cycles              
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Olga – Awaiting review
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –

Out there somewhere??
Bubbs -
Pixielou -
Suzdee -
Jack2009 -
Summerglory -
Kaybee - 
mo:-D -
Clairey2608 - 
Silliest Sausage –


----------



## AmyBxxx

Just had to share this with the only people in the world who will feel my pain (that's you)

Since lunch time I have been SO excited because my nipples seem to have been more sensitive - almost 'prickly'. I kept going to the loo and giving them a grab to make sure they still were. It was more one side than the other. 

Anyway, after a very long day I've finally got home and ready to have a shower when I realised the reason for my sore nipple ....

...I had dropped a corner of my ryvita right down my top at lunch time and it was in the cup of my bra!!!!!!!!!!! 


Gutted. Back to the symptom spotting drawing board..


----------



## olga74

Amy thanks for the laugh - yeap something I'd end up doing too....


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Ladies, sorry for being a bit quite on here, I am still following everyone.

Amy -      That's so funny, I love it. Your posts always make me smile    

Love to you all    

XxX


----------



## lynn1303

hi keeping busy, I'm absolutely ecstatic about my treatment getting started properly!!! I've to start clomid on cd2 and the injections on CD5 they have just said they will scan me routinely throughout they just haven't specified on which cycle days.

Hi Olga I'll say a prayer for your AF as well as mine!!!  Although the bondage dreams made me laugh - maybe you should try it!!! lol

Aw Amy you're a maddie - i'm laughing tears here!!!!!!!


----------



## olga74

Lynn the problem with that one was I woke up with the fright when my mother walked in on us and I was trying to hide under the duvet. Took a few minutes to go back to sleep!!!  And waiting for our AFs is a total pain - when we don't want it there it is and now look at the pair of us.  Hope we're close enough and we'll be cycle buddies


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Hey forever, how are you buddy?  Hows the new hair?  I'm torn between wanting it to look gorgeous and wanting it to of gone a funny colour as you are full of pregnancy hormones! xx


----------



## Mee Mee

Hi Ladies. I have been advised to post here to see if you lovely people have any advice/thoughts so here goes:

We have done 3 lots of IVF over last 18 months. Had a BFP but ended up with a miscarriage around 8 weeks. Consultant has advised us to try mild ivf next time probably with clomid. My question to anyone who can help/advise is do you think it is worth trying IUI with clomid (which I think we can get done on NHS) to see how I respond to clomid before we pay out another £3000+ for a 4th ivf attempt? We went straight to ivf as consultant recommended this even though I do have 1 tube remaining after surgery that is open. At the time I didn't know half as much as I do now so didn't even think to question his advice.

Thanks in advance x


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Hi mee mee. My personal opinion having had IVF and IUI would be IVF however if you can have a NHS cycle of IUI then I would say that has to be worth a shot!  Best of luck xx


----------



## Missy123

mee mee - I'm starting ICSI soon as i haven't had any luck with IUI but if you can get a free go then you have nothing to lose!
At least you will see how you respond before forking out for IVF again, that's why i tried IUI first so the clinic knows how i will respond hopefully and of course hoping for a BFP. 
It's worth a try, good luck.


----------



## JSue

hello ladies

Have ben advised to move my message to this thread  

hope somebody out there can answer some questions i have    Had 2nd unstimulated iui last wed, and really not feeling confident at all.  I'm convinced i ovulated on tues last wk had all the symptoms, and then on the wed they had started to go a bit, had iui at 11am.  Last month I had neg opk in the morn an pos in the aft (sun) rang clinic early next day and they told me to come in that aft for basting, out of curousity i did another test mon morn and it was neg.  I didnt tell clinic as i thought they might cancel and just so desperately wanted everything to start.  Got a BFN first iui and i started worrying about lh surge not being very long so rang clinic and told them, first nurse spoke to said she couldnt understand why that would happen and suggested i ring the helpline number in the opk pack for advice!  Wasn't impressed so rang back later and spoke to another nurse who suggested I go into clinic for blood test every morning prior to ovulation next month, which i felt much happier about.  So me an DP made the 2hr round trip every morn for a blood test before work for 6 days, then last mon they rang me in aft an said it had started to surge but wasnt quite there yet, next days was a pos lh surge so went on wed as i said before (sorry hope this all makes sense!!)  but i really feel that i ovulated on the tues and the pos lh surge would of been mon aft, I just don't know.  Any advice?

Also I'm going to be 39 soon, my amh level was 7.2 and am really worried that ive missed the boat so to speak and left trying for a baby too late    Is there any chance f me getting a BFP on natural iui with a low amh?  I've read soooo much about low amh levels and quality of eggs plus amount left really not being very positive.  we spoke to a doctor at clinic last wk and she has said to start fertility drugs for next iui if not pregnant this time.  Will fertility drugs increase our chances a lot? Do they help with quality of eggs?

Sorry to ramble on but I've got so many questions and worries, I'm trying to stay positive in this 2ww but not doing very well at it!  We have to pay privately for this treatment and we will have to stop after 4th attempt because of finances so want everything to be perfect each time.  (as we all do!) just sometimes feel the clinic being a bit hit and miss.

Anyway good luck to everybody and thanks for taking the time to read my rant!! xx


----------



## Missy123

Hi Jsue welcome and i'm sure you will get lots of help and advice here. Good luck with this cycle i'm sure the timings are fine as they say 24-36 hrs after positive surge. 
Medicated IUI won't help with the egg quality as far as i know but will help with the timing if you use a trigger jab to make ovulation happen which i have had but clinics do insem at different times anywhere between 24 to 40 hours after. I'm sure you haven't missed the boat as some have had a BFP with lower amh and older than you so i wouldn't panic just yet!


----------



## lynn1303

hi girlies

well af arrived this morning - i figured as much as i was awake most of night with tummy cramps and backache, i feel as if there is a samuri warrior in my insides going mental.  i've to start clomid 50mg tomorrow until day 6.  and gonal f 75iu injections on mon wed and fri.  i don't get scanned until mon 16th may then we'll see how we get on.

Hi Olga I hope i really hope we could be cycle buddies that would be nice!! 

mee mee and jsue  this is my first round of iui and i'm not really sure whats going on with me never mind offer any advice to anyone else.  what i can say is everyone on here is great and there will be someone that will be able to answer your questions.  good luck.  xxxxxxx


----------



## aimees

Amy -    at your ryvita nipple! I think that's better than my pen mark/skin cancer scare. For the record, I have also dropped a bit of ryvita down my bra in the past, it scratches like mad. You must have been in seventh heaven thinking it was signs. Hopefully you will get some proper signs soon, however as I'm led to believe by lots of ladies who have gotten pg, no signs is also fine xx


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

well still no AF, was at acupuncture this afternoon and I feel shattered.  Was up walking the floors at 4am so took a couple of days off, try and get some sort of routine going again.  

Lynn - good that your AF arrived,  it's all go now.  I'm probably going to be a week behind you fx...I'm on the same regime as you only using Menupor.  I used Gonal-f last cycle (the pen) and it wasn't too bad.  DH did most of the injections and the trick I found was to pinch the area you're injecting into and take a deep breath as they're injecting you.  If you're doing it yourself the breath thing doesn't work quite as well, but the pinch does.  I did all mine on my stomach (well the sides of it).  Poor DH had a fit one morning when he saw a bruise, which was almost black, but wasn't sore at all, just a small bleed.  Doesn't help my pale (read - milk bottle) skin shows each and every mark!! I'm no expert but if I can give you any info, just ask away.

Anyway off to the estates management committee meeting, the excitement of it all, 

Catch up soon, xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Somebody stop me. 

I am 10dpo and have just bought pregnancy tests. I am
So tempted to test early. Please talk some sense into me...


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

AmyB STOP NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I took one on tues (false positive due to hcg boost)
I took one on Wed negative so figure hcg gone
I took different brand today positive
Took yet another brand to confirm and that was negative!!!!

Someone pointedout on another thread that the brand I used this morning always give false positives so now I'm really depressed and feel like crying.  I knew it hadn't worked but the silly tests got my hopes up.

Seriously DO NOT TEST EARLY!!!!! xxx


----------



## olga74

Amy I'm with hopefully on this one -      stay away from the sticks.  Quickly do something else, or drink so much water that you can't have a proper sample


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hopefully Its driving me mad though 

What brand I've got the ones with words in the window...


----------



## AmyBxxx

Oh girls, 

What would I do without you? Thank you olga and hopefully I will resist in the morning xxxxxxx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

AmyB I got a + with FR then a - with FR then a + clearblue and a - boots one!

Seriously try and resist.  I am a fine one to talk as I can't resist at all.  I still have the 3 positive tests from 11 years ago so I'm obviously a pee stick obsessive!!


----------



## KG

Amy, put the pee sticks soemwhere difficult to get to (or get dh to hide them) then as soon as you wake up in the morning go straight to the bathroom for a wee before you are awake enough to think about whether you want to test or not. I can't tell you the number of mornings I was awake at 5 wanting to test, but as soon as that first wee of the day is done, I could put off testing until the next day.

hopefully, the pee stick results mean nothing, hun, you're no better or worse off than before. I know you have always had your doubts about the success of this cycle, but I am keeping up the PMA here on your behalf.

Kx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Good evening my lovely ladies  

Mee Mee – Welcome, it’s a difficult decision. I personally would have as many goes as I could/or wanted to at the least cost. But that’s just me, it’s an individual choice. But if you’ve got the option of trying something less invasive and cheaper then give it a try, it would do no harm?!?  

JSue – Welcome, your post was a little confusion but from what I understood you’re worried about timings? U’ll soon find out that we all worry about timings and we all have different treatment and procedures as every clinic has different policies. If you think you’ve ovulated Tue and had basting Wed which I’m sure that’s fine, try not to worry, there’s nothing you can do about it now anyway Hun.  In regards to starting stimulants I believe they increase your follicle growth making them bigger, quicker, and more. I think not all follicles contain eggs and that’s why they aim for a follicle to be a certain size to try and ensure there’s an egg in it, don’t think they can monitor or change the egg quality with IUI, I think with IVF they know exactly as they take the egg out the follicle (if there is one) and look at it. Not a technical explanation but I hope it helps.  P.s you have not ‘missed the boat’, look positive and forward, request an appointment with your consultant and bombard them with all your questions and worries, they’ll have answers for you. Good luck.

Missy, Bubbs, Hasina, Wolla, Catherine –   How are you?? Hello to anyone I’ve missed.

Lynn – Wohooooooooo Im glad AF has arrived promptly and you can get started. It feels like forever when your waiting for it and is so frustrating. You’re on similar Tx to me, I take clomid 50mg day 2-6 and start injecting day 7 but with 50iu puregeon. I have scans from day 8, when’s your first scan? Feel free to update the list and add yourself to stimming  

Hopefully – I’m annoyed with my hairdresser, she’s my usual hairdresser but was miserable as sin and clearly not interested in what she was doing, she’s not listened to what I wanted and just made it all up basically. Thankfully my hair is a ‘normal’ hair colour, just not how I wanted it. Grrrrrrrr   I’m going back in two weeks to get it how I want it, she’s got one more chance then I’m going elsewhere, it was so out of character of her. Plus she is 20weeks pregnant and persisted to talk about that and ask me pregnancy questions and then moved onto the ‘when will you have kids’ questions and went on and on and on!! We got married two months apart from each other so she is clearly one of these naive ppl who thinks everyone gets married and falls pregnant easily and soon after and lives happily ever after. Arghhhhhhhhhhhh!  
How are you doing, have you put the pee sticks away yet?? Any signs yet?

Amy – STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS!!   You will deff just drive yourself insane testing and re-testing and not believe the results either way. Wait until you know for sure the result will be accurate. Learn from others mistakes, you’re doing so well and don’t have much longer to go. Stay calm and positive. My pee sticks arrived today as well and they are in my bathroom cabinet with all my other pee sticks. I’ve got lots of NHS ones and just bought two CB digital ones. I’ve never used a brand before. Is it the CB that has a bad rep for false positives??

Well I am feeling truely hormonal and angry for no real reason and of course poor DH is getting it all in the neck AGAIN. I really hate myself sometimes


----------



## shenagh1

hey all, how is everyone? 

amybxx- STEP AWAY from the pee sticks!!     lol at your ryvita story very funny made me smile

olga -    your AF arrives for u

lynn- glad your AF showed up and you get on with your cycle nice and quickly

mee mee- to me a free go at iui sounds good it would def let you know which direction you should head! 

jsue- i wouldnt mind so much about the timings most clinics baste betweeen 24-40 hours so naturally it should be the same x

forever- i have a friend like that you can NEVER be in a worse situation than her, if i was to go to her house without a limb she would go one better and say ooh i feel like iv lost 2!! she got married in oct and i was august she is also finding it hard to get pregnant but wait for it... has no medical reason for not conceiving but "cant" conceive because she "doesnt feel sexy" enough to have sex with her DH every month!!! hello newly weds... size 10 girl.... and her hubby gets it less than once a month and she complains about not gettin preg is it just me or does she not know you have to have "SEX" to get preg... ohhhh some people!!

afm- rang clinic on tue they wont start my next cycle and my consultant is away on hols for A MONTH!!! so they wont start me until the last week of may!! ohh im beginning to lose soo much faith in my clinic! 

hope you are all well, loads of    and    ing for you all

hi to jodie, hasina catherine, etc xx
hope you are all well


----------



## wolla

Amy - laughing my head off at your 'ryvita bra' incident.  Definitely stay away from the pee sticks - they're evil if you use them too early (and 10dpo is definitely way too early) oh my - I love how sanely I can advise on pee sticks now after my lunacy of last month ;-)

JSue - I'm not sold on the whole low Amh thing.  I had mine tested before we started ttc #2, and was told it was extremely low and we should go for IVF rather than IUI.  I ignored this advice and ploughed on with IUI with clomid - we got our BFP 2 weeks ago on only our 2nd cycle - so it CAN work.  Also - don't beat yourself up over timings - what's done is done - hopefully you won't need another cycle, but if you do it might be worth asking about having a trigger jab to control the timing better.  Best of luck x x 

Forever - grrrr at your hairdresser!!!  After a couple of years trying different ones I've finally found one i like this last month - makes all the difference to be happy with how you walk out of the salon.  I'm sure you look gorgeous x x x 

Hopefully - just because you've had such different results does NOT mean you are out of the game lady!!I've lost track of when your OTD is now, but try and keep the faith - I have high hopes for you missus!!

Jodie - aww bless you - is the list going to pot without me and Missy sorting it out?  Good luck for scan tomorrow x x 

Sheenagh - oh no - nightmare for you having to wait while your cons is holidaying. Hope the wait goes quickly for you x

Olga - hope AF arrives soon

Lynn - good luck with your cycle xx 

Mee Mee - if you can get it on the nhs i think a round of iui is definitely worth a shot - good luck xx

AFM - apart from being extremely tired, am feeling fine and just looking forward to our first scan a week on Monday now.

Love to anyone I've missed 

Wolla
xxx


----------



## Mee Mee

Thanks for the replies ladies. Spoke to GP yesterday and he is going to write to consultant, also got a gynae appointment later this month so hopefully will get things moving x


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Morning everyone!  Does anyone know if success rates are better if you do back to back cycles of IUI or if you miss a month inbetween (or if there is no difference at all)?  My clinic like you to take a break but I'm sure I read somewhere that its better to keep going.  I am 40 in July and have always said if I'm not pregnant by then I would stop trying so I'm thinking I should do another cycle immediately!


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

By the way all over for me. BFN and AF arrived bang on time as always.  At least my body is very reliable in that way!

Time for a hot bath, can of coke, coffee, easter egg and wine!

Good luck to everyone else xxxx


----------



## aimees

hopefully - really sorry to hear that. I was getting excited for you.   there's lots of ladies on here who get pg in the 40s. I don't think it makes a big difference if you do back to back, but having a rest for a month can be good for the ovaries. I guess with back to back, you can fit more in. 
X


----------



## AmyBxxx

Oh hopefully  

I'm gutted for you. After all the testing fuss I was sure you'd have a bfp. Hope you are ok chick. I don't know about back to back not sure what my clinic does. 

Enjoy your bath/wine and choc as much as you can. Xxxx


----------



## charlie321

Hopefully - so sorry hun   and how awful to be messed about by those pee sticks   . Hope you're ok.xx


----------



## olga74

Hopefully sorry to hear the news this morning.  Look after yourselves, enjoy the bath, coke and chocs.    for the next cycle for you hon xx


----------



## KG

hopefully, so sorry it wasn't better news for you. Take care,
Kx


----------



## JSue

Hello everybody

thank you so much for all your positive comments   much appreciated!  Feeling a little calmer today, one minute I"m like what will be will be and the next I'm worried about anything I do or don"t do having a negative impact on getting pregnant.  Have always been an over thinker    

Wolla - wow! Congratulations!! We definitely have more hope now!  Can't understand why there's so much negative stuff out there about low AMH, when there are success stories    

9 days since basting today, had afew crampy pains at the beginning of the wk but nothing since, trying not to read too much into any twinges etc! 

Just eating loads of fresh everything! No caffeine, fake sugars, alcohol since Christmas!  

Thanks again everybody!! xx


----------



## wolla

oh Hopefully - am absolutely gutted for you   take care hun and best of luck next go.  enjoy your treats x x x x 

wolla
xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Hopefully, I'm so sorry about your BFN.  

Question to the ladies who have had IVF ... I'm imagining it to be a tough thing to go through.  Much tougher than IUI both physically and emotionally.  Am I right to be worried?


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hopefully - No cycle buddy it can't be!! I'm gutted for you, can't believe it's 14days since basting for you, it's flown over (prob not for you like) let us know what's happening, stay positive Hun, it will happen soon.

Afm - my boobs are sore this afternoon, and thats about it!! They always get sore before AF so doesn't really mean anything. Also I plucked courage up to complain to the hairdresser, getting a call to tommorrow with a solution, I want it sorted ASAP and I'm not going to pay anymore money (I sound brave but I'm embarrassed to of complained but she's done a shocking job really!  

Xx


----------



## Mee Mee

Bubblicious - I've had 3 lots of ivf but never IUI so I can't compare. Although I can tell you it is tough. When you go to the open evening they give you all the facts and figures but it still doesn't sink in. I have done both long & short protocol and I found the shorter one much easier. However, this may have been due to the accunpuncture I was doing (definatley recommend) and a new job which was less stressful than previous job. I think a difference may be that with ivf you know you have created an embryo and that can be difficult to deal with when it doesn't work. Even though it is a difficult journey I'm willing to do it again, and you never know you may be one of the lucky ones who it works for first time and you get frosties too. Good luck x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Evening ladies, 

Hopefully - how you doing love? 

I've got a question for you ladies - what on earth do you do with your sharps box? Do you just throw it away or take it back to hospital?

Well, I've had actual sore b00bs today too (not a ryvita in sight!) I've also had really bad constipation (sorry if TMI) and for some unknown reason people keep asking me if I've had my hair done/wearing different make up (I haven't and I'm not) cos apparently ny hair is glossy and I look very fresh faced!!! Hahhahahaha if only they knew....maybe lack of sleep and constant peestick obsessing is good for me! 

Hope everyone's ok - I'm off for a big plate of shepherds pie. Hope to get online over the weekend for some personals. 

Amy xx

PS I haven't tested yet after all your advice so THANK YOU xxxx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,

Shenagh - how annoying your consultant away for so long, but its only a couple of weeks till the last week of May, it'll soon be time to start again!  

Hopefully - sorry it didnt work for you this time hun! I wouldnt think and I hope there isnt an issue with doing back to back, surely its just the same as all the other couples that try naturally, ovulate every month....

Wolla - yes we need you and Missy!    Hope your doing ok hun.

Amy - you take your sharps box back to the hospital, when its full, or when you get a positive!!  

AFM - Had scan today and my follie must have taken speed or something, because it went from nothing, biggest about 10mm on tuesday, to 17mm and almost ready for basting today, so had another shot of gonal f today, and going to be basted on monday, if all goes to plan!! 

Hi and big hugs to everyone else. xx

Stimming  
Brookie - ?
Jodie K - Potential Basting Mon 9th May
Keeping Busy

2ww    
Shenagh - OTD 3RD MAY (MY BIRTHDAY) Please be good
Kl82 - OTD ?
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Angelgirl - OTD ?
AmyBxxx – OTD 9th May
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever hopeful – OTD 11th May
Hasina – Natural cycle

BFP      
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12

Inbetween cycles              
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Olga – Awaiting review
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Just a very quick one: thank you everyone for all of your lovely wishes.  Its really odd leaving the board and I miss you all already!
I am surprisingly absolutely fine.  The second I realised it was over it was like a huge weight had been lifted and I've had such a lovely day    Had yummy chocolate and a couple of glasses of wine in the beer garden.  I even finally sold my house and found my new dream one.  Everything happens for a reason and today has strangely been a good one.  The 2ww was obviously way too stressful!!  
Love to you all xxx


----------



## AmyBxxx

I've tested early. I'm 12 dpo and it's a BFN. Inknow it's too early to rely on the results but I still kind of hoped it would show a bfp. Real test on Monday - not holding out much hope  xx


----------



## wolla

Amy - you naughty girl!!!  It's still early days hun.  I tested at 12 dpo and got a BFN too so it's not over yet.

Hopefully   we'll miss you too - I didn't realise that that was your last cycle hun - good luck with your house move - take care xxxx

Wolla
xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Thanks Wolla, That makes me feel a bit better  did you only get your bfp on OTD? Do you think it matters what HPT brand to use?x


----------



## rjmett

Morning girlies,

AmyB make sure that sharps bin goes back to the hospital as it is clinical waste and mist be disposed of safely! OTD is on a certain day for a reason Hun so try and hold on   CB digi tend to be most reliable as they are not too sensitive so a BfP on one of them can be considered reliable  

Beccax


----------



## Missy123

hopefullyvsoon - So sorry that it didn't work for you,    was that your last go? What are you going to do now?    Sorry i'm not up to date with you but with not posting as much i'm a bit mixed up as usually i reply as i read them bit by bit. I guess at some point we all have to just be happy with what we have.   
Glad you have sold your house and found your dream one! Hope the move goes smoothly. Take care of yourself we will miss you. 

AmyBxxx - I think it is FR that gives you wrong readings. I think it's to early too so     til monday.


----------



## Keeping busy

Morning ladies,
Amy, Don't get to disappointed yet, you are still in the game and should test Monday on your ODT, I was planning in testing early after I first got basted then I read about all the confusion it caused so made my self a promise I wouldn't cause myself unnecessary hurt by testing early - had to not have pee sticks in the house so I couldn't do it cause I know otherwise I would have been tempted. Keep smiling Hun, really hoping it is positive for you.
hopefully, so sorry you didn't get you BFP, but glad you had a good day and sold your house, found a new one and can feel that everything happens for a reason.
Jodie, great news on your Follies - good luck for basting Monday.
Lynn, hope all is going well with you now you've started stimming, when you in for your first scan?
AFM- have a friend staying for the weekend and all my drugs in the fridge- she is gonna be waited on hand and foot so that she doesn't have to open the fridge door! 
Take care x x


----------



## lynn1303

Stimming  
Brookie - ?
Jodie K - Potential Basting Mon 9th May
Keeping Busy
Lynn1303 - first scan mon 16th may

2ww    
Shenagh - OTD 3RD MAY (MY BIRTHDAY) Please be good
Kl82 - OTD ?
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Angelgirl - OTD ?
AmyBxxx – OTD 9th May
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever hopeful – OTD 11th May
Hasina – Natural cycle

BFP      
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12

Inbetween cycles              
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Olga – Awaiting review
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –


----------



## wolla

Amy - I got BFP on day 14 - OTD was day 16 but AF would have arrived by then anyway.  Wait until Monday - then you'll believe the result either way.  I used clearblue digi - no confusion then.  Enjoy the weekend and good luck on OTD x x x 

Jodie - well done on that follie and good luck for basting on Mon xx

wolla


----------



## lynn1303

hey girlies

Olga- i'm currently having acupuncture too, I find it helps make me feel better but what it actually does for body i'm not sure.  I have to make my injections up from  powder vial and a solution vial - mix them together then inject - i don't have a pen 

AmyB - fx when u test on your actuall OTD that its a BFP!!!!  from what i've read some girls that have tested early even by a day or two have a BFN then on OTD they have a BFP - good luck

Forever - thats awful about your hair - complain complain complain - it might make you feel better.  you have enough to deal with the now!!  DH is there to support you if that means being your rock to shout at then so be it - you can always make it up to him!!!!

Shenagh- your mate sounds like a maddie, it can be so frustrating to be desperate for a child and wait years and to hear of someone who hasn't fell pg within a month and all of a sudden the have fertility issues!!! what a croc!!  I'd be raging at my cons for disappearing for a whole month - could they not let someone else look after you til he gets back at least that way you are still having treatment?

Wolla- yay on your BFP  your first scan date is the date i have my first scan on this cycle - i hope it brings me luck!!!

Hopefully - i'm soz hunni, hope you enjoyed your bath and choccies!! fx for nxt time

Keeping - i didn't realise the drugs were to be kept in fridge!!  pop them in a bag and put in the veg drawer just in case she has a nosey!!  hope you have some fun this weekend.

AFM - af is nightmare, really really heavy having to completely change every hour or so - a bit embarrassing at work and the pain? OMG thank goodness i don't need to do that every month!!! Start injections on monday so fx

hope everyone is well, i'm at work just now so i had better go and actually do something!! lol


hugs and love


----------



## lynn1303

what cd does basting happen on or around?  then is your 2ww start from that minute?  i'm being a thicko today.


----------



## AmyBxxx

Lyn1303, when your follicles are big enough to release an egg you will then ovulate, or take a trigger shot to ovulate. It depends what dose you are on/ each individual person. For example, I ended up taking 25 day's worth of injections o get my follicles to the right size, then took a trigger shot and a day later was basted. Whenever you are basted your 2ww starts from then xx


----------



## lynn1303

thanks any so does that mean the basting doesn't happen on a certain day - such as cd16 each cycle? it all depends on the size of the follies? so whenever they think there are enough and big enough follies then they will continue with tx?

also - what size of follie are we aiming for? 

hope you girlies are enjoying your weekend


----------



## AmyBxxx

I'm so fed up girls  

Getting sure fire AF signs now - headache, sore boobs, cramps, tired...

I'm gutted because I honestly dont know if I can put myself through another round of treatment. I know this is only my first cycle but it's on the back if a VERY long and difficult ttc road. It's also being a nightmare. The injections going on for weeks. I am a complete flake at work cos almost every other day I am out for hospital. This 'cycle' has really been going on since 21 march with provera and AF included. I haven't been able to go anywhere or do anything. I miss my family as I can't get away to see them. I am so sick of my friends who are leaving work for maternity leave or celebrating the first birthday of their children, or second, or third, or fourth all in the time we have been ttc. 

I just don't know if it's worth it any more. Maybe I am just destined to spend my life wishing for children and just not getting them. 

Ps if another person tells me to 'stay positive' or that 'there is always adoption' I will punch them square between the eyes 

I'm so sorry to be such a misery and for such a 'me me me' post I just don't really know who else to talk to without everyone thinking I am having some
Kind of breakdown!!!xx


----------



## Evah

Hi Everyone, I need some advise please...

Last year I had a failed IVF cycle. My doctor said that the ivf should have worked and that while I am waiting for my second IVF cycle, I should try 3 cycles of IUI. I'm 30 with PCOS (no periods and no ovulation) and DH is 33 with no problems. I had ovarian drilling a month ago.

When I had IVF last year, I was on 150iu of Gonal F daily and the eggs took a while to grow but this time I am doing IUI with 75iu Gonal F daily and not responding to it.

I had my first scan today since starting the injections, I have been injecting for 6 days and the doctor today said that there were lots of follicles but no lead. He said that I should carry on with 75iu and come back on the 11th of May for a scan to see if they have grown. I asked him why he doesn't increase the dose but he said that since they started with 75ui, that I would need to carry on with it now.

What I was thinking was, If I responded late on 150iu while doing IVF, would I not respond even worse on a lower dose of 75ui. The doctor said that people who have PCOS sometimes respond late so they want to wait and see. He said that if it all looks the same after a further 5 days of injections, then they would need to cancel the cycle.

I am very disappointed that I didn't have at least 1 egg that was showing signs of growth. Is there anyone who has been in the same situation but had shown late progress? I know that even 2-3 days of injecting can make a great difference but at this dose do I even have a chance to carry on with the cycle? Any help is appreciated. 


Sorry for the long post, wanted to give all the facts..
Many thanks.


----------



## BettyJ

Hi AmyB - I'm so sorry that you think that AF is coming.  I just want you to know that you're not alone in the way that you are feeling.  I had my first IUI last month and when I took my test and it was negative I was devastated.  I just felt so negative and couldn't bear to look at my DH as I could see that he was just as disappointed as me.  I couldn't stop crying.

I know exactly how you feel about starting another round of treatment.  As well as the hormones, the inconvenient trips the hospital before work, it's the hope that you invest and when it doesn't work it's just awful.  I am like you and am avoiding seeing my friends at the moment.  Apart from the fact that most of them have babies / kids, they don't know about our treatment and when they see that I am not drinking they ask whether I am pregnant - if only! I can't bear it so have stopped seeing them so much - which is probably the worst thing to do.  

I am not going to say stay positive (I don't want a punch between the eyes hehe), and I don't know what the answer is, I just want you to know that you are not alone.  I have just started my injections again, and am trying not to obsess about it all this month, maybe that will help?  I hope that you were wrong about AF, and if it doesn't happen this time, I really hope that it happens for you in the future.  Lots of love X


----------



## AmyBxxx

Betty, thank you so much for your post. Xx although I am sorry to hear you feel the same as me it does help to know I am not going mad and it seems quite a normal response. X

Evah - I had my first round of iui and I have pcos and am 30 years old. It took me ages to respond. All in all it took 25 days I'm on puregon and they started at 50ius then up to 75ius. Then up to 100ius and after almost a month I responded with 1 follie at 19mm. 

They are wary over giving higher doses with pcos - they only want 1 follie (max 2) whereas in ivf they want lots. So they will start off slow and wait until you respond. X

PS mine grew from 0-12mm in 3 day's at 100iu's the. 12-19mm in 2 days. Xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi girls i hope you dont mind me joining you. before i say anything i want to give a big hug to amy and anyone else experiencing bfns. i so understand how you feel amy. i wonder how this fertility lark ever works. as someone who has gone through 3 ivfs with over 50 eggs and only ever achieved blast once i wonder how it is ever possible. hubby and i are going to try iui. he has azoospermia and i have no known problems and as we cant afford more ivf we thought we would give it a go. tho i have even found myself contacting clinics abroad to ask about embryo adoption. sorry to bring a downer to my first post. im am cd 24 today and will start next cycle.

ps ive loved reading about the ryvita in the bra. us girls have got to stick together this is such a long had ride xx


----------



## bonijade

Hi there, I'm hoping to join the 'club'.  I am CD 13 of 1st stim IUI cycle. Was 'basted' yesterday and hubby has had thumbs up for best motility score so far.  So hopefully all the little guys are swimming in the right direction or are there by now..?


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi all,
Lynn, I only have to keep my trigger in the fridge but my nurse said it wouldn't Hurt to keep everything else in there as the weather has been hot. Follies need to be between 18 and 24 mm.
Amy and Betty, I truly know how you feel. I found the first round of IUI really hard, going to the hospital is a 3 hr round trip and people at work are getting suspicious, and when we got our BFN I was devastated as was DH but after a days moping, I felt my only option was to get back to the clinic and start my next cycle back to back- feels like a numbers game, have to keep going with it. 2nd cycle, I'm more chilled out, although DH isn't. After basting (should be Wednesday) he tells me I'm to do nothing, not even lift a shopping bag, it's not as simple as that and he will have to learn. I know how you feel with the whole friends thing. I would love to copy and post an email here sent by a friend, who is pregnant and actually knows what I'm going through. It's is about 4 paragraphs of why we can't meet up due to her pregnancy problems, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  . Amy I really hope it's not AF for you, not much longer to wait, sending you  .
Hakunamatata,  and bonijade welcome to the thread.
Evah, really sorry I can't help, I've been really lucky with my follies responding well to menopur
Take care all
Xx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all, can't sleep so decided to read the last few pages of posts on my phone and my lord!!! A LOT has happened! 
Amybxx- I know exactly how ur feeling, I felt the same and I kept going back I'd love to say it gets better but BFNs never get better, however responding to the whole travelling, treatment etc does! So I know its not something u want to hear but from experience... DON'T GIVE UP, because like everything else it will be what if?? And the feeling of regret is much MUCH worse BIG hugs hun, I have no symbols  sorry but hugs and hope all the same! Xxx

Evah- hun ur clinic don't sound very considerate I too have slow responding ovaries (rather OVARY) and my clinic start me on 75iu for 7 days I usually have no movement then and on day 12 they put it up to 100iu to force them on. My quickest cycle was day 22 or so so the thought of them cancelling a cycle of ur after only 15 days or so is madness and pointless! 
Hello to all those who have recently joined I hope u get ur BFPs soon! 

Good luck to all stimming, 
Jodie hun good luck in ur bastin can't read back to see when it is!

Hope everyone else is well! Sorry to the BFNs lately xx

Afm- I am still quite angry @ the fact my consulant up and left the clinic for a month to answer someones question earlier, yes there are 2 nurses I would have thought should be able to carry out treatment but apparently not!!  

Will get on comp tomorrow to do some proper feedback love, luck and lotssss of reiki to u all BIG HUGS xxx


----------



## hasina

Hay shenagh same here can't sleep lol hope u get through to ur clinic..

Hi to all the newbees welcome and don't make urself to comfy here as we all wanna get a bfp and move on...

Everyone that are testing wishing u all the beat.
Amyb DO Not give up

Forever hope ur doing ok..

Catherine u ok hun?

Jodie goodluck for basting

Wolla Kg and the rest of the ladies with bfp hope u ladies are taking good care of urselfs xx

For those that have scan dates hope those juicy follies grow quickly.

Sorry if I missed anyone out as I'm. On me fone

Afm I'm ment to be testing but havnt brought any test yet. Just thinking what's the point even testing when I know it's a bfn been bloody trying naturally for the past 5 years what diffrence is it gonna make now..
I will most likely test on Monday as I will b too bizzzy af a wedding tomorrow..


----------



## AmyBxxx

13 dpo and another BFN. Now I also need more peesticks for OTD tomorrow. Sigh. What is th point? Not getting the digital ones again. Cannot bear to see it in writing again  

Hope you're all ok. Xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Amy      I think things could still change or you before tomorrow Hun, hoping and praying they do  .
Hasina, what makes you so sure? Good luck for when you test tomorrow.
Shenagha, I really don't get your clinic and can understand why your angry. Think most of us on hear never or hardly ever see a consultant as we are nurse lead anyway.
Looks like the sun is making a come back today, take care all
X x


----------



## lynn1303

amy - the digital kits are crap! i feel so bad when it comes up in writing not pregnant - they are also the most expensive tests!! to have provera to induce af is harsh - i felt really sore and the bleed was really heavy - maybe you should have a month off before tyrying again if you aren't sure if you are gonna keep on this journey - i think you should give it another go but you never know u might get your BFP tomorrow hun

bani - good luck

keep - fx for your basting on wed and hope ur 2ww isn't too bad - let dh spoil you if it makes him feel better - u might enjoy being pampered too

shenagh - aaaarrrrhhhggg ur clinic is so selfish!!! surely they must have more than one cons?

Hasina - is today ur OTD? let us know how you get on

fx for everyone,


----------



## Missy123

Good luck to anyone testing i'm thinking of you all.       Also good luck to the rest of you on your journeys.


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Just a very quick one before bed to send lots of hugs to my friend Amy   I went through a mini 'break down' myself after our 2nd cycle was cancelled, I'm sure all of us have done so at some point, it's perfectly normal. We are all here for you. I'm hoping and   you get a BFP tommorrow Hun. Best of luck  

To everyone who has had a BFP recently, did you notice any sort of ovary twinges/ ovulation type pain in the days leading up to OTD?? I'm getting some strange groin twinges, partially when I go to sit up or stand up as if I've pulled a muscle either side of my uterus?!? I'm hoping that's a good sign?? I'm starting to get nervous for testing now. No sign of AF as yet so that's positive, but sometimes that whitch can sneak up with no warning at all can't she. Send me some baby dust please guys   

Hello to everyone else, will catch up soon

XxX


----------



## AmyBxxx

Ladies,

Thank you so much for your support over the past few day's. It's a BFN for me. AF has arrived and also did a test just to be on the safe side. I am gutted. Not sure what's next. 

A x


----------



## Keeping busy

Amy, I'm so sorry to hear that sending you loads of    .
We are all here for you. Get DH to look after you
x x


----------



## hasina

Goodmorning all,
Just a quick 1 from me guys.. I didn't need to test as af arrived yesterday.
Told u guys I knew there's no chance of it happening naturally been trying for the last nearly 6years now..
But I do have hope that iui will defo lead me to my dream.
Now iv got running around to do just on my way to work.
Need to call up the clinic as I don't have my clomid soo il have to finish of early and sort it out.
I get really annoyed with my clinic every time I'm running around at the last second iv called them up last week but they havnt got back to me.

Anyway ladies will catch with u ladies later


----------



## Missy123

amyBxxx & hasina i am so sorry for you both and thinking of you


----------



## shenagh1

Morning girls- just a quick one as on way to work! Sorry to amyb and hasina for ur disappointments, amy u will come around in a day or so, the inital disappointment hits hard, but over the next few days it WILL ease hun, so don't think too much about it xx 
Hasina- u ready to start again then hopefully within the next fews weeks someone will to give me a buddy lol, when I EVENTUALLY do start! Xx love to all
Shenagh


----------



## wolla

Amy & Hasina - so sorry that AF has shown up for you both   look after yourselves x x x 

Forever - yes I got those sort of twinges, and still do so could be a good sign - I have my fingers x'd for you.  When's test day??

Wolla
x


----------



## olga74

Shenagh that's crap about your clinic but as someone else said, you’ll be starting again in no time.  Not what you want to hear I’m sure but unless you want to change clinics…….the ball is really in their court   

Forever - well how did you get on with the hairdresser? 

Hopefully, so sorry you didn't get you BFP, and good luck with your house move 

Jodie – Good look for basting today.  

Lynn- yes I’m mixing now too, whenever AF arrives – still no sign…. Acupuncture guy told me to call him tomorrow if no sign.  My AF on drugs tend to be fairly horrific – realised when I started all this that I didn’t really have AF just a bleed.  


Amy – so sorry to hear that this cycle hasn’t worked for you, my heart goes out to you   .  Last cycle I was due to be away working so tested early and got a BFN.  I couldn’t cry and DH was so good – we just crawled back in bed and he held me for what seemed a life time (Sunday morning…) I just didn’t know how to react.  Then it was only the other day that my colleague said how I acted on the day my AF arrived.  I was in a world of my own and not really up to interviewing people.  So look after yourself, spoil yourself, cry if you need to.  I know it’s difficult but we’re all here and we can get you through this.  And when you’re ready, then it’s time to consider all your options.  

Hasina – sorry your AF arrived   .  Looks like you’re ready (well almost – always the way) for the next cycle.  I’m hoping to be around your cycle timing too

AMF – Still no AF and ringing acupuncture guy tomorrow, now exactly what he can do about it I’ve no idea. I have visions of internal needling but I know I’m just    

Collected all my drugs, sitting there waiting on me to start.  My period tracker on my phone says I’m due in 3 days but I’ve no pre-AF symptoms.  Also a neighbour of mine, who knew nothing of this, does reiki – can anyone recommend this?  It came up in conversation and kind of went from there.  

Question time for me now – this is going to sound silly but why can’t you drink coke?  I don’t drink tea/coffee, and only really drink diet coke or 7-up.  Ok not all the time, at least 2 litres of water a day also.  Minerals might be with dinner or lunch.  

Anyway it’s a slow day in the office and I’ve just realised that the information I need for a report just isn’t here…..

Welcome to the newbies and catch up soon xx

p.s - DH is posting off letter requesting application form for intercountry adoptions - might as well get on that journey too.  It can take up to 2 years to get onto the preparation course in Ireland where we are so we'll know if the fertility treatment has worked for us at that stage.


----------



## charlie321

Amy and Hasina     . So sorry about your bfns. I really had  my hopes up for you.x    that you both get there soon.x

Forever - I think Wolla already answered you but yes I had those pains and even strong af type cramps so hang in there girl     

I hope everyone else is ok?

Charlie.x


----------



## lynn1303

olga- i can't answer your coke question i only found out a the weekend that you can't drink tea and coffee!! WTF!!! some adoption agencies won't accept applications from couples who are undergoing fertiity treatment.   with regards to the complimentary therapies -  i think go for it.  Everything is worth a go as long as it doesn't do any harm.

hasina and amy - i'm so sorry on your   bigs hugs and love


forever - when is ur test day? hope those twinges mean a   for you!!!

afm - well   is easing off now, im on cd5 and have just done my very first injection!!  ouch!!! it felt as if it was never gonna end!! Does the meds make you tired? i wasn't feeling too good last night went to bed at 7pm last night "for an hour" and woke up at 10am still exhausted!!!!

 babydust to all


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all your messages. Xx

I ended up coming home from work due to extremely heavy AF. Have just had my first coffee in about 8 weeks. Bitter sweet. Having a bath later. 

Forever, I had those pains when I got a bfp but I also had them this time round and got a bfn. Hope yours are a good sign though. 

I'm off back to hospital tomorrow for baseline scan. If DH's sample was ok (they didn't tell me at time of iui) then we will probably be starting our next round of treatment straight away. At least I won't have to take provera. We'll see. 

Hope you're all alright. I'll get on for some personals later. 

A xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

Amy so sorry about your bfn and heavy af. give yourself all the treats you fancy whilst you can hun. glad you decided to cycle again xx

hasina im so sorry about your bfn too, take care of you x

lynn congrats on your first injection, it does get easier hun, and will be all worth it when you see that bfp

olga glad you ready to go, hope af doesnt keep you waiting too long x

hello everyone else x   to all x


----------



## wolla

Olga - Coke has caffeine in it, so some ladies stay away from it as well as tea and coffee.  My personal opinion is that as long as it's in moderation then there's no need to totally deprive yourself - the only thing I gave up was alcohol.

Good luck
Wolla
xx


----------



## olga74

Lynn -  I did find that I was exhausted on the meds - I'd be sitting on the sofa waiting for 9pm to come around and I could go to bed.  DH works shift hours and some nights he'd come home around 10pm and I'd be out for the count.  Glad you got thru your first injection - it does get easier - really mind over matter on this one.  

Wolla - thanks for the info - I assumed it was the caffine but just in case I was missing anything.


----------



## hellsbells26

Amy & Hasina - so sorry that  about AF take care   

Forever - I had twinges before and after OTD - if I was getting up off sofa or stepping out of car I sometimes felt I had pulled something. Fingers crossed.   

Hels


----------



## AmyBxxx

*Hi ladies, I am just updating the list...I've updated as many as possible but may have missed some - please feel free to copy & paste and update *

*Stimming *  
AmyBxxx - baseline scan 10th May
Brookie - ?
Jodie K - Potential Basting Mon 9th May
Keeping Busy
Lynn1303 - first scan mon 16th may
Hasina -

*2ww *  
Kl82 - OTD ?
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Angelgirl - OTD ?
Forever hopeful - OTD 11th May
Bonijade - OTD?

 
Ruby - EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12

*Inbetween cycles  *
Cupcake - Changing clinics 
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie - Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine - IVF consultation 6th May
Olga - Awaiting review
Pixie22 -
Katie Kate -
Aimees -
Shenagh 1 - waiting for consultant to return from his jollies!
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May


----------



## Bubblicious

So sorry about arrival of AF, Hasina and Amy  .


----------



## KG

Hi ladies, been away for the weekend and just catching up. 

Just wanted to send huge hugs to Amy and hasina. So sorry it wasn't better news for you this month. 

Hopefully, how are you doing hun? Are you leaving us & not having another round of IUI?

Forever, sending lots of positive thoughts your way. 

Love to everyone else,
Kx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Evening ladies, 

Just a quickie for those ladies who have had more than one round of treatment - do you find that AF is exceptionally painful after treatment. I am used to awful AF's due to provera but this is something else! Really campy. 

Also, how likely do you think it is that I will get started on a higher dose as it took so long to respond last time or do you think they will start me on the same low dose again? X


----------



## Keeping busy

Hasina, so sorry about the arrival of your AF. Hoping you got all your meds and this cycle works for you.
Amy, really pleased your starting your next cycle so quickly, it really helped me to get going again straight away. Really sorry I can't help on the AF front. Mine are odd and as I said to the nurse today, the one I've just had after our failed cycle was the most "normal one" I can remember having, with no odd bleeding before hand. 
Forever, good luck for Wednesday.
Jodie, did basting go ahead Monday?
Lynn, well done on your first injection. They do get easier, I even did one in the loo at a party on Saturday.
AFM scan today showed to follies, 17 and 20 one side and a big cyst the other side. No idea where it has come from as it wasn't there last Tuesday. Nurse said not to worry and basting is going ahead on Wednesday but I'm a bit concerned. Where has it come from and surely it is gonna have an impact on any potential BFP happening. Oh well, guess the nurse knows best. Now just got to keep myself awake until 1.30 so I can do my trigger,
Hi to everyone else
X x


----------



## olga74

Amy I did find my AF was heavier than I ever experienced and more crampy. I said it to the nurse who put it down to the fact that my lining had grown so well! Two sides to the coin really. And re the meds, they may still stay slow and steady so as to not over stimm. They've changed me from Gonal f to clomid and menopur so it's a waiting game as to how it goes.

Just give yourself a couple of days and the worst of your AF will be over x

Sorry for short reply but on phone x


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Amy - There's nothing I can say mate, just sending you lots of huge hugs     In regards to AF, I've always had heavy AF's but yes I agree they r worse while having treatment, I just figure the meds cause there to be more tissue to expell. Look after yourself. I'm sure ull get cracking with the next cycle straight away and if they don't start you on a higher dose straight away they'll prob increase it quicker rather than being so hesitant, that's what I would think anyway.

Lynn - The meds make me extremely lethargic, in particular clomid. Just rest Hun and give yourself a break, your body is going through alot.

Keeping - from my experience and understanding cysts only cause problems with follicle growth, which yours obviously hasn't so I wouldn't worry. Best of luck with basting  

To all those who have reassured me about twinges and pains, Thank you, your giving me a slight bit of hope. However I'm getting AF type pains on and off now aswell and also starting getting a brown/old blood spotting loss today (sorry if TMI  ) I sometimes get this pre AF aswell as post AF so starting to feel as if she's on her way. Trying to stay a little positive and hoping it's an implantation bleed and it's not all over yet but only time will tell. If I don't have full AF by Wed (which I should by these symptoms) then I'll test then. Send me lots of   ladies as I need them. So far May isn't as lucky a month as April was  

P.s is everyone else have problems with this site over past few days?? Are they updating website or something, finding it hard to get on it, hense my poor efforts to stay up to date and send personals. Hello to everyone I've missed. Also was someone having their first pregnancy scan today?? If so who and how did it go?  

XxX


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Hello everyone,


Sorry I have not been on for a while, been away and had IVF consultation etc, also started a gym, so have been trying to get more healthy ready for IVF.  Been thinking of u all, tried to catch up yesterday but site was down.


Going to try and so a few personals  


Hasina, I am ok thanks hun.  I have updated on whats been going on with myself below?  I am so sorry that AF showed for u    .  BOOOOO!.  I   that IUI does the trick for u and hope u got to speak to your clinic.  I HATE when no one responds to my calls after leaving messages etc.   for your future treatment hun x


Amy, I am so sorry that u got a BFN also.  I feel for you    .  Its heartbreaking to see those horrid BFNs. Digis are the worst and I dont use them unless I get a BFP on a line test.  Hope next cycle will bring u good news   x


Forever Good Luck for test date, hope u get a very pleasant surprise   x




Olga, I    that fertility treatment will work for u within the two years.  I am going to look to adopt in the future even if I do have a biological child.  I dont think I could do all his treatment again.  My fertility clinic says u r allowed 2-3 cups of tea/coffee a day, so I am sure Coke is ok to drink in moderation also, I do have the occasional cup of tea, but barely drink it in the 2ww x


Lynn, meds make me very tired! One of the main symptoms.  Good luck with the cycle and I hope that injecting gets easier for u.  It feels almost natural the longer u do them, u will get used to them  x


Keeping Busy, Good luck with basting, hope it wont be uncomfortable for u and that u get a sticky BFP.  Its fantastic that u have 2 juicy follies, but sorry about your cyst.  I am sure your clinic wouldnt let u continue with basting if they were concerned x


AFM, got a bit to tell u all about.  I am starting IVF next cycle as I will be in Wales on holiday during treatment if I were to have it this cycle.  I have also been diagnosed with PCOS after over for years of TTC and a years worth of fertility treatment with breaks inbetween.  I was diagnosed due to my antral follicle count and irregular cycles.  I have no other symptoms, but these too criteria was enough to diagnose me.  They are concerned that I may over stim and get OHSS so I have to take a drug called Metformin which will lower my risk for OHSS from 38% to 3%, only thing is the med can make u have a really bad stomach, just have to try to tolerate it, also my immune treatment will be different.  I have to inject blood thinners due to my clotting disorder from 7-14 days before Egg Transfer.  I have to have a higher dose to steroids of 40MG 3 days before ET and onwards, also need to have Intralipids or IVIG 7-14 days before transfer and at 7 weeks gestation.  I will know more when I see miscarriage consultant on the 18th May.  So I am petrified and    that taking all these meds will be worth it.


Thinking of u all ladies   and **STICKYGLUE** x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Catherine, 

Just a quickie to say Hi. I've heard of metformin prescribed for problems with pcos before. It's actually a drug for diabetes and is supposed to help with weight loss too! 

Can't believe it took them 2 years to diagnose it!!!!! How are you feeling about IVF? X


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Thanks for your reply Amy, my BMI is only 20 and was told by clinic when I 1st went there that if I went any lower than 19 BMI I wouldnt be able to have IVF treatment, so hoping I wont lose too much weight on it.  I was shocked when I was told I had PCOS and had many questions as I have read a lot about the condition and I am not a typical case, also was scared when he told me I would need Metformin as I have heard some horror stories.  He has prescribed me slow release Metformin, so fx this will be easier on my stomach and bowel as I suffer from IBS as it is, especially when nervous.  It took over 4 years to diagnose! I made spelling mistake on previous post.  I had many scans before, it was mentioned once prior but nothing came off it as My FSH/LH ratio was fine apart from LH being borderline elevated and I only have slight PCO on scan.  It does make sense as PCOS can cause miscarriages and I have had four as well as infertility and the irregular cycles I have always had x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey ladies, still trying to stay awake. Just watched the programme on the human body on iplayer. Really wasn't sure if it was a good idea and if it was gonna make me sad, all the in-depth info on conception, but it was interesting. Funniest bit, my mum thinking sperm are actually blue and that all the pics of cells dividing and eggs and sperm meeting were real, not just computers generated - hope they're not blue else I'm gonna look well silly!
Catherine and forever, thanks for the info on cysts, feeling better about it.
Forever, I really hope and   is implantation bleeding and not AF on it's way.
Catherine, I can't believe the diagnosis took so long, and your gonna be on so many meds but it is exciting that it's all happening for you on the IVF front. 
Take care all
X x x
p.s yes had loads of problems with the site last few days and when I get to main page it is still odd, having to click on become a member cos can't click on anything else and then sign on, very bizarre x


----------



## hasina

*Hi all, sorry I'm on the phone but I promise will do some personals once I have a bit of time on the computer.

First of all I want to say a big thankyou to all you ladies that have posted all the supportive messages it means alot ,having u ladies don't know what I would of done.

I just wish we all get our dreams come true soon.
U ladies are such lovely ladies, welldone ladies for everyone for being so strong as possible we all will get through this.

Finally yes ladies got my clomid, but had to finish work off early as af pains Wher just like contractions. Iv always suffered with period pain.

Thankyou again all for all ur messages it means alot to me xxxm*

Catherine Hun I wish u all the best with ivf


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Thank you for your good luck messages.


Keeping, it is exciting to start IVF because success rate is higher and nothing else has worked for me.  i Know I have tried everything before IVF and IVF is last resort for me.  I am anxious and excited at the same time.  I dont think sperm is blue haha!.  Not long now till 1.30, u r doing well 


Hasina, I wish all our dreams come true.  I just dont understand why bad things happen to good people and this thread with all the lovely ladies just makes me even more angry that we all have to suffer so much.  I have never met as many women like u in the real world.  It would defo be a nicer world if everyone was like the women on this thread, its sucks but is so nice to hear when treatment does work and it gives the rest of us hope .  Sorry AF is causing u so much pain.  I get chronic pain due to endo and AF lasts for 7 days! 7 long days!.  I hope u feel better by the morn x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey catherine, what's your reason for still being awake?
It's hard to understand why lovely people like the people on here end up going through all this heart ache isn't it, when others seem to get pregnant with out any problems. I guess I feel that perhaps everything happens for a reason, although sometimes it is really hard to work out what that reason is. 
Take care and good luck x x


----------



## hasina

Catherine lol can't get to sleep so I thought I'd finish my message for u.
I defo think ivf will work. 
As it's higher success then iui.
Fingers are crossed Hun for u. You are defo right wish the rest of the world could be lovely and understanding in how everyone here are..

I'm shore ur really excited to start ivf..
When are u starting??
Even though u gonnaa do ivf don't leave us completely as we wanna hear what's happening with u so make shore u keep us updated..
U make shore u don't spend too much time in the gym specially when u don't need ur bmi to be lower..
U know what 1 thing I don't understand some people have soo it so easy even the most skinniest ladies and ladies that are in the sizes of 20 no joke they bloody conceive.  
This worlds soo cruel..
Take it easy and try not too stress about anything and hope Ur. Mum was it? That wasn't well is doing a bit better.. Xxx


----------



## hasina

Keeping busy lol Wat u doing stll awake..
Can't sleep myself..
What day are u on?? Can't see it on the chart


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey hasina, hope you managed to get to sleep eventually. I was staying up to do my trigger shot. As soon as I could I went to sleep, as I really am a 10 hours a night girl.
Take care x x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Well ladies,

Had CD2 scan. Lining = too thick and 1 15mm follie on my right ovary (WTF?) god knows where that came from. 

So the advice is to not have treatment this month but to go back next month to see where we are then. Good news = DH's sample was fine  

So, for the first time ever I am thinking of using an OPK to see if I ovulate naturally. I don't really know how they work etc and to see if anything happpens naturally. Ca anyone fill me in on how they work? Best brand? Etc. 

Hope you're all ok. Xxx


----------



## Missy123

AmyBxxx thats a shame you can't use the clinic this month but you could cut out the middle man! It's great you have one at 15 but it could be left from last cycle as you only ovulate the ones that are ready to go. They don't always go at the middle of the month if they are big enough they could go earlier so don't leave it too long to start testing for your surge especially when you already have a good lining too. 
I'm using wilko as they are the cheapest apart from internet ones. I have just got my surge today, test line came up dark really quick but it's day 17 for me!
Mine you do after 11am not with first wee and don't drink too much in the 2 hrs before so you don't dilute it too much. Good luck hope you get a surge soon. x


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Amy - Well what on earth is your body playing at??   When ive used OPT I bought an NHS brand online and it was cheap as chips. They just work like a pregnancy test really, when you get two lines your either about to ovulate or have just ovulated, should get positive OPT about 2-3 days over the fertile period. Best of luck with your natural cycle, sounds good to me   

Well Ive well and truely lost the plot today and gone  , no AF and was convinced she was going to be here this morning. Still a little brown loss on wiping, no period cramps or anything. Im giving it till tommorrow and going to test then as OTD, but Im totally bricking it!! I just so dont want to see a BFN and my thinking is the longer I leave it the more chance it will be a much wanted BFP if period still not here. My heart is pounding and im hyperventilating and im literally shaking. Just been speaking to SIL about it and she says it sounds very muhc like when she was pregnant, she was convinced AF was on its way but then never showed and she now has our lovely 2yr old niece. I think thats made me more   coz now im thinking what if I am. I just dont want to let myself believe it but im   I am. God where has my cool head gone?? I need it back, im off to work at 2pm, cant be delivering babies like this!! I hope AF doesnt arrive while at work or ill be a mess! Arghhhhhhhhh


----------



## AmyBxxx

Missy, I've never used OPK's before. 

I reckon lining is thick as I'm only on cd2 and having a v heavy AF. 

Going to go and get OPK tomorrow and read all the gubbins. Do you check every day? How do they work?xx


----------



## hasina

hi all hope everyones ok and well..
ok gonna do some personals..

forever my buddie  i have a really good feeling about u...  for bfp in the morning xx

hi missy nice to see u poping in and out here, are u starting ics this month?

amyb aww  really sorry hun to hear u wont be able to have tx this month.. hope u end with a bfp on natural cycle xx
and about the opk i never get a surg hun when i test even though i ovulate.

keeping busy  hay hun yeh i did manage to get some sleep..tbh i have sleeping habit waking up around midnight as dh gets home from work soo struggle to go sleep after a while.. but im always up early still.. wow u do 10hrs sleep in one go i cant..
hope ur trigger shot was ok xxx

kg hope ur doing ok and well xx

jodie how are u hun? are u officially on the 2ww? havent seen u on here for a little while xx
* hi to everyone else hope will catch more, and hope to see some bfps soon*

afm nothing really to report got day10 scan on tuesday gonna try and be very strict with the clinic and making shore that they trigger me on time befor i ovulate. after a waste of lhe last cycle..

*by the way i know there are quiet a few new ladies that are on here just wondering if anyones at barts clinic?*


----------



## charlie321

Forever - You sound just like I felt before I tested. I could literally hear my own heart banging in my ears as I did it. I really hope and    it's the news we all want to hear tomorrow for you.xx


----------



## wolla

Forever - I have everything crossed so very tightly for you hun x x x

Amy - it depends how long your cycle is as to when you start testing with OPKs - it explains it all in the info that comes with them tho.  I have a regular 28 day cycle, and started testing on CD10.  Just to clarify - it's only when the test line is as dark as, or darker than the control line that it's considered a +ve OPK.  On some of the cheaper tests it can be difficult to compare the lines - personally after using a digi one I wouldn't use anything else.  (I have a digi one with 3 tests left going spare if you want it - would gladly post it to you if you pm me your address)  Great news that DH's sample was good - must've just been a blip with his previous results

Wolla
xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Wolla, 

I have just been out and bought clearblue OPK. Not digital but seems ok. Only problem is it says pcos may interfere with result - worth a go though I suppose. I think they should give you a month's worth of tests not just a week! It would be really good if you wouldnt mind sending me your left over kit? I could send you the cost £. I will pm you when i can get online (on phone at the mo) Thank you chicken xxxxxx can you please sprinkle some baby dust on them  x

Even though I'm a bit gutted I won't be having treatment I'm quite looking forward to having a legitimate month off. Somehow managed to get a natural pregnancy last time so you never know. Maybe all the drugs will wake my ovaries up! 

Strangely I feel more positive now than when I started treatment. Xx


----------



## lynn1303

amy - i'm glad you r feeling more positive hun! good luck!!!  ithink the provera gives u a  of an af.  keep us updated!!!

Keeping - lol on injecting in the bathroom!!! i'm sure i'll find it easier to do the more have to do it!!!  dh is desperate to jag me!!!! good luck for ur basting tomorrow!!!! let us know how u go!!!

forever- fx its an implant bleed and u get ur BFP tomorrow!!!! i'll say a wee prayer for u!!!!!!

catherine - thats terrible it took them so long to diagnose pcos - the meds will be worth it.

I couldn't get on site yesterday pm - it then wouldn't let me post when i was on it.

afm - af gone one more day of clomid and 2 more injections before my scan on monday after a nightshift!!! dh is on egg shells, he was being an  and i told him to behave and he totally went off on one screaming at me saying don't be taking out my hormone moods on him!!! when i replied i felt fine in that dept and i think it is him that is having hormonal mood swings he started laughing? WTF?  ok so ur an  and having mood swings but its funny but if its me who is actually taking meds and jagging herself then wot? its not allowed!!!!!!  sorry for the rant ladies


----------



## KG

Amy, what a shame you can't go ahead again this month, but it could be a blessing in disguise, I found that once I'd got over the disappointment, I could 'regroup', relax a bit and think about something else for a while. Will you get the chance to go and see your folks now?

Forever, wishing good things for you tomorrow. I know I always have to pee in a cup to test as I'm shaking too much to be able to hold the test still! 

AFM, clinic trying to change my scan date, grrrrrr! Actually they just wanted to move the time, but don't seem to understand that I have arranged childcare and dh time off work so it's not so easy to just move it. I got a bit upset, as last time at this scan I found I'd had missed miscarriage. Fortunately my nurse phoned me back and was more understanding than the receptionist. Guess it  will all work itself out. 

Take care ladies,
Kx


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Amy - don't know why you've a follie so big so soon - really one way or the other.  But as others have suggested some BMS might be called for  

Lynn I'm the other way this week - so touchy and sensitive that at this stage I'm doing my own head in. but I did have a go, rightly, at DH on Sunday night.  Seriously, when did his legs stop working to go to the kitchen   

Forever - hon so have everything crossed for you in the morning   

AMF - still no AF, was on to acupuncture guy, apt for Thursday, to 'ease the body along'.  Seriously stick a bomb up there just let me start on the drugs again (see I'm a little bit    today)  The fact that I can recognise the I'm a walking   seemingly is a good thing??

Anyway going eating a pizza and cheating and having a glass of wine, and chocolate, and anything else I can get my hands on.

Catch up later xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

I don't understand why I have a follie? I don't get it. I asked if it could be the one I had @ 19mm and I just didn't ovulate? But nurse said as I had pregnyl any follies would have released eggs. She said women have follies at different times and just don't know it. I don't know - how come I didnt have any for ages and now I have one? Also - what will happen to it? Will it shrink?? X


----------



## Missy123

Forever hopefull     for tomorrow, good luck.

Amy they are like buses lol none and then 2 come! Did you have any smaller ones on your last cycle as i was always led to believe that you only ovulate when they are big enough and the little ones get left behind i may be wrong, i don't think it will shrink i think cysts do that more. 
Like wolla said the instructions will tell you when to test but at 15mm already and you are only on CD2 do you think it will make it to CD10 or later?
I would have bought the cheapest and tested everyday from now! I knew someone who ovulated twice every month so good luck.


----------



## AmyBxxx

I honestly don't know what is going on with my follies. I didn't have any others on my right ovary only the one at 19mm. 

How can this one have got there? Surely I haven't developed one all on my own in the 2ww?? How could that be possible? I haven't been taking any meds. I just don't get it. 

I dont have a normal period so I haven't really got a clue when I'd ovulate etc. It's doing my head in! 

Forever - I've got EVERYTHING crossed for you love. Will be chekinh my phone every five seconds to see your result in the morning! X


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Amy, I had two both at 10 mm, one on each side when I had my base line scan on cd3, no idea where they came from but I do normally ovulate every month, I think. Sorry that doesn't really help you. When I used an opk, I had to start testing on day 5. I used a digi one and got a smiley face to indicate my surge- rang DH at work and said smiley face is here    . 
Forever, really hope all goes well for you tomorrow and you get your BFP.
Olga, enjoy you pizza and wine.
Lynn, hope you and DH sort things out, hormones ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. 
Glad you got some sleep Hasina, and good luck for Tuesday, have you had a base line scan?
AFM, about to walk my dog then home to watch the apprentice, I am very excited it's back
Take care all x x x


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Sorry for the me post

Had myself a full on panic attack after my post. DH calmed me on his lunch break and I managed to pull it together, got there and just lost it again   Was asked if I wanted to go home but managed to get through the shift.

The Brown loss turned more red and AF like while at work so just done a test and BFN for me   Doubt I'll test tommorrow as I'm sure AF will be in full flow. I'm gutted and exhausted. Had such an emotional day. Can't believe I lost it right at the end of the 2ww and at work as well!!! Now even more ppl know about it, however they were very supportive.

I'm off to sulk now, will be having a TX break but will still be here checking on you all. Thank you all for your support


----------



## Keeping busy

Forever, I am so sorry you think your AF has arrived. Take care of yourself


----------



## AmyBxxx

Forever   I feel your pain love. Xxxxx hope you're ok xxxxx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Forever I have been popping in and out keeping an eye on you.  I'm so very sorry to hear you think AF is here    xxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Well for some unknown reason to myself I tested again this morning and got the faintest second line which is absolutely no good to us really as bleeding is even heavier and it's safe to say AF is here. So even if there was a little emby they won't be shortly. Don't know why I even bothered torturing myself and testing. It's the closest I've ever had to a BFP, ironic really!! Feeling a bit more 'stable' today. Me and DH had a good cuddle last night and reminist over what we've been through over the years and talked about the good old days when life was much simpler. I hate that were going through this but I'm so lucky and grateful to be going through it with him (how soppy!) 

Thank you for the support and messages guys 
XxX


----------



## olga74

Forever - so sorry about your news and I'm glad you and DH had a 'good night' (totally bad choice of words but I do hope you know what I mean), it's good that you chatted and remembered the good times.  And yes, I totally understand, you saying that you want to go on this journey with him.


----------



## wolla

Forever - big hugs hun - you made me    with that last post     It is awful that we all have to go through this - and it does change your relationship with DH I think as you put so much time and energy into ttc. Look after yourself hun x x 

Amy - Don't want any ££ for the OPK's - would rather they be put to good use than just sitting in the bottom of my laundry basket x

wolla


----------



## hasina

Forever my heart goes out to u,i really thought i wil be hearing  good news from.
 its good u got dh support specially in what we ladies go through. 

Keeping busy, no my clinic only does day 10 scan, wel ther the only times that they book us in.
Dont mind me asking why do u have baseline scan? Is it also to check the folicles.


----------



## KG

Forever, sending you hugs.

Kx


----------



## charlie321

Forever - so sorry hun     . It's really good that you and dh still appreciate each other. I know I've felt grateful to have mine through our journey.x


----------



## Evah

Forever, hugs to you hun... It's good to hear that you and DH are comforting each other. It's hard but we all find the strengh to carry on with the journey. Keep strong.

I want to thank everyone for their support and advise from my previous post. I went for a scan today at CD14, it's also the 12th day of stims for me. The doctor said that everything looked pretty mush the same as before and all of the follis are under 10mm between 8-9. She said that I should continue with the injections at 75iu and come back on Monday at CD19. I don't know if one can grow twice the size in that time but there is nothing I can do.

Hugs to everyone
xx


----------



## fairy kimmy

Hi There 

Im very new to this so not sure if i post here or somewhere else.  Let me tell u all alittle about me im 26 and hubby 28 been trying for 6 and half years i had my first cycle of iui in march 2011 which was unsuccessful.  Have just started 2nd iui cycle had first scan today clomid for the last 4 days.  Im just looking to find someone/ women to talk to who are going through the same thing as i dont no anyone going thorugh iui.  i have lots of questions but just dont know the answers..

Thank u for reading 

kimmy xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Hasina, my clinic scans on cd2 to check whether you have any cysts or anything and also to check whether you have any follies and what sizes so they can plan cycle, if  you have a couple then they might scan again earlier and then trigger you slightly earlier. 

Evah, i think it depends on the individual but they could double in that time, I had one go from 0-17 in 6 days and someone last week, Jodie I think, had one grow really quickly.

Forever, really feel for you. Glad DH is looking after you.

Hey kimmy, welcome to the thread. This is def the place for you. Hope all goes well for you this cycle 

AFM - just back from basting, lying on sofa with legs up while DH does hovering.

Take care all
Xx


----------



## bonijade

Message to 'Forever Hopeful', gutted for you, big warm hugs and   positive thoughts to you.   


Haven't been on here for several days now, trying to keep busy myself and not calendar watch.......    
Just to reply to the update my OTD  (had to look up what it meant though   ) is Monday 23rd May

which feels like forever at the moment..........

Good luck to anyone else who's at a similar time during their 2ww


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps, just a quick update (thanks to hasina and keeping for asking after me ), I got basted on Monday, so now on 2ww, and OTD 23rd May same day as bonijade - hoping its good news for both of us!!! 

Hi and big hugs to everyone else. 

*Stimming * 
AmyBxxx - baseline scan 10th May
Brookie - ?
Keeping Busy
Lynn1303 - first scan mon 16th may
Hasina -

*2ww *  
Kl82 - OTD ?
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Angelgirl - OTD ?
Forever hopeful - OTD 11th May
Bonijade - OTD 23rd May
Jodie K - OTD 23rd May


Ruby - EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12

*Inbetween cycles * 
Cupcake - Changing clinics 
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie - Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine - IVF consultation 6th May
Olga - Awaiting review
Pixie22 -
Katie Kate -
Aimees -
Shenagh 1 - waiting for consultant to return from his jollies!
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
« Last Edit: 9/05/11, 16:27 by AmyBxxx »


----------



## lynn1303

Keeping I hope that dh takes good care of u!!!!! Fx for bfp on ur 2ww. Do u do anything different on ur 2ww? Take any time off work. What's the protocol? All going well I should be basted nxt week never done a 2ww before 

Sorry no personals I'm on phone

Big hugs and babydust to all


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Lynn,
I'm only in 2nd 2 ww and clinic said to carry on as normal. I'm gonna take it slightly easier and eat fresh pineapple. Does anyone know the deal with exercising. I Normally do a lot. Didn't do any in last 2ww and if I have another two weeks off I am gonna start putting on weight fast!
Take are all
Xx


----------



## lynn1303

On the darling buds thread it seems to be a no for exercise on the 2ww which as upset some ladies. Hope that helps and take it easy chick!!! Xxx


----------



## wolla

The advice I was given was 'act as though you're pregnant' - so no heavy lifting, no alcohol etc - I can't see what harm a bit of gentle exercise would do - I carried on swimming, but I wouldn't have done an aerobics class (although admittedly I wouldn't do one when not in the 2ww either ;-) ).  I guess it depends on whether you would blame the exercise if you get a BFN.

Good luck to 2wwers x x 

Wolla


----------



## Missy123

Forever    so sorry sweet take care of yourself and DH.
Jodie nice to see you are keeping the list up to date good luck with the 2ww   
Welcome to the newbies wishing you all lots of luck and to everyone else in treatment or just waiting.   

I usually do plenty of exercise but did none at the end of stimming and into my 2ww so i didn't have that to blame but put on a stone in weight with all the treatment and now have to fill my weight out on my new ICSI forms so i hope they don't think i just sit and eat! I was shocked at how much i gained in the last nine months.    Wishing it was for a better reason!


----------



## Evah

I know this is off topic but I had to share it with you ladies. The most horrific thing happened this morning... 

I was waiting for the 236 at the bus stop when the 56 came and a 3 year old stepped out of the bus and the bus just drove off. I was shocked. The child just came off the bus and the mother didn't even realise. There were 2 other women at the bus stop and we called the police. I just couldn't believe it. How does a mother lose sight of a 3 year old on a public transport? She was crying her eyes out and calling out for her mum. I could not believe it.


----------



## Katie Kate

Hiya ladies. 

I've been away from the thread for quite a while, after my last IUI in April. Just thought I'd update what is going on with me. I had a laparoscopy on tuesday to remove a small cyst and they found a small amount of endometriosis but everything else is written down as 100% functioning and normal. Am now at home recovering. Have IVF appt in June so hoping to start that asap now, just want to get on with it!

I would like to wish on of u IUI girls all of the luck in the world in your journeys and I hope I don't see you over on the ivf boards as u won't need them! 

Babydust to all 
Xxxxxx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Forever, sorry for your BFN hun    .  I am also sorry that u were struggling, but glad u r feeling a little better after your comforting hubby  .  Thinking of u.  I agree it was so nice when life was easier and DH and I just enjoyed each others company with a care free attitude, things have changed so much since TTC, but Thank God DH and I are as close as the day we met.  Its so nice that we have our partners to go through this horrid time with us x


Hells, thanks for the IVF well wishes hun .  How r u? x


Evah, Follies can have a growth spurt all of a sudden.  I know mine did, nothing was happening for me at the beginning of 2 cycles as I was on a very low dose of 75iu every 2 days and then all of a sudden I had a perfect juicy follie appear that grew really fast and more than 2 mm a day, so I think u will get good news when u have your scan on Monday.  I was able to have IUI both times, although a little late.  Good luck! **FOLLICLE DUST** x


Fairy, welcome .  You will find plenty of support on this thread and this site.  You are defo on the right thread.  Good luck with your IUI journey x


Keeping, I hope that the 2ww wont be too stressful for u.  Good luck hun   x


boni, Good luck with the 2ww, I hope your prayers get answered   x


Jodi, Good luck with the 2ww also hun, glad u have a cycle buddy    x


Lynn, Good luck with basting, and your 1st 2ww after, hopefully it will b your 1st and last and ends in a sticky BFP  x


Missy, I have put on weight with treatment also, especially since doing IUI.  I have joint a gym now though and am gonna exercise while I am on a break before starting IVF.  Makes me feel better and keeps my mind off things.  I    that ICSI is the answer for you x


Katie, I also have endo, but mild on the back of uterus, ligaments and vaginal wall, its not the cause of my infertility though, which I am pretty sure is the same thing for you.  I am starting IVF in June also, so we could be cycle buddies .  I had to take a months break due to a holiday I had planned in June, wish I could have had IVF this cycle, so I didnt need a cycle out as I hate waiting and I am thinking too much about the IVF, getting anxious  x


Good luck everyone with all your stimming and 2wws x


----------



## Missy123

Thanks catherine hopefully i won't be too far behind you with treatment and hoping IVF works for you!    Hope you mum is getting better.

Evah that is shocking with the bus i would have been shaking with fright if that had happened with me there. I worry when i find a lost little one in this day and age. Silly mother what was she thinking! At least you were there to contact the police what if no one saw, it gives me shivers just thinking about it.
Katie kate good luck with the IVF journey!


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Missy, thanks for asking about my mum.  She is still in Ireland and will be for a couple of weeks yet, but she is doing better, Thank God .  Hopefully she will keep that way when she gets home.  How r u feeling about your upcoming ICSI cycle? I cant stop thinking about my IVF cycle.  I am concerned about the immune meds I need to take and OHSS more than anything x


----------



## JacH

Hi- I hope you don't mind me joining in- I'm on my two week wait after IUI and finding it a great deal more difficult than I'd anticipated- mainily the emotional drain, but also still recovering from shooting off to the clinic every other day for two weeks!  
It would be lovely to chat to others in the same position- I've not found any very active chats till now- this one certainly seems active!


----------



## Katie Kate

Catherine, good luck with your ivf, I think it will be right for you. My appt isn't till June and guess I have to take the pill for a while so annoyingly it will be another waiting game for me too. 

JacH- u will find these girls so helpful and supportive, there's nothing that somebody won't undestabd on here! I found it hard in the 2ww after being so busy with injections and scans etc then suddenly it's out if your hands. I hope the 2 weeks fly past for u and u get a lovely BFP.

Slightly off thread but has anyone had a laparoscopy and bled heavily after? My stomach is like a balloon, which I know is normal but I amblleding so much and my period isn't due for a week. Do u think I should be concerned? I was told my period would come at the normal time. 

X


----------



## hasina

hi all,

jach hiyaa hun wer all here for u, welcome to the thread

katies hun i havnt had laparoscopy hun, hope u feel a bit better soon..

catherinettc hun ul be fine.. im hoping that u will get bfp on ivf..

missy soo pleased to c u now and then.. hope ur doing ok and well.. wish u all the best

eva cant believe it how can a mother take her eyes off on a 3year old child.. thats  how soo careless some mothers can be.. pity on them

wolla hows things going with u? any morning sickness or anything..? hope ur doing ok though

keeping my fingers are tightly crossed for u for a bfp, we need more of the bfp to get the rest of us leading that way
also about the the scans my clincs checks everything just on day 10 and sometime on day9 .. but its good that u have a baseline scan

jodie hows it going hun.. i dont need to say anything to u... ur my buddie  soo im hoping for a happy result hun xx

hells, mina, kg. wishing how u ladies getting on...

bonijade wish u all the best hun on a bfp

forever hope ur ok hun..

afm feeling soo bloated with clomid just another 2more days till its finished.. hoping that the scan shows everything looking good and also hope i dont ovulate befor hand..

sorry if i missed anyone out hi to everyone..

love hasina xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Just a quickie


Katie, don't worry it's normal - I had a lap, was VERY bloated and bled too.  Just like a period. I dont get normal periods so don't know if it was instead of a period or as well as one! 

You might get pains in your shoulder tips too (it's trapped air just try
Moving around a bit)


Hope this puts your mind at rest  

Amy xxx

PS

I got my BFP after a lap (no other treatment) it ended in a m/c for me but I've heard of people getting pg successfully after a lap - not sure why or how!


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hi everyone

Thank you for all your kind wishes, feeling a bit stronger today and I went to the new hairdressers today and got my hair fixed, thank god!!!   it's lush and has made me feel a bit brighter.

Welcome to Jach, this forum is great, it's very helpful and becomes our rock. Good luck to you and try to relax  

Katie - So glad to hear from you, Ive only had an investigative Lap before so just a 'poke and see' not a 'poke, see and rake around' so I don't think I had bleeding after ?!? Can't quite remeber. But I remeber the bloating, pain and trapped wind in shoulder. I agree with Amy though, just sounds like its normal and part of what you've had done. If your worried though and bleeding heavily ring your local gyanae &Obs ward and get some advise. Rest up and hope you recover quickly  

 to everyone else,   thoughts to all
XxX


----------



## Keeping busy

Thank you for the info on exercise ladies. I am not going to do anything but walk the dog, I don't think my dh would forgive me if we get a bfn and he can blame the exercise. I think I will just have to get fat, for all the wrong reasons! How much caffeine is there in chocolate- just eaten a really big bar as been at work for 12 hours and had enough!
Forever, so please you got your hair sorted and your feeling a bit better. I'm off to hair dresser tomorrow and it's a new one as my old one left, so I'm a bit nervous.
Hasina, as you ovulated early in your last cycle can yo not convince your clinic to scan you slightly earlier. I think one of the things I inject is meant to stop me ovulating with out a trigger. Do you use something similar?
I am amazed at the whole air in your shoulder thing- how does it get there? It's a way to travel, i am learning so much going through this process.
Kg, do you have your scan tomorrow? Thinking of you.
Welcome to all the new people and good luck to everyone moving on to IVF or ICIS, I really hope it brings you a BFP.
Evah, I can't believe that lady didn't realise her child had got off the bus, things like that make you mad don't they,
Take care all
X x x


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Kg - The whole trap wind in shoulder thing has always fasinated me as well. I always assumed that procedures like Laproscopy etc where they pump air and fluid into your body to seperate tissues/organs to be able to see what they are doing etc caused it. But ive since had a few patients who have had it off epidurals and spinals, where no air or anything is put in! I really dont get it, but it happens and by god it hurts, its so alkward to get rid of as well.
XxX


----------



## aimees

Evah do you live in hackney by any chance? Those bus numbers sound awfully familiar.


----------



## Katie Kate

Thanks Amyb And forever- sounds like my symptoms are normal and just got to grin and bear them! Am so bloated! I've heard of people getting pregnant after lap too but I think that would be more likely if they have removed something that was interfering like a large cyst or unstuck your tubes or something, but I am still going to buy the clear blue ovulation sticks this month and we will try out hardest to get preggers before the ivf starts! Worth a go I'd say. That us if I stop feeling so sore! 

It was really nice to meet a couple of girls in the hospital ward who were having laps for infertility too, had some good chats with them. 
X


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well, I haven'e been on for a while as waiting for IVF. For those of you who are also waiting to start IVF after failed IUI cycles could you let me know what  thread you will be joining for IVF support?
xxx


----------



## Evah

Hi Ladies,

Catherine, thank you for your words of advise, I am just going to see what happens on Mondays scan. I am also booked for IVF this year, mine is in September. My doctor thought that I should try 3 cycles of IUI in the mean time. I have had IVF last year so feel free to ask any questions you may have. Good luck with it all hun.  xx

aimees, yes I am in Hackney. I am with the Homerton Hospital for my treatments.

I hope everyone is doing well, hugs xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Growl 

I have used an OPK peestick for the first time and it didn't work?! The control line didn't come up?!

I followed the directions exactly as it said so undone know what's up!! So annoying! 

A. X


----------



## JacH

A couple of questions- hope you don't mind but I feel like I don't know what's happpening to me or what to expect. Clinic has a very high success rate but they are not great on people skills or explaining anything. Is it supposed to be painful after IUI? I was in pain the day after and now, six days later I feel like I've got period pains- I'm trying not to worry but it is all so unknown and worrying is my permanent state at the moment!

Also a technical question- how do I get all that little pink information at the bottom of my posts on here?


----------



## Katie Kate

JacH- go to profile and then forum profile then u can add the pink info!
I was really crampy after 2 of my iuis and had period pains for a few days. I think its normal and definatley not a bad sign. They say that period pains half way through could be a hood sign as it could be implantation so hope that's what it is for you! 

X


----------



## Katie Kate

Where is says hood I meant good! Bloomin I phone! X


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey JacH, I had a lot of pain after first IUI and pretty much none after this one, except for a persistent pain where my right ovary is, but I think that is down to a cyst that I have there. Really hope it is good news for you.
Amy, so sorry the OPK didn't work. This may sound really yuck but have you tried tracking the changes in your discharge? I read about it in a book called Planning for a health pregnancy. Basically you get thin stretchy clear stuff around the time of ovulation. I was fairly sure I could use this tell if I was about to ovulate and then the two months I used OPK's they showed I was having a surge at the point I had most of this type of discharge. Really gross I know but if OPK's aren't working for you then perhaps this might.

Just up dating

Stimming      
AmyBxxx - baseline scan 10th May
Brookie - ?
Lynn1303 - first scan mon 16th may
Hasina -

2ww    
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Angelgirl - OTD ?
Forever hopeful – OTD 11th May
Bonijade – OTD 23rd May
Jodie K - OTD 23rd May
Keeping Busy - ODT 25th May


Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12

Inbetween cycles    
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Olga – Awaiting review
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Shenagh 1 – waiting for consultant to return from his jollies!
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May

Actually only updated myself as didn't want to get anyone wrong x x


----------



## KG

Hi ladies, just popped on to say, I had a scan yesterday and saw a tiny heartbeat - v relieved and praying that all stays good. Guess I ought to move away from this thread now, as it's really for people going through tx, but will lurk and hope for good news for all of you lovely ladies soon, you've all been such fantastic support over the last few months, don't know what I would have done without you.

Take care,
Kx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Keeping - I do keep an eye on CM (cervical mucus) but I have PCOS and apparently this can make CM unreliable to depend on. 

KG - yeay! Glad all is ok. Don't move away too far - you are a font of information! And we want to see you having a HH9M! 

Amy xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Great news, KG . Wishing you all the best, hun.

Suzie, I tried reviving the IUI turned IVF thread without success. I'm also waiting to [possibly] try IVF. You can join me there ... perhaps if we start the ball rolling, we'll get a few of us IUI girlies on there.

Best of luck to everyone else . I am also lurking now and again but am inbetween treatments so have no home .


----------



## hakunamatata

kg thats fantastic news, that really must be a remarkable moment. x

i think im the only one on ff going from ivf to iui, doh. 

keeping busy caffeine in choc doent count, its all good for well being hun   

forever glad you got your hair fixed, makes you feel so much better

hasina hope the bloating is bareable and all good at your scan, hold onto those little eggies a bit longer

jac sorry unable to offer any advice this will be my first iui, good luck hun x

hope everyone else is good

well af arrived today so picking up meds tomorrow to start 75 of gonal sunday. first scan friday. so wierd as in ivf i wanted as many follies as poss now only want 1-3. lifes never simple hey girls x


----------



## olga74

Hi everyone, 

Just checking in quickly - no news on my front, still waiting on my AF, 38 days and counting.  Acupuncture guy has me on extra herbs to see will that 'ease things along'.  So I've just spent the last hour cooking up a storm, freezing dinners (working long hours next week and determined not to live on take out)  DH has gone away scuba diving, which is my passion too, but because we didn't know what stage I'd be at I decided not to go,  so wanted to go.  

KG great news on the scan, and hearing that this worked for you makes it possible for the rest of us.  It's nice to hear the good stories.  And as said, you're a mine of information 

Welcome to the newbies - there is a lot of information to be had here - just as the questions.  

Anyway going to watch a dvd and finish off the washing (what a way to spend a Friday night!!) 

Catch up soon xxx


----------



## lynn1303

hey girlies

amy - i have pcos as well and was told by fertility peeps that opk dont work for us i guess anything is worth a try though

jach and keeping fx for ur 2ww take it easy and chill we r all here for u when u fee like the 2ww will never end!!!!

hasina - have you finished ur clomid yet? how u feeling now?

kg - i'm so happy about ur wee baby heart beat good luck with the rest of your pg!!!

hakunna - i hope iui works for u!! glad af is here and ur taking ur gonal f - what regime r u on? i was on 50mg clomid cd2-6 then gonal f 75 cd 5,7,9, i'm getting my first scan on mon which is cd12

olga - have the clinic not given u provera - i don't bleed at all so they have to give me provera to induce a cycle - it may be worth asking about.

forever - massive massive gigantic hugs to u pal!!!!! what r ur next steps?

afm - well as i said i'm just waiting on my first scan on monday, i think i may have mild ohss, my tummy is sore - some backache but no swelling or bloating yet.  unless its normal to have a sore stomach at this stage? i start nightshift on sunday for 4 nights i'm not really looking forward to it coz i feel crappy enough normally on nights.  i'm a bit worried about nxt week incase basting happens on tues or wed should i go in for my nightshift or phone in sick?

hope eveeryone is doing well

big hugs
xx


----------



## hakunamatata

hi lynn think its safe to say basting could be wed, i would call i sick hun.

thanks for asking after me hun. we picked up the drugs to start injecting 75 tomorrow. unfort as i sat there and in the car the tears started rolling. i just feel so hopeless about it all. have my first scan friday. i guess after failing ivf i wonder how this can ever work for us. guess hormones of af dont help and trying to loose weight is driving me bananas. sorry for rant girls x


----------



## lynn1303

thats what i was thinking but i'm the only one there so if i don't go i'm pretty much scewing them but my baby or potential PUPO has to be a priority

hakunna everything is worth a try many people have babies with iui, this means te tx works and it can work for u too!!! forget about IVF, this is a new journey ur on now - a journey that will work


----------



## JacH

Katie Kate thank you for the information- I've now done the little pink bit at the bottom.

Good luck to everyone on here- it really is like entering another world all this treatment, and I've only just started.


----------



## Evah

hakuna, we are in the same boat hun. I am in the middle of my first IUI after a failed IVF cycle. I am thinking the exact things you are and I am hoping that this time it's going to work. I have 3 IUI cycles and if they dont work I will be doing IVF again in september. Keep strong xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

thank you evah i am glad im not alone. did you get many eggs in ivf and how are you progressing now? im just scared i will over respond. perhaps the other girls can tell me how many follies they have on their first scans, do they worry about little ones?


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all, hope everyone is ok.
Lynn, where are you injecting, in your tummy? Could this be what's making it sore. I would agree about phoning in sick. I have had the day of my insemination off both times, taken as annual leave, although my clinic did say I could go into work after, the first time I didn't feel well enough. I have returned to work the next day though and that has been fine.
Hackunamatata, thanks for the kind words re: caffeine in chocolate. Tonight I have eating Ben and jerrys ice-cream but to make it a bit healthy mixed it with pineapple, strawberries and blueberries. As I picked it up to put into the shopping trolley my DH said, aren't you meant to be being healthy ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Try not to worry to much about growing to many follicles. On my first round i had two good size ones and a number that were 11 mm and the clinic weren't worried. This time i had two good ones and two 10 mm ones and again they weren't worried, but did do my basting early, only day 11, as I respond so quickly. Hope you can start feeling positive and strong. Think we all find our emotions getting the better of us at time. Good luck
Olga, I hope your AF comes soon, sorry you didn't get to go away. Hope you find lots to keep you occupied this week.
Jach, are you feeling any better? Has the cramping eased?
Amy, have the pee sticks started working yet?
KG, congratulations Hun, great news.
AFM, had a lovely afternoon playing with our wonderful god daughter, she really makes me smile. The innocence of a 2 year old is so refreshing. It was nice to forget about this horrible 2ww, the bit I find hardest is that I feel sick and have sore boobs, but I know this is just cos of the trigger shot, just seems cruel really that you get the same symptoms from the trigger as you would get from a BFP, not fair!
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## Katie Kate

Hakunamatata: for each of my iuis I had about follis at the first few scans up to about 10mm then they stopped growing and 1 or 2 took over from day 8 on one go to day 11 on another, my basting ranged from day 12 on my consecutive cycle to day 14 and 15 on the other two. I wouldn't worry about too many folli unless they are over about 16mm. Good luck x

I'm still really sore from lap and dye and can't believe how emotional I am! Every morning I have had a good cry, I think partly because I'm so sore And sluggish, but also i think this is a new start for me after my failed iuis and it scares the sh&t out of me! 
Does anybody know if the bleed I had/am having is my period?! I had lap on day 21, started bleeding heavily on day 23. It's only because I want to start OPK at the right time! 

Enjoy your Sunday x


----------



## JacH

Keeping busy- it is a bit better, just feels a bit achy.
I had 3 big follicles and several smaller ones- after a week of them tutting and saying nothing was big enough. I had to sign a thing saying I understood I risked multiple pregnancy, but they thought due to my age, the risks were balanced out- hope so- don't think I could stand the strain of extra worry due to multiple pregnancy. Though all the stuff I've been reading says twins aren't so risky- it's more that you have to worry about a lot- I can't even think about that!!!!!


----------



## Evah

hakuna, With my first IVF cycle I responded very slowly and at the end of it I had 9 eggs which all 9 fertilised and 2 was transfered at blast. I started to bleed 4 days after transfer and that was it for that cycle.

With my current IUI cycle, it's my first and I am on 75iu of Gonal F daily and today is day 16 of injecting. My first and second scan basically didn't show much. I had a lot of follies some were under 10mm but there was no lead. I have my third scan tomorrow so we will see how it goes. I think that I wont have a lead and it will be cancelled. That's just how I feel. I will keep you ladies informed..
xxx


----------



## lynn1303

keeping - yeah im injecting in my tummy the pains r more crampy in nature so i don't know if that could be the cause or not. when is ur OTD?

EVAH - good luck for tomorrow hun hope its 3rd scan lucky for u!!!

hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Evah

Thanks for the support Lynn, btw how come some inject in the tummy and some on the thigh? I was told to inject at the top of my leg. Is there a difference? When I was doing IVF I did the thigh and tummy daily with different injections. It's so hard to know which is better or what works for each of us. Hope those injections are not hurting much. At day 15 mine are hurting but before they never used to. take care xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

katie thanks for sharing your experience. sorry you are still in such pain xx

evah i hope it is 3rd scan lucky tomorrow, im starting on 75 too xx

double trouble would defo be expensive jac but also job done xx

hope everyone is having a good weekend. thank you all for your advice im feeling a little better so i really appreciate it x


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hi guys, just popping in to say hello, been reading and keeping up to date with everyone. I won't be posting much as having a break from Tx, off on a family holiday to Yorkshire next week and can't wait, just really need a break from it all, had a very busy, emotional and drama filled few weeks and just need to chill. Me and DH are going to go off camping in June as well, just us two and the dogs, just to clear our minds and plan our next steps in this TTC journey. Going to try and loose a bit more weight to see if I can get my 31 BMI below 30 seeing the clinic is so obsessed with it!

Been and got a nice new big car yesterday, it's great, perfect for having kiddies and family life, just need some bambinos to go in it now.

Please don't forget about me and I am still around, just taking a back seat. Anyone is welcome to PM me if they need/want to.

KG - Congrats on your sticky bean, bet you were so pleased at the scan, stay around and keep us updated on your Pg, it gives us all hope. 

Amy -   Hope your well and not getting so stressed with those silly pee sticks   Just get on having lots of BMS with DH and you'll be sure to catch your fertile period.

Going to update the list, I'm on my iPhone so apologies if it doesn't copy and paste very well or accurately
Just up dating

Stimming      
AmyBxxx - baseline scan 10th May
Brookie - ?
Lynn1303 - first scan mon 16th may
Hasina -

2ww     
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Bonijade – OTD 23rd May
Jodie K - OTD 23rd May
Keeping Busy - ODT 25th May

 
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12

Inbetween cycles    
Cupcake - Changing clinics   
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Olga – Awaiting review
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Shenagh 1 – waiting for consultant to return from his jollies!
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH 

XxX


----------



## hasina

hi all its been a bit quiet on here hope everyones ok and well..

jodie how u getting on hun...

forever u good to here u going away.. u deserve a break.. hope the break does u and ur partner good.. wish u all the best in the next step u take..

lynn hiya hun, yep finally have finished the clomid.. been quiet snappy tbh..
about ur basting date make shore u dont miss it, do a sicky..  hope ur feeling much better..
do u have scan tommorow? i have it on tuesday.. hope everything looks good. goodluck

hakunamatata hiya hun thanx for asking about me.. yes the bloatiness has faded away a bit.. but boi i tell u what these drugs seem to make ur belly go big.. dont u think soo

kg wow fantastic news about the little 1s heartbeat.. u just take it easy ok

hi to everyone else hope everyone has had a good weekend.. back to work tommorow, gonna try and take the morning off for tuesday as i have the appointment early at 9.20..


----------



## lynn1303

Hey girlies. Just in bed from nightshift and scan. Nothing was seen just the usual cystic ovaries I always have!!!  my womb is only 4 thick so the drugs haven't touched me!!! After much pleading I managed to persuade the nurse to up my gonal f. So I've to take 150 now and 150 tomorrow then get rescanned on wed. I'm gutted but in also exhausted!!! Sweet dreams peeps. Xxx Hasina hope u have better luck than me!!!!


----------



## hasina

hay lynn sorry to hear ur scan didnt go to well.. hopefully with ur dosages being up will get those juicy follicles on the go soon..
im dreading my scan appoinment never was like this for my first 2 cycles.. because of the last cycle i was getting a slow progress and also being abandaned just dread that  same thing will happen again .. use to think every cycle will get easier, but no it gets harder and harder.

wish  all the luck on wed..  

hi to everyone else xx


----------



## hakunamatata

hi lynn im so sorry your scan didnt go well, how many days have you injected? hope the higher dose helps, glad they are keeping an eye on you tho.

hasina good luck for your scan hun. im loving not having to sniff like for ivf. seems so wierd going straight onto gonal.

forever sounds like youve a fantastic break planned. my weight is the same as yours and really hard making progress. good luck hun, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## JacH

Gosh- sounds like I had a much higher dose of Gonal F than anyone else! May be it's my age- but I started with 300 and then they upped it to 375.  It sounds like each place does it's own thing- they do sound quite different.  I also injected into my stomach- some days I managed fine but other days I gave myself a great selection of bruises!


----------



## hasina

jach wish u all the best for this cycle as u say ur on high dose.. u poor thing with bruises..

i feel for all the ladies that have to inject, as i only trigger just befor basting.


----------



## hasina

whhops forgot about hakunamatata thanks for wishing me luck really need it.. ul be fine iui is more stright foward then ivf i assume goodluck with the gonal


----------



## Evah

Hello Ladies,

I had my 3rd scan this morning and just as expected, there isn't any change and my follies are between 8-9mm and as I have been injecting for 16 days already, the doctor said that the cycle is being cancelled. I knew that was going to happen but it still upsets you to know that all that injecting and worry was for nothing. I am waiting for a call from my doctor for an appointment to discuss the next step. It's either going to be a second cycle of IUI with higher dosage or my IVF might be bought forward. I have no idea what my doctor is going to say. I hope you ladies are doing better then me, hugs to all xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey ladies.
Evah, so sorry to hear they are cancelling your cycle, I bet you are   . Doesn't seem fair, why can't they just up the dosage this cycle. Hope your doctor gets in touch quickly with an appointment date so you can make plans.
Lynn, sorry your scan didn't go well, but great news they have upped your meds. You never know it might work out better, if it doesn't fall on a day you have a night shift, as the recommend doing the deed (well my clinic does) after and you might not feel up to it if you have had a night shift, then gone in for basting, you might just want sleep. Is your tummy less crampy now? Hope so, think I'm lucky, pretty much never get any type of stomach pains only got them after first IUI. 
JacH, whats your OTD? twins might be more stressful but I'm sure you would be fine, I work with lots of parents who have twins and they all manage just fine.
Hasina, lots of good luck for tommorrow - fingers crossed you have some nice follies there and they will let you trigger.
Forever, glad to hear you have a lovely holiday planned and have bought a nice new car, enjoy your time away and the time with your DH.
Katie Kate, are you starting to feel any better yet?
AFM, only on day 6 and already convinced it hasn't worked. Do you def ovulate with the trigger as I think I ovulated two days later, on the Friday. Also, things didn't seem as good this time, both follies on one side, last time one on each, a cyst, last time no cyst and a few less  . I'm forward planning for a BFN and spoke to clinic today as realised if it hasn't worked I'll be due on on the Friday of the bank holiday and will need to get in for a base line scan asap. The lovely nurse has said she would see me on the bank holiday Monday as she is working. Its hard as I am normally a very positive person but this just wears you down doesn't it.
Take care all
Hi to anyone I've missed 
xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

evah honey i am so very sorry they have cancelled your cycle     i really hope they dont keep you hanging around long with a plan. treat yourself with a glass of wine hun    

keeping i am so sorry you are already planning your next cycle, im hoping you'll get a very pleasant surprise    

hasina more luck for tomorrow. the jabs arent bad, you get so used to them x


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, 

I'm still getting used to this, Please bare with me, 
My cycle started again Saturday the hospital phoned me this morning and said that I should up my dose of clomid to 100mg from 50mg they said that last iui my follicles hadn't grown as they should only had 1 egg, she told me the side effects and risks are higher when taking them, just wondered if this had happened to any of you ladies? 
It may also sound like a silly question but I have also got a really bad cold is it ok to take medication such as lemsip when taking clomid? Im just so unsure of everything at the moment. 

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Lilly,
really sorry I can't be of any help as I have never taken Clomid, I use Menapuor (spelling!) Just wondering how your clinic knew you only had one egg. Did you only have one Follicle? Lots of girls on here only have one Follicle at insemination, but also lots of us have two or three. I am sure your clinic know what they are doing so don't worry. My clinic told me the biggest risk with any fertility drug is when you produce loads and loads of follies, can't remember the technical name but the nurse said in all her years in fertility and there are lots apparently, she has never seen it happen to anyone.
Thanks Hakunamatata, i hope its a postive suprise too, did you start your injections? How are you feeling? 
xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

did my second injection tonight. feeling quite relaxed, dont know if it as my hopes arent too high at mo. i defo like not having to down reg x


----------



## Lilly27

Hi thanks for the reply, I had so many scans and even though I only had 1 follicle it wasn't has big has it should have been whilst the others just didn't grow! 
I have taken the double dose and I guess I will hope for the best this time!
thanks for the comment 

Good luck with the injections I've not had to do that that must be difficult, good luck with all! 

 praying for everyone!


----------



## shenagh1

hey all,

how is everyone? just on to let you know im starting my injections again friday hopefully so im looking forward to getting back on the stimming list!!

thanks for those who asked after me, welcome to all those ladies who are new here, and hello to some old friends who have come back!!

kg-brill news about your scan hun..
hasina- hope your feeling better and your scan goes well x
jodie- how are you hun, any luck with yourself?
forever- i hope you have a wonderful time away, have some fun with loads of BMS with DH just for fun again, treatment seems to make it feel routine sometimes
amy- hope your handling the sticks better now i would just keep at it hun, ov tests dont work for me @ all so mine is a guessing game lol x
keeping busy- hun dont let it get you down the trigger should def release the egg.. but you can get cramping for up to 48 hours after thats just your system settling again.. fingers crossed completely for you 

AFM- as above i've said start back in a few days hopefully fingers crossed this is the one.. i feel more relaxed going into this one although i know i shouldnt as i think it will be my last one.. no.6 i have NEVER seen anyone do so many but my consultant insisted on it, well heres hoping xx


----------



## Evah

keeping busy, keep positive hun xx

hakuna thanks hun, I did a face mask and relaxed this evening so all is good.
Keep positive babes you never know what might just do the trick.

xxx


----------



## wolla

lilly27 - They put me straight onto 100mg clomid as when we were ttc DS I didn't respond well enough with only 50mg - was only getting a couple of 13mm follies. With 100mg I got a couple of 18mm follies.  The higher dose gave me funny eyes and headaches, but it was definitely worth it - good luck

Sheenagh - best of luck on try no 6 - really hope this is the one for you

Hi to everyone else
Wolla
x


----------



## hasina

gosh ladies its soo quiet on here.

wolla how u doing hun?

afm well had my scan today went well ladies didnt expect it.. have 3 follicles around 10mm going for rescan on friday..
i also had a word with the nurse to please please for them to keep an eye on me closer as my cycles have been abandaned in the past.
soo the nurse that i saw she herself was saying that they need to trigger me befor i ovulate ..
soo just hoping for basting to take place for go ahead for the weekend..

shenagh wish all all the luck in the world for ur 6th cycle. xx
*lily27, hakunamatata , jodie, keeping hi to everyone else that i have missed as im on here just for a quick 1..
*


----------



## Missy123

hasina just had to pop in and say hi and wish you luck for friday, hope you get your BFP this month     
3 follicles are great and    that the timings are right and you get your trigger.   

I have my ICSI consultation tomorrow so am really nervous but i will pop by and let you know how it goes and give you a rough idea of when we will be starting.
Good luck to you all and i miss not posting to you all everyday.


----------



## hakunamatata

hasina wow 3 follies is fantastic. glad they are keeping an eye on you xxx

good luck for tomorrow missy x


----------



## hasina

Missy hiya Hun listen uv been so patient throughout your whole journey on fertility..
I just hope u get a bfp Soon and hoping for u to get it on the first go.
Ul be fine tommorow ur a soilder.
Make shore u post on here and let us know how it goes tommorow xxxx


----------



## dmhw5677

Hi guys... Right.. I am new to this site and new to the whole "fertility" procedures. I'm actually after some advice really. So my partner is recovering from Leukemia. He is now in remission after a bone marrow transplant, yay!!! We were fortunate enough to bank his little men before any of his treatment. We have now been referred by our GP to JR fertility clinic for consultation - not until July. Can anyone tell me what is likely to happen next? I'm really excited but also nervous of the unknown! I've had the usual blood tests by my GP and i'm all okay.. Any advice or information would be most appreciated..Thanks


----------



## wolla

Hasina - that's fab news on your follies, and great that they're going to trigger you too - really hope this is the one for you hun x x 

Missy - good luck for ICSI consultation tomorrow x x 

AFM - Had our first scan this afternoon and it was amazing - 1 tiny little heartbeat flickering away.  Got 3 photo's - although there's not much to see it's lovely to have them.  The nurse who did the scan was the same one who did the insem, so it was lovely to see her and to be able to say thank you.  I really hope that each and everyone of you gets to experience this really soon    I will be keeping an eye on you all to see how you're getting on.

Lots of love 
Wolla
xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey lovely ladies,
Hope you are all ok. 
Hasina, great news that the nurse is listening and that you have three follies growing, good luck for Friday, will be thinking of you.
Shenga, good luck for cycle 6, I'm sure your consultant knows what he is talking about, here's hoping this is the cycle for you and you'll soon be telling us all about a BFP, I'll be hoping and   for you. Thanks for info on trigger, it was my CM that made me think I ovulated a couple of days later, but I it's good to know that it would defo have worked.
Dmhw5677, welcome to thread. good to here that your DP is in remission. I am certainly no expert but at the consultation they will probably make a decision about whether you do IUI or go straight for IVF/ICIS. I guess this will depend on who many of his   yousuccesses success rates with IVF / ICIS are higher than with IUI. Hopefully one of the board moderators can point you in the direction of people who know more.
hakunamata, glad injections are going ok and you are feeling relaxed, think that's the best way to be hun.
Lilly, injections are ok if you ever have to do them, I announced to a friend at the weekend I actually like doing them, she told me I'm weird! But I reckon I'm not the only one who likes doing them, makes you feel like your doing something positive.
Evah and everyone else who told me to keep positive, thank you, I'm in a better place today.
Lynn and Amy, where have you gone, hope you are both ok
Where have all the other 2ww gone- hope you are all ok and it's not driving you  
Wolla, fantastic news, really really pleased for you
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hi ladies, 

Thanks for asking after me xxxxx I'm still here reading everyone but just feel a bit out of it as am
Between cycles and can't do anything  except pee on sticks which isn't much fun!!

Wolla - so pleased your scan went well Hun. X

Hope everyone is OK. I'm kind of enjoying not having injections/scans etc. Feels a but more like normal life again. But also a bit sad that we are daying this journey even longer. It's so difficult isn't it. Grrrr. 

Will catch up properly when I can get online 

Amy xx


----------



## lynn1303

Hey girlies. I'm on the nightshift so I don't get on pc. I'm on my phone on my break at mo. As soon as I'm  home I'm in bed then get up have dinner then go to work. It's not much of a life but only have 2 more to go. Keeping how r u getting on? 

Hasina I'm so happy u got 3 follies that's triplet potential!!! 

Hakuna I'm glad ur injections r going well

Afm. I have another scan straight from work tomorrow. Hopefully the double dose of gonal the past few days has worked and I hope I don't fall asleep in the waiting room again!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well. Babydust to all. Xxx


----------



## hasina

Lynn just wanted to wish u all the best for the scan hope those folicles are grown by today..
U poor thing don't blame u if u fall asleeP in the waiting doing a night shift  
Let us know how u got on.
Thinking of u xxx

Will catch up with everyone else later


----------



## lynn1303

Thanks hasina  Just a quick one from me ladies. Still no change. I've got another 150 injection today and tomorrow then scan again on Friday. I just don't know why my body won't respond!! :-( nite nite ladies. Xxxx


----------



## hakunamatata

lynn big hugs honey so sorry you didnt see the growth you wanted at your scan, im glad theyre giving you a little longer xx

hasina 3 follies is absolutely fantastic girlie you must be over the moon, yippee

wolla thats fantastic news hun, must admit there was no worse experience than getting to the scan and having no heartbeat, so pleased for you hun x

hello dhmw so glad hubby is in remission, so scarey hey. good luck at your consultation

amy hang in there hun youll soon be back with us

forever i know what you mean about the jabs, you do feel like at least youre getting somewhere xx


----------



## hasina

lynn damn im soo upset in ur result   i know exactly how ur feeling as my follicles wer growing very slowly last cycle, 
hope the injection helps to grow.
what day are u on on the cycle?i dont do injection but i do hear all the other ladies that have had them and have had positive results..
dont give up u will get there hun..

hakunamatata hiya hun, i wouldnt say im over the moon hun, even having the perfect folicle it doesnt end up with happy news for some.
but am happy that im getting there, as my cycles always seem to get abandand..  and specially the waiting game really stress me out. i just wana get on the 2ww how ever way.. with even just a 1 dont mind at all.. 
i already have 7year old dd, i am blessed to even have one. and tbh if this cycle doesnt work out for me this time.. my last go will be on june. if things still dont look good i will be packing it all in.
i have put on soo much weight with the clomid that i have honestly have gone to a size 16 just about..
feeling more on the negetive side because have put on weight..
how far are u on the cycle?
hope ur doing ok..

everyone that are on the 2ww u ladies seem very  quiet.. hope u ladies are doing ok.. and hoping for bfp from u ladies...

hi to everyone else xx


----------



## hakunamatata

hi hasina, i know what you mean its one step at a time, but i guess we have to celebrate little milestones as it can be such a negative process. 
ive obly done 3 jabs, forth tonight and first scan friday. ive put on lots of weight through treatment too. i am a 16 unfort   . but lets hope we're gaining weight for the right reasons soon. would be nice to have a bro or sis for you dd xx


----------



## hasina

hakunamatata first of all ur soooooooo sweet saying about my dd needs a bro or sis... ur sooo understanding and ur a very strong person to say that specially when i already have a child.. some ladies will say its shelfish of me to want another child when theres others that dont even have one. but what alot of ladies dont know how it does feel to have a lonely child..
im honestly blessed with the one.. but these tx im having its not for me hun its for her...
theres been number of time shes board out of her mind.. when she comes back from school she always seem to have something to talk about specially about all her friends they all seem to have bro and sis and shes the only one that doesnt..
these things really get to me.
thankyou soo much for ur kind thoughts it really means alot.. i hope this is ur month hun..
all those womens out there i just hope there dream comes true soon for everyone..
goodluck for ur scan looks like theres a few of us going on scan on friday..

omg tell me about it putting on weight , i was honestly inbetween 12-14 but now i sometime seem to be needing 16..
but i tell u what hun dont u put urself down iv seen soo many ladies that are even double then what we are how comes they concieve easily..
u takecare  xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Ladies,
Hope everyone is ok.
Lynn, really sorry to hear those follies aren't growing. What day are you on now? Really hope you have good news on your scan on Friday.
Hey Hasina, I don't think it is selfish to want a little bro or sis for your DD. I keep wondering what we'll do next  if is is successful as I've always imagined I'll have more than one child, in fact I've got it all worked out two children, two names including middle names............... I'm such a day dreamer!  Good luck scanning on Friday.
Hakunamata, glad you feel the same about injecting, at least I know I'm not  good luck with scan on Friday hope you have a few juicy follies growing away.
Amy hun hope your ok and peeing on sticks isn't getting you down to much, remember to do lots of  , then even if your pee sticks don't work you should still have swimmers in place at the right time 
AFM, now on day 8 of 2ww, over half way-yipee. DH is working away and I have a pee stick in the house, so staying at my mums so I won't be tempted to test early! 
Take care all
Xx


----------



## hakunamatata

good girl keeping step away from the pee sticks    its way too early xx


----------



## shenagh1

good woman keeping busy!! good thing to stay well away from the pee sticks!! x

lynn im very similar if your to read back on my posts youll see how bad and LONG my cycles are xx

hasina hope your follies have a nice wee jump before friday

as for the weight issue, i was told you wont put weight on during treatment which i think is complete rubbish because i have sprouted from a 12- 16 in the past year... and loads before that.
hope your all well! x

p.s thanks wolla for you nice words xx great to see your wee bean is sticking xxx


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick hello, too tired for anything else - have spent the last 2 days on my feet for 12-14 hours, on duty for the Queens visit.  Even got to see her briefly today as she drove past.  Anyway, still no AF, day 43 at this stage, haven't had a chance to call the clinic for advice.  But with President Obama over next week guess I wont' be able to make any appointments til the end of the week.  Such is the job!!!

Anyway I'm off to bed, feet so sore and I'm exhausted (can't find a smiliy face for that one)  In the office tomorrow so I'll read all the posts and catch up, 

Olga xx


----------



## hakunamatata

wow olga sounds exciting, what do you do?
my af kept me waiting till day 45 just before one treatment, why do they do it hey! hope it turns up soon x


----------



## hasina

Hay all I'm soo stressed out ladies I think iv ovulated. As I was geting pain.. And thought I'd test opk and there's 2 lines ones faint one. 
Iv emailed the clinic but don't know if I'm ment to go in the morning as soon as I get the surge..

Damn had a feeling gna ovulate befor hand..
Does anyone know way I should do


----------



## lynn1303

Hasina. Sorry babe. I've never ovulated so I don't have any advice to give u. I think it's important to have more than one child. I don't think ur selfish in the least. Infact I think u r very brave. U r still going through the same emotional rollercoaster like the rest if us but when u r stressed u need to be careful not to vent at or in front of dd. U have the added stress of knowing u can get pg so why not this time. 

Keeping I'm on cd15 I suppose I'm only at the beginning but naively I believed it would work first time but obviously it's not!!! Yay on ur 2ww not long now. Is it just a week to go? 
Hakuna fx this is ur cycle 

I'm on my last night yay!!! Back to the land if the living tomorrow!!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## hasina

Lynn hiya Hun thanks for replying I just hope I'm  in time for iui last time they'd abandoned it because of I ovulated.. Havnt had enough sleep,gonna call work in sick and just make my way to the clinic around 9.. 
I have also left email 
I just hope they do iui theres no way I'm missing  this cycle.. had a feeling I won't be able to last until Friday

Sorry ladies I'm on the phone so worried and stressed out thinking it might be over for me.
Hope everyone else are fine and well


----------



## lynn1303

Good luck hasina let us know how u get on.  Fx.  Xxxx


----------



## dmhw5677

Thanks very much Keeping Busy.. I'm new to all of this so i'm just absorbing everything


----------



## Evah

Good Luck Hasina, that is such a bad position to be in. I think knowing how your body reacts they should be giving you something to control the ovulation. I hope all is well xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

hasina im so hoping you come back to us and tell us youve been inseminated and all is well. fingers crossed honey, what a worry xx

lynn yippee for finishing night, hope those follies sort themselves out now x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Hello ladies, sorry I havent been on for a while, barely had time to come on the internet.  Not much going on, not enjoying the months break though, would rather had been able to go straight for IVF as I think I have too much time to think about things and it panics me.  Started getting palpitations and a very fast heartbeat, not nice  on beta blockers.  I am still TTC naturally this cycle, just taking things easy, no temping or ovulation tests etc, hoping by some miracle that I can get pregnant on my break from treatment.


I hope everyone is doing ok and not struggling too much?


Wolla, glad all went well at your scan and Congrats again, u sound so happy!! its nice to hear about treatment that works, enjoy the rest of your pregnancy hun and I   that the rest of your pregnancy goes perfect! Thanks for updating us x


Hasina, woo hoo for your 3 follies, thats excellent!! I have a very good feeling for u.  I    that u havent ovulated already   I pray that I could have 2 children so my 1st will hve a sibling, got a way to go as still TTC 1st, but u r not selfish at all.  My DH is an only child and I know how lonely that can be, so if I cant have more that one baby, we are defo going to adopt in the future x


Lynn, I hope the extra injections do the trick for u.  When having IUI I was either slow to respond or over respond, very frustrating, Good Luck hun x


Keeping, Good luck hun, not long to wait now until test day   fx for u x


Good luck for all those who are stimming or in their 2ww, thinking of u all  ((HUGS)) x


----------



## hasina

hi all im gonna make this one as short as i can i just got in half an hour ago since 9.30 in the morning untill 2.40..
first of all with all that worrying i had throughout the whole night ended up going into the clinic by 9.30.. when i got there was waiting for a bit after a while the nurse came and spoke to me about when i got the surg ect which i said yesterday at 3.oclock as i didnt want to mention i got the surg late night.. because ideally i should be testing in the morning.but because i never seem to get any positive surg from previous cycle.. so the asnt any point until i was getting cramps and had a feeling i was ovulating. which really wasnt that much of a fib because i did start getting the cramps around 3.oclock but didnt take too much notice..
when she heared that and  told me then to come back tommorow as i already have scan...

but  no this time i put my foot down in saying no what makes u think i will come tommorow for the scan and will find no follicles.. as id have already ovulated.. there been numbers of time cycle gets abandaned because missing my ovulation.
soo the nurse had to get dr advise and then after sitting in the waiting my heart wanted tp burst out and cry because my gutt instinct was telling me that im gonna miss this cycle as well.

so finally nurse came back to me and said theyl rescan me today and do the iui at 1.0clock...
gosh u dont know how of a big grin i had ladies just soo to get basted..

but then the stress wasnt over even though i got a surg was worrying over if it didnt show on the scan.
but anyway had the scan and they said 1 of the follicle has ovulated..

cut to the chance ladies the basting was so painfull i was crying because the dr couldnt get through to my cervix even telling them befor hand my cervix are hard to fine..
dh today was the first day that he saw me going through soo much pain..
anyway finally after half an hour she managed to get in ther and into high in the womb..

my day wasnt finished there at all ladies, on the way back dh called a cab and just as we passed bank station someone came and hit behind the cab we wer in.. 

im ok though just hope everythings ok  down there,with that big smash from the other car..

im heading off to a rest ladies thankyou all that have asked about me and worrying about me..
will catch up later xxx
love u all xx


----------



## bonijade

Hasina, sounds like you've had a mental time of it.  They struggled to get through my cerix too and the consultant had to hold it still with some sort of clamp, luckily he placed very gently and didn't snap it on, or I bet I would have hit the roof too.  Fingers crossed it all goes well for you guys for the next two weeks.

Just to ask anyone who may have done IUI before, I'm on something like CD24 and am due to test on Monday if I don't come on before that. On day 20 I had experienced aching back all day and when I got undressed for bed I found two small brown spots in my pants (sorry tmi) Only small like pea size and match head size. As it was quite a good amount of time before being due on I took this as a good sign, ? implantation bleed.

Next day nothing. 

Then on Tuesday all the way through till now I've had like aches from my ovaries, back ache and a watery very light brown discharge. Me and my husband have discussed it and expect this not to be a good sign and that we won't get a positive this monday.....  It is quite early if it is AF as the last couple of months cycles have been 29/30 days long.  But I guess as everyone says, early PG symptoms are the same as AF so haven't got my hopes up anymore.  Do you think the ovary/womb ache is just caused by the stimulating drugs?

Thanks everyone, it's nice knowing you can talk about these things with people who are actually experiencing it all.

Good luck everyone else


----------



## hakunamatata

hasina gosh what a day hun, sounds like it was an awful experience. so sorry you missed an eggy but maybe its still hanging around, did they think the other 2 would pop soon as i assume youve had no trigger. glad youre resting now. excuse my ignorance this is my first iui.

bonijade im hoping its a posivitve sign for you it does sound so xx try not to give up hope


----------



## rjmett

Fresh new home this way ladies...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263412.0


----------

